# Lace Party with jscaplen November 8 - Snowflake Time



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

*Introduction*
Just a little note for newcomers...
The Lace Party formed itself from a group doing lace knitting with Dragonflylace. It has evolved over time. Basically, it is a group of KPers that take part in a chat - a little more private than being in the main sections - sometimes working on a common project. Every couple of weeks (according to a pre-arranged schedule) someone hosts a new chat, generally about something to do with knitting, crocheting, tatting... but we have eclectic tastes so you might find people sharing travel photos, recipes,etc., as well as our latest WIPs or FOs. We always come back to the lace, though. 
Some of the originals are still around & others have joined in but anyone is welcome. You dont have to be working on what we are working on or at the same pace. We just want a friendly place to share & discuss our mutual interests.
+++++++
Way back - January maybe - probably during Belles party on the miniature doilies - we discussed how nice snowflakes looked on the tree - especially in white. We decided that we would like to knit/crochet/tat up a storm.
I went on the hunt for free patterns, since we always want to keep the party activities accessible to all. I found lots of crocheted patterns but only a handful of free knitted ones plus some tatted ones and cro-tatted, as well.

I propose the following for the organization of our fortnight with flakes:
Each day I will post two to three patterns, one-two of which will be crocheted with the knitted and tatted ones taking turns. The crocheted ones - even the more intricate ones - tend to do up much faster so everyone should be able to achieve at least one flake a day if they have a half hour or so to devote to it. Several of the crocheted ones offer options within the pattern. In some cases, I have included beads, or at least a suggestion as to where & how they might be applied.

I used #10 crochet cotton throughout, either SouthMaid or Royale Metallic Crochet Thread (found at Walmart). In a couple of instances, I used 2 stands - one of each. They could also be worked with heavier cotton or yarn, according to your preference or what you might have on hand.

I will provide the URL to where the file resides as well as a pdf - in case one or the other is more convenient. In some cases, I will need to create the pdf if none is provided & in some cases where there are several patterns in the one document, I will split them up. I will ensure that information about the designer & its location are provided within those documents. According to Elizabeth, this is acceptable practice if the files are being used for teaching purposes. Well say that they are . ;-)

If anyone has a pattern to share, I would rather that you propose it to me via PM in case it is one that I have scheduled - which would upset my plans. At the end, I will post any others that you have to share.

I have reserved the first few spots on this first page. One is to keep a running track of patterns. That way you wont have to search through our chatter to find them later on.

Another spot will be used to share any tips/hints/links that people find useful. As things are suggested, I will repost it in this section. Feel free to share any tips regarding casting on, best places to add beads, etc.

Now for some special news: 
1.) Elizabeth Ravenwood (Dogyarns) is offering a special half price deal on her two snowflake collections on Ravelry. This code will be valid through the duration of the party. Coupon code LPSPECIAL

2015 Knitted and Beaded Snowflake Collection
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/2015-knitted-and-beaded-snowflake-collection

2013 Knitted Snowflake Collection
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/2013-knitted-snowflake-collection

2.) Well be kicking off with a knitted snowflake created by Elizabeth which you can get for free (for the duration of the party - until November 22) on Ravelry with this code: LPSNOWFLAKE
Emma Snowflake
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/emma-snowflake-2

3.) *Surprise!!* For each Emma snowflake completed by the end of Tuesday, November 10, you will receive a chance in a draw to get one of Elizabeths collections free. (Can just be pinned out, not blocked.)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

*Snowflake Links Summary*

The patterns featured each day are listed with the link to the page for that day. (You will likely have to scroll down to find it.)
In the daily post, there are pictures & URLs included, as well as any notes regarding variations, errors or clarification. 
At the bottom of the pictures, the patterns are available for direct download. This includes the original PDF (if one exists) as well as PDFs that I have created, in both US & UK formats, to pare each pattern down to a convenient single page.

Snowflakes for November 8 - page 1
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-370959-1.html
1.) Knitted snowflake 
Emma by Elizabeth Ravenwood
2.) Crocheted Snowflake 
Grandma Jennies Snowflake Pattern: Part 1
Grandma Jennies Snowflake Pattern: Part 2

Snowflakes for November 9 - page 11
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-370959-11.html
1.) Tatted Ornament
Merriment Doily designed by Jon Yusoff
2.) Crocheted Snowflake
Crochet Snowflake by Lucy
3.) Crocheted Snowflake
Snowflake with Flower Centre by Anchor

Snowflakes for November 10 - page 24
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-370959-24.html
1.) Knitted Snowflake
Snowflake Star by Judy Gibson
2.) Crocheted Snowflake
Snowflake withPoint Tip Picots by Anchor
3.) Crocheted Snowflake
Baby Flake #2 by Deborah Atkinson

Snowflakes for November 11 - page 36
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-370959-36.html
1.) Tatted Snowflake
Be-Stitched Tatted Snowflake by Nancy Tracy
2.) Crocheted Snowflake
Starflower Snowflake by Anchor
3.) Crocheted Snowflake
Baby Flake #3 by Deborah Atkinson

Snowflakes for November 12 - page 50
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-370959-50.html
1.) Knitted Star
#509 Knit Stars Designed by Kirsten Hipsky
2.) Crocheted Snowflake - Charted & Written
Snowflake01 - by Marcela Robert
3.) Crocheted Snowflake
Solstice Snowflake by Deborah Atkinson

Snowflakes for November 13 - page 61
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-370959-61.html
1.) Tatted Ornament
Single heart - CLOVER DROP HEART by Nancy Tracy - Be-Stitched
2.) Crocheted Snowflake
Crochet Snowflake Pattern by Bobbi Lewin
3.) Crocheted Snowflake
Snowflake Christmas Ornament by Maggie Weldon

Snowflakes for November 14 - page 70
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-370959-70.html
1.) Crocheted Snowflake Charted & Written
My Picot - Christmas Theme #9005 - snowflake C
2.) Crocheted Snowflake - Charted & Written
My Picot - Christmas Theme #9005 - snowflake A
3.) Crocheted Snowflake Charted & Written
My Picot - Christmas Theme #9005 - snowflake D
4.) Crocheted Snowflake
Last Minute Snowflake by Deborah Atkinson

Snowflakes for November 15 - page 81
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-370959-81.html
1.) Tatted Ornament
Doodad Snowflake #2 by Lace-lovin' Librarian ~ Diane2 Crocheted Snowflake
2.) Crocheted Snowflake
Star Earrings by Linda Potts
3.) Crocheted Snowflake
Pretty Snowflake by Julie A. Bolduc

Snowflakes for November 16 - page 92
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-370959-92.html
1.) Tatted Ornament
Doodad Snowflake #6 by Lace-lovin' Librarian ~ Diane
2.) Crocheted Snowflake Charted & Written
Lacy Star - Crochet Tea Party
3.) Crocheted Snowflake Challenge
Blue Lakes Snowflake by Deborah Atkinson

Snowflakes for November 17 - page 105
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-370959-105.html
1.) Tatted Ornament
Dragon Wing Doily by Anne Bruvold
2.) Crocheted Snowflake
Star In Star Ornament by Julie A. Bolduc
3.) Crocheted Snowflake
Bicycle Spokes Snowflake by Deborah Atkinson

Snowflakes for November 18 - page 112
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-370959-112.html
1.) Crocheted Snowflake
Snowflake #8 from Chez Crochet Snowflakes page 2
2.) Crocheted Snowflake
Snowflake #9 from Chez Crochet Snowflakes page 2
3.) Crocheted Snowflake
Snowflake #10 from Chez Crochet Snowflakes page 2
4.) Crocheted Snowflake
Acquisition by Deborah Atkinson

Snowflakes for November 19 - page 120
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-370959-120.html
1.) Tatted Ornament
Magic Moment by Jon Yusof
2.) Crocheted Snowflake
2  Snowflake with Clover Leaf Points by Anchor
3.) Crocheted Snowflake
Six-Point Century Snowflake by Deborah Atkinson

Snowflakes for November 20 - page 129
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-370959-129.html#8265361
1.) Tatted Ornament
Beaded Snowflake by Mark Myers
2.) Crocheted Snowflake
Autumns Last Stand Snowflake by Deborah Atkinson
3.) Crocheted Snowflake
5  Snowflake with Ladder Edge by Anchor

Snowflakes for November 21 - page 136
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-370959-136.html#8269929
1.) Knitted Snowflake
knitted snowflake by Sharon Winsauer
2.) Crocheted Snowflake
6  Snowflake with a Point Tip Picots and Small Flower Centre by Anchor
3.) Crocheted Snowflake
Stand Out Snowflake by Deborah Atkinson


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

*Tips/Hints/Links* (This post will grow as tips are shared.)
1.) *Conversion:* Most of the crochet patterns are written using US terms but a few use British. Since we have a mix of origins, here is a conversion chart to help either way:
http://www.simplycrochetmag.co.uk/2013/07/04/uk-and-us-crochet-conversion-chart/
Direct download of PDF at the bottom of the post

Chain (ch) & Slip Stitch (ss) are the same but otherwise, the stitches most commonly used are 
US single crochet (sc) = UK double crochet (dc) & 
US double crochet (dc) = UK treble crochet (tr)

2.) *Crochet Start:* The crochet patterns generally start with a chain joined with a slip stitch. I prefer to use the Magic Ring or Circle technique. Here is a video to explain this:
MAGIC CIRCLE - Single Crochet Crochet Geek




or
Magic Ring for Crochet June Gilbank





With crochet cotton, I wrap it around just one finger or the tail can be really long.
For a stronger base, you can wrap it twice.

3.) *Knitting Start in the round:* Most of the patterns say to cast stitches onto DPNs then join in the round. 
With so few stitches, it might be easier to knit the first round before joining to make it a bit more solid.

a.) One alternative to this is Belles - belly-button CO
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-311557-7.html
page 7, scroll down

b.) This video shows TECHknitter's technique called the disappearing loop method and one from Eunny Jang's called the lighter circular cast-on.





4.) *Beading:*
 Any apex suggests a bead to me.
 The picots are also a logical place for beads. Would it be better to have an odd or even # of chains? When odd, I placed the bead before making the middle chain.
 Valleys are another easy bead placement. I placed the bead on the loop before starting the next section.

5.) *Stiffening techniques:*
1.) Regular spray starch: Pin out first, then spray. Not very effective in my experience

2.) School glue stiffener: equal parts glue & water -> soak first in cold water, squeeze out excess liquid, then soak in glue solution, squeeze out excess liquid & pin to desired shape.

3.) Cornstarch spray (From Elizabeth Ravenwood's instructions):
Bring 3-3/4 cups of tap water to a rolling boil. While waiting for the water to boil, mix 1 tablespoon of cornstarch into the 1/4 cup of cold water. Stir constantly until cornstarch is completely dissolved. Once water boils, slowly stir in cornstarch mixture. Add 2-3 drops of fragrant essential oil or lemon juice to mixture, if desired, and continue to stir for one minute. Remove from heat and let cool. After cooling, add to a one-quart spray bottle. Keep refrigerated.
Instead of spraying, I made it a little thicker & treated it as I did with the glue.

4.) Sugar stiffener:
Use 2 parts sugar to one part water. Bring to a boil but do not allow it to come to a full boil. It should be a clear liquid.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Snowflakes for November 8
1.) *Knitted snowflake: Emma by Elizabeth Ravenwood*
Download now for free with coupon code: LPSNOWFLAKE
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/emma-snowflake-2

Notes: 
On the first Emma, I kept the stitches up the sides of each peak tight - forgot lace needs to be loose. Also had an extra bead on one peak.

Beads: On the S2KP2O; also added one at the valleys as I darned in the tail that started each new peak. The first one doesnt have a tail, so I used the tail left from the cast on. (Remember to leave it long enough if you plan on beading this spot.)

On the 2nd Emma, I placed the bead on the S2KP2O before working it - (On the 2nd stitch). There is also a bead in row 4, on the YO before knitting it. (Note: hard to make even - not a good idea)

Alternate beading idea:
A bead on row 5, after working every 4th stitch.

2.) *Crocheted Snowflake: 
Grandma Jennies Snowflake Pattern: Part 1* by Kara
http://www.petalstopicots.com/2013/01/grandma-jennies-snowflake-pattern-part-1/
Direct download of PDF - below pics

*Grandma Jennies Snowflake Pattern: Part 2* by Kara
http://www.petalstopicots.com/2013/01/grandma-jennies-snowflake-pattern-part-2/
Direct download of PDF - below pics

Note re: part 2, row 7: The sc2tog is done over 2 stitches - this isnt well explained.

You really only need part 2 since part 1 is the same up to the end of round 5.

I played around making smaller ones from there:
1.) Worked only as far as row 2 but I used 2 strands. I also worked 5 chain, instead of 3 between the 2sc, adding a bead in the middle 
2.) Worked as far as row 3, double stand, working 6 sc with a chain of 3 in the middle, with a bead added there.
3.) Worked rows 1, 2 & 4, with a beaded ch 7, instead of 10.
4.) On row 1, you could work 12 stitches instead of 18 for 6 spokes.

Beading:
Grandma Jennies Snowflake Pattern part 1: I beaded the picot on the last round as well as the valleys.
Grandma Jennies Snowflake Pattern part 2: I beaded the picot on the last round as well as the valleys, and also the valleys in round 5.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Found the LP! Hurray!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Yippee!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Drat! I can't find my steel crochet hooks. Time to clean up the work area. Back when I find them and have my crocheted snowflake to show off!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Drat! I can't find my steel crochet hooks. Time to clean up the work area. Back when I find them and have my crocheted snowflake to show off!


Well, I am shocked that you can't put your hand on them right away!! 
Actually, I have been thinking of getting myself a good set of hooks. Over the years, I have collected odds & ends of sizes of different brands according to projects that I am working on. Some of them are *r e a l l y* old. 
Nowadays, they have nice ergonomic ones. Anyone have a suggestion as to what I should put on my Christmas list?


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Well, I am shocked that you can't put your hand on them right away!!
> Actually, I have been thinking of getting myself a good set of hooks. Over the years, I have collected odds & ends of sizes according to projects that I am working on. Some of them are r e a l l y old.
> Nowadays, they have nice ergonomic ones. Anyone have a suggestion as to what I should put on my Christmas list?


A couple of mine were my grandmother's, so I can relate. A lovely set of steel crochet hooks sounds like a wonderful Christmas list item!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ...Back when I find them and have my crocheted snowflake to show off!


If you start by doing the small variations, you can have a snowflake in minutes. One of the advantages of crochet: no fiddly set up - dive right in.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> One of the advantages of crochet: no fiddly set up - dive right in.


I love that part!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Popping in to save my spot. Great start, Jane! I have downloaded Elizabeth's snowflake and am about to print it out. I probably will do the snowflakes I really like. If I have 4 at the end I will be happy.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Jane for the info. I shall have a read. I am waiting for some cotton to arrive as I had every colour but no white :roll:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...I am waiting for some cotton to arrive as I had every colour but no white :roll:


I've seen lots done in other colours - even variegated - but you can't beat white!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Snow Drops Reversible Cowl by Tamara Kelly
http://www.mooglyblog.com/snow-drops-reversible-cowl/

Blizzard Warning! by Polly Plum
http://everytrickonthehook.com/2015/11/05/blizzard-warning/

Marching Through the Looking Glass by Jessie Rayot
http://jessieathome.com/marching-through-the-looking-glass/

Also thought that I would mention that Dee OKeefe has a Buy 1 Get 1 Free sale through November 30 on all of her patterns but she has 2 new releases (Culpeper Shawl & Pinewood Lake) & one that was released a very short while ago (Aideen Shawl).
http://www.ravelry.com/designers/dee-okeefe


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Jane for the info. I shall have a read. I am waiting for some cotton to arrive as I had every colour but no white :roll:


I'm making mine yellow and maybe a few teal ones to hang in my studio.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

What I wore to church this morning.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> What I wore to church this morning.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> What I wore to church this morning.


That looks marvellous on you, Bev 
That pin really sets it off!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh boy, this is an exciting start Jane. Must go download and print patterns now!

Bev the cowl looks super on you. It really did turn out so pretty. Love the pin too.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Elizabeth and Jane. The pin was DH's idea as well as the way I wore the cowl. I would never have thought to wear in half and half like that. DH said that way it looks pretty from the front and the back.  And I like it better than hanging all the way down the front.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Caryn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> What I wore to church this morning.


I love the pin, goes beautifully with your cowl(?)

Edit I see it IS a cowl!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Julie.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Drat! I can't find my steel crochet hooks. Time to clean up the work area. Back when I find them and have my crocheted snowflake to show off!


My steel hooks reside in my knitting bag - I drop stitches


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Lovely picture of both you and your knitting Bev .
I am going to try the flakes with whatever I can find as I have so few sizes of crochet cotton .Suppose it is the journey which counts .


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> What I wore to church this morning.


Looks good


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Ann and Melanie.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Jane - you are brilliant! While the 'extra 30 minutes a day' thing is going to take away from my WIP's, these snowflakes are going to relieve some of the castonitis symptoms.  I am sure some of the other sufferers in this group will concur. Thanks for the 'medicine'.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> My steel hooks reside in my knitting bag - I drop stitches


I drop stitches, too. They are supposed to be picked up? Hmmmm...might have to try that sometime. Well, there goes my creative lace project. :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I drop stitches, too. They are supposed to be picked up? Hmmmm...might have to try that sometime. Well, there goes my creative lace project. :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...The pin was DH's idea as well as the way I wore the cowl...


I love it that he engages with your creations like that. That's the artistic side of him coming out.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> My steel hooks reside in my knitting bag - I drop stitches


Your crochet hook: don't leave home without it!
I have one in my purse.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...
> I am going to try the flakes with whatever I can find as I have so few sizes of crochet cotton .Suppose it is the journey which counts .


They can be used for all kinds of things - not just tree decorations: wall hangings, window ornaments, coasters...

Different weights of fibre could give different options for uses.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Jane - you are brilliant!


Why thank you, Melanie, for that unsolicited testimonial! 
;-)


> While the 'extra 30 minutes a day' thing is going to take away from my WIP's


The smaller ones take less than that! They also work up faster the more that you do.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I drop stitches, too. They are supposed to be picked up? Hmmmm...might have to try that sometime. Well, there goes my creative lace project. :lol:


Always use a smaller crochet hook mm than the knitting needle. Though it's a tad harder with stacks of Eyelets.

0 /
\ 0
etc.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

What a great start, Jane! I have patterns downloaded, and need to dig out supplies. 

Bev, your cowl and pin look great! I'll bet your shoulders were a bit warmer also.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks great on you, Bev.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> What I wore to church this morning.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I have one of those mini ones on a key chain. Always useful.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Your crochet hook: don't leave home without it!
> I have one in my purse.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Always use a smaller crochet hook mm than the knitting needle. Though it's a tad harder with stacks of Eyelets.
> 
> 0 /
> \ 0
> etc.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> What I wore to church this morning.


Lovely - you and your cowl!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Jane - you are brilliant! While the 'extra 30 minutes a day' thing is going to take away from my WIP's, these snowflakes are going to relieve some of the castonitis symptoms.  I am sure some of the other sufferers in this group will concur. Thanks for the 'medicine'.


I definitely concur, Melanie. I hope to get started on this tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> What a great start, Jane!


I completely agree - will download and organize my supplies.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> What I wore to church this morning.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Finally had a chance to get a couple of photos of my Let It Snow (aka Glacier) scarf.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Finally had a chance to get a couple of photos of my Let It Snow (aka Glacier) scarf.


Ooh delightful, Pam. I love those little clear beads sparkling so delicately.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Finished my 2015 beaded scarf. Loved the pace of doing one pattern a month :thumbup: Looking forward to 2016.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Downloaded all the snowflake patterns for today and went to get my supplies to start. Found everything I needed and at the bottom of the bag of crochet cotton, much to my surprise, there were 4 snowflakes all crocheted and stuffed in waiting to be blocked!  Have no idea how long ago I did them.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Downloaded all the snowflake patterns for today and went to get my supplies to start. Found everything I needed and at the bottom of the bag of crochet cotton, much to my surprise, there were 4 snowflakes all crocheted and stuffed in waiting to be blocked!  Have no idea how long ago I did them.


What a great surprise!! And I love the beaded scarf.. it turned out really nice. I would love that pace too!! at least I would know it was slowly getting there 

Pam you Glacier turned out beautiful.. I love the clear beads.. I need to look to see if I have any in a craft stash...

Bev that looks great on you.. and I agree about the pin! it sets if off perfectly..

Thanks Jane I have some patterns printed.. my hooks and needles ready.. I 'm going to see if I can find the beads.. I'm not sure if I have any clear ones.. but I am shopping tomorrow with my son and if I can remember I'll get some 

Take care all... I'm excited to see all the snowflakes falling these next few weeks


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Finally had a chance to get a couple of photos of my Let It Snow (aka Glacier) scarf.


Pretty, pretty, pretty!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Finished my 2015 beaded scarf. Loved the pace of doing one pattern a month :thumbup: Looking forward to 2016.


Caryn, this is beautiful! Love the beads you used!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Downloaded all the snowflake patterns for today and went to get my supplies to start. Found everything I needed and at the bottom of the bag of crochet cotton, much to my surprise, there were 4 snowflakes all crocheted and stuffed in waiting to be blocked!  Have no idea how long ago I did them.


A little bonus blizzard for you!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> *Grandma Jennies Snowflake Pattern: Part 2* by Kara
> http://www.petalstopicots.com/2013/01/grandma-jennies-snowflake-pattern-part-2/
> Direct download of PDF - below pics




One hour and 30 minutes, but I did it! My crocheting is so slow that it is painful to watch. LOL! I decided on peach for this one.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, I am shocked that you can't put your hand on them right away!!
> Actually, I have been thinking of getting myself a good set of hooks. Over the years, I have collected odds & ends of sizes of different brands according to projects that I am working on. Some of them are *r e a l l y* old.
> Nowadays, they have nice ergonomic ones. Anyone have a suggestion as to what I should put on my Christmas list?


Because of my hand injury and deformity hard hooks are very painful for me to work with. I bought a Boye hook a while back with a thick rubbery handle. It makes a world of difference. I have been looking for more of them in different sizes. The one I have is B hook. I also bought these small soft plastic sleeves which come in a small package of about 8?. They slip over the hook and provide cushioning for the fingers. They also work well. Not doing enough crochet these days to warrant an entire set. But I might trust ergonomic/cusioned hooks from the companies that make the needles we like.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> What I wore to church this morning.


Oh, my. Look at you so gussied up in your new Fall colored cowl. Looks great Bev.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Beautful work both Caryn and Pam .The pale colours seem very appropriate for both those designs .I have a skein waiting to make Glacier ..eventually .
Have yet to take a look at what I can use for the flakes .
Elizabeth the one you have made is pretty .
Jane ...thank you for the Comprehensive start .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Feels good to be starting a new LP here with these little snowflake projects. Way to wiped out now to even being putting hooks and yarn together but there is always tomorrow morning.

Jane --such an excellent start for this project. Will open the patterns in the morning. Still unpacking the truck and hoping the camera shows up.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--your needed scarf is superb. Love the light blue color.

Pam--great Glacier.

Elizabeth--Like the snowflakes in different colors. Did a few in colors myself. I think color makes them more outstanding. How are you going to use yours?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bev, your cowl looks lovely and perfect for fall.
Wow Elizabeth. First snowflake done and I haven't even printed any off yet.

I do have a few headbands and a stocking cap the were done this week for the children. I have another week so need to keep at it between meetings appointments and chores. Just trying to figure out why one side seems longer than the other. Must be in the co/bo as they are either k, p or k2, p2 ribbing. Hope to try some different patterns next year.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my Emma snowflake. It took me most of the afternoon, probably because I added beads. I did find it hard on my eyes with the small needles. I have to get back to my WIPs, but I think I would like to have a go at one of the crocheted ones.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's beautiful, Pam.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Finally had a chance to get a couple of photos of my Let It Snow (aka Glacier) scarf.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful, Caryn. I still have to start on mine. I'm not sure if I have enough yarn for both November and December, so will be weighing as I go along.

Sue


sisu said:


> Finished my 2015 beaded scarf. Loved the pace of doing one pattern a month :thumbup: Looking forward to 2016.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good, Elizabeth. I think I am going to do a crochet one too. Of course, I just realized I am not sure I have a crochet hook of correct size

Sue


dogyarns said:


> One hour and 30 minutes, but I did it! My crocheting is so slow that it is painful to watch. LOL! I decided on peach for this one.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Elizabeth--Like the snowflakes in different colors. Did a few in colors myself. I think color makes them more outstanding. How are you going to use yours?


If I can make enough of them, I might arrange them in a swirl of colors on a wall.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Emma snowflake. It took me most of the afternoon, probably because I added beads. I did find it hard on my eyes with the small needles. I have to get back to my WIPs, but I think I would like to have a go at one of the crocheted ones.
> 
> Sue


Really pretty with the beads, Sue! Love it!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That would really be striking.

Sue


dogyarns said:


> If I can make enough of them, I might arrange them in a swirl of colors on a wall.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I love it that he engages with your creations like that. That's the artistic side of him coming out.


Thanks, Jane. I love it also. He is very artistic. I trust his sense of style.

Thanks, Ronie, Sue, Pam, and Norma .

Thanks, Toni. It was quite warm. 

Pam, I love your Glacier. Looks great!

Caryn, love your beaded scarf. I like the look of all the different patterns and, of course, the beads in each one.  How funny that you found snow flakes at the bottom of your bag. 

Elizabeth, well done on your snowflake. You are the first!  Love the idea of a swirl of snowflakes on the wall.

Thanks for the comments on my cowl, Tanya and Tricia. It really is a fun knit.

A wonderful Emma, Sue. I have gotten it started and will spend some time on it tonight.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> What I wore to church this morning.


Looking good, Bev.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Ooh delightful, Pam. I love those little clear beads sparkling so delicately.


Me too - like little drops of melting ice. So pretty.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Finished my 2015 beaded scarf. Loved the pace of doing one pattern a month :thumbup: Looking forward to 2016.


Lovely colour and the beads work so well. great work, caryn.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> One hour and 30 minutes, but I did it! My crocheting is so slow that it is painful to watch. LOL! I decided on peach for this one.


Very pretty, Elizabeth.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Emma snowflake. It took me most of the afternoon, probably because I added beads. I did find it hard on my eyes with the small needles. I have to get back to my WIPs, but I think I would like to have a go at one of the crocheted ones.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Finally had a chance to get a couple of photos of my Let It Snow (aka Glacier) scarf.


Gorgeous - great job, Pam
:thumbup: 
Looks great on that blue spruce.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Finished my 2015 beaded scarf. ...


Lovely, Caryn!!
That blocked out so nice & lacy.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...there were 4 snowflakes all crocheted and stuffed in waiting to be blocked!....


An early Christmas present from yourself.
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I 'm going to see if I can find the beads.. I'm not sure if I have any clear ones...


I've seen them with coloured beads - very festive.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> One hour and 30 minutes, but I did it! My crocheting is so slow that it is painful to watch. LOL! I decided on peach for this one.


First off the mark!
Looks great, Elizabeth! What colour is your craft room wall?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...I bought a Boye hook a while back with a thick rubbery handle. It makes a world of difference...


I don't find smaller gauge hooks as bad but the larger ones - with heavier weight yarn cause my hand to cramp after a bit. Perhaps it is in the nature of using the heavier yarn & the hook won't make a big difference.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ... hoping the camera shows up.


I certainly hope so, Tanya.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...I do have a few headbands and a stocking cap the were done this week for the children....


Way to go, Tricia!!
:thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Emma snowflake.


Woohoo, Sue!


> It took me most of the afternoon, probably because I added beads. ... I think I would like to have a go at one of the crocheted ones.


The knit ones take much longer than the crocheted ones. Tucking in all of those ends took almost as long as knitting it up.
You can always opt for one of the smaller versions. They don't take jig time.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> If I can make enough of them, I might arrange them in a swirl of colors on a wall.


Sounds interesting!
Start with the smallest & end with the largest.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Ooh delightful, Pam. I love those little clear beads sparkling so delicately.


Thank you, Caryn!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Finished my 2015 beaded scarf. Loved the pace of doing one pattern a month :thumbup: Looking forward to 2016.


Oh, Caryn, it's so lovely! Your beads go so well with the yarn and the pattern. I really liked the pace, too, and am also looking forward to 2016.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Pam you Glacier turned out beautiful.. I love the clear beads.. I need to look to see if I have any in a craft stash...
> Thank you, Ronie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Pretty, pretty, pretty!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> One hour and 30 minutes, but I did it! My crocheting is so slow that it is painful to watch. LOL! I decided on peach for this one.


Looks great, Elizabeth.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Beautful work both Caryn and Pam .The pale colours seem very appropriate for both those designs .I have a skein waiting to make Glacier ..eventually .
> Have yet to take a look at what I can use for the flakes .
> Elizabeth the one you have made is pretty .
> Jane ...thank you for the Comprehensive start .


Thank you, Ann.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Caryn--your needed scarf is superb. Love the light blue color.
> 
> Pam--great Glacier.
> 
> Elizabeth--Like the snowflakes in different colors. Did a few in colors myself. I think color makes them more outstanding. How are you going to use yours?


Thank you, Tanya!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Bev, your cowl looks lovely and perfect for fall.
> Wow Elizabeth. First snowflake done and I haven't even printed any off yet.
> 
> I do have a few headbands and a stocking cap the were done this week for the children. I have another week so need to keep at it between meetings appointments and chores. Just trying to figure out why one side seems longer than the other. Must be in the co/bo as they are either k, p or k2, p2 ribbing. Hope to try some different patterns next year.


Those look great, Bev!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Emma snowflake. It took me most of the afternoon, probably because I added beads. I did find it hard on my eyes with the small needles. I have to get back to my WIPs, but I think I would like to have a go at one of the crocheted ones.
> 
> Sue


Great job, Sue!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That's beautiful, Pam.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Pam, I love your Glacier. Looks great!


Thank you, Bev!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Gorgeous - great job, Pam
> :thumbup:
> Looks great on that blue spruce.


Thank you, Linda!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Pam - beautiful Glacier. It looks like a nice soft mint green on my monitor.

Caryn - love the beaded scarf - so many pretty patterns.

Elizabeth - I think I might be slower than you. I am doing the same pattern and am halfway through round 5 after just over an hour. I am using some variegated cotton that I think was gifted to me so it is making an interesting snowflake.

Sue - nicely done Emma. The beads are a nice accent.

Needles on fire Tricia 

I need to go buy the patterns. I already have the Galactic Vortex but don't have any of the others.

I am almost done with game seven on the scoreboard cowl. Its over four feet long and there are still nine games in the regular season to knit (eight still to play). Then there are the playoffs and hopefully the Superbowl. This thing is going to rival my Dr. Who scarf, lol.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I have to admit defeat with Grandma Jennie's Snowflake Part 2. I am no crocheter. I was sort of doing alright untill Round 6, where I really could not understand the directions, and was doing my own thing.

So here is my unique interpretation of this pattern 

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Linda, thanks for your comment on my cowl. 

Tricia, I forgot to mention your headbands and stocking cap. They look great. I am sure those who receive them will be blessed. . . and warm. 

Sue, great try and creative design on Grandma's 2. They both look great!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I have to admit defeat with Grandma Jennie's Snowflake Part 2. I am no crocheter. I was sort of doing alright untill Round 6, where I really could not understand the directions, and was doing my own thing.


Can you tell me what part didn't make sense? Maybe I can walk you through it.


> So here is my unique interpretation of this pattern


There you go - the magic of crochet. Looks good to me.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Basically it was Round 6. I understood the first part "sl stitch in next 5 sets. I didn't know if that was done just the one time, but I was doing it between all the ch 6 spaces, as I couldn't figure out otherwise how to move from one ch 6 space to the next. Then I saw the sc2tog in round 7, and had no idea how to do that, so I decided to quit with round 6, as it didn't look too bad.

I realized later that the other crochet pattern Part 1 stops before Round 6, so I should be able to do that.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> There you go - the magic of crochet. Looks good to me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Finally had a chance to get a couple of photos of my Let It Snow (aka Glacier) scarf.


It is looking good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am hot, and tired- people have posted some beautiful work, I hope I can be forgiven not commenting on every one- I need to go and lie down.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Basically it was Round 6. I understood the first part "sl stitch in next 5 sets. I didn't know if that was done just the one time


Yes - it was just done at the start to get the round starting in the correct spot - to the ch 6 loop. You just move from one loop to the next, working 13 dc in each. 


> Then I saw the sc2tog in round 7


I made a note about the sc2tog - I didn't write anything more on my working sheet than that it was done over 2 stitches - I thought that I would remember. Perhaps I should do another one in the AM so I can explain it better.
Mine isn't blocked like hers so if I do another, I can block it to match hers.


> I realized later that the other crochet pattern Part 1 stops before Round 6, so I should be able to do that.


Yes - and the small ones, too. They are really cute & can go near the end of a bough on the tree without weighing it down. Nice to put on packages.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free until Nov. 10th PST using the coupon code love 
Faun Baby Blanket by Nat Raedwulf
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/faun-baby-blanket

Stained glass infinity scarf by Kaye Adolphson
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stained-glass-infinity-scarf

This is the fingering weight version of a shawl previously designed for DK.
Celtic Myths Fingering by Asita Krebs
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/celtic-myths-fingering

Cité by Corinne Ouillon
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cite-2

Lotus Garden Shawl by Virpi Tarvo
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lotus-garden-shawl


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Pam - beautiful Glacier. It looks like a nice soft mint green on my monitor.


Thank you, Melanie. It's more of a sage blue. A nice soft color.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is looking good!


Thank you, Julie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Linda, thanks for your comment on my cowl.
> 
> Tricia, I forgot to mention your headbands and stocking cap. They look great. I am sure those who receive them will be blessed. . . and warm.
> 
> Sue, great try and creative design on Grandma's 2. They both look great!!


I think so, too, Sue.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Tricia ...lucky recipients getting those items .
Sue ..A good start on the flakes and who would know you had little experience in crochet ?
Some advice please .would you soak a piece knitted in 50 /50 merino /silk for blocking ? If not how would you do it ? Don't want to make a blunder .
Julie .hope you are rested .your outings this week have tired you out .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Finally had a chance to get a couple of photos of my Let It Snow (aka Glacier) scarf.


It looks so beautiful and beautifully knitted, too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Finished my 2015 beaded scarf. Loved the pace of doing one pattern a month :thumbup: Looking forward to 2016.


It is fabulous. I love the colour and the beads are perfect :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, those look so cosy :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue and Elizabeth those are very pretty snowflakes. Very speedy, too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, love your unique snowflake :thumbup: !


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I don't find smaller gauge hooks as bad but the larger ones - with heavier weight yarn cause my hand to cramp after a bit. Perhaps it is in the nature of using the heavier yarn & the hook won't make a big difference.


Hmm, I find the smaller metal hooks the worst as they cut into the fingers. Of course it may be how I hold the hooks due to my manual disability. My accident really caused a lot of changes in my functioning. For years, like over 20, I could not crochet at all because of that injury. So was pretty excited when I discovered I could pick up a hook again. But the heavier hooks are much more comfortable for me. Now using the padded hooks is even so much more comfortable.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Basically it was Round 6. I understood the first part "sl stitch in next 5 sets. I didn't know if that was done just the one time, but I was doing it between all the ch 6 spaces, as I couldn't figure out otherwise how to move from one ch 6 space to the next. Then I saw the sc2tog in round 7, and had no idea how to do that, so I decided to quit with round 6, as it didn't look too bad.
> 
> I realized later that the other crochet pattern Part 1 stops before Round 6, so I should be able to do that.
> 
> Sue


SC2tog is very easy. You pull up a loop as per typical for an sc. Then you go into the next chain and pull up another loop so you have 3 loops on the hook. Do your YO and pull thru all 3 loops. Now you have decreased 1 sc stitch in the row. In a triple decrease you pull loops up in 3 consecutive chains and pull a YO thru all of them. This is much easier than trying to decrease 3 or 4 stitches in knitting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

another confounded double post


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I have to admit defeat with Grandma Jennie's Snowflake Part 2. I am no crocheter. I was sort of doing alright untill Round 6, where I really could not understand the directions, and was doing my own thing.
> 
> So here is my unique interpretation of this pattern
> 
> Sue


Meant to say your snowflakes are excellent. Your solution to your problem was perfect, creating a unique end product that works just fine.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Strangely enough, I cannot use the rubberized additions to my Boye/Wright steel or aluminum hooks. My hand cramps BIG TIME with the item on...had to cut the device off of the shaft and keep stitching to ease out the cramp.

I do believe that I have described my stitching most everything right handed --> Knitting, Crochet, needle tatting, (switch-hitting on) cross stitch and Hardanger.

I'll be moving onto more snowflakes (tatted) that I've found in the last week after my current project. jscaplen knows I will try to get the multiple entries to her email (with possible links matched)...I can post email faster than on Knitting Paradise. :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Tanya ..the pink one is very comfortable .The brown one,Clover make ,would be fine but that small oval tends to rub on your thumb .

I have lots of embroidery thread .if anyone in L.P .would like some please P.M .me with your address .I don't mind posting to other countries and do not require payment for the threads .Some are DMC but mostly Anchor .


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> First off the mark!
> Looks great, Elizabeth! What colour is your craft room wall?


If it ever gets painted - LOL! - it will be yellow. I want to put the snowflakes in my bedroom, though. I'm thinking peach and orange with some yellow. The walls in there are considered 'neutral' but the 'neutral' tint is the palest of peaches. I crocheted Fractal and I may spiral the snowflakes out from that.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Elizabeth - I think I might be slower than you.


Want to 'race' to see who is slowest? The rest of the LP can have sweaters made while we finish snowflakes. :lol:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I have to admit defeat with Grandma Jennie's Snowflake Part 2. I am no crocheter. I was sort of doing alright untill Round 6, where I really could not understand the directions, and was doing my own thing.
> 
> So here is my unique interpretation of this pattern
> 
> Sue


That looks really cool, Sue! Way to go with creativity!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for all the nice comments about my crocheted snowflake. I'm slow, but I get there in the end! LOL!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Elizabeth--What is Fractel???????

Last year I used metallic thread with the crochet cotton on some of the snowflakes I did and it added some nice pizzazz.

I also used some light wt inexpensive acrylic or cotton yarn for doing a couple. They stiffen nicely for hanging.

Also found a nice butterfly patten and did a couple of those, one of them in a mercerized mint cotton. That worked very well, too. Gave the white on away this year at the baby shower. Need to see if I had any photos of it. I keep losing photo ops or losing the photos.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

So, you are ahead of the game already. What a fortuitous find,

Sue


sisu said:


> Downloaded all the snowflake patterns for today and went to get my supplies to start. Found everything I needed and at the bottom of the bag of crochet cotton, much to my surprise, there were 4 snowflakes all crocheted and stuffed in waiting to be blocked!  Have no idea how long ago I did them.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Pam. I need to work on the start. I used Bella's technique, but still felt like I was all fingers, but it is addictive once you get into it. You just want to do the next round, and then the next!

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Great job, Sue!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Elizabeth, can we see a picture of your Fractel? That pattern is amazing and I want to do one one day. Never thought about putting it on the wall. With snowflakes coming off it, it would look amazing!! Are you going to put it at the head of your bed??


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ann. I may try another to try and get the hang of it.

I do the same with the wool/silk as I do with the wool, just soak for about 20 minutes.

Sue


annweb said:


> Tricia ...lucky recipients getting those items .
> Sue ..A good start on the flakes and who would know you had little experience in crochet ?
> Some advice please .would you soak a piece knitted in 50 /50 merino /silk for blocking ? If not how would you do it ? Don't want to make a blunder .
> Julie .hope you are rested .your outings this week have tired you out .


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Elizabeth--What is Fractel???????


Here is Fractal:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fractal-2

I have done two of them: one in worsted weight that I use for my kitchen rug and one in #10 crochet cotton in a peach color to hang on the wall of my bedroom.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Elizabeth, can we see a picture of your Fractel? That pattern is amazing and I want to do one one day. Never thought about putting it on the wall. With snowflakes coming off it, it would look amazing!! Are you going to put it at the head of your bed??


I don't have a pic of the peach one, yet, but here is a sort-of wonky pic of the red worsted weight Fractal I use in the kitchen. Emma wanted to get in the picture and kept walking all over the rug and messing up the symmetry. LOL!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Are you going to put it at the head of your bed??


No, there is a 4' space on either side of the window and I will put it in one of those.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ann wrote: Some advice please .would you soak a piece knitted in 50 /50 merino /silk for blocking ? If not how would you do it ? Don't want to make a blunder.

I agree with Sue. Soak it the same as you would wool. However, be sure to support it completely when taking it from the water. Silk is stronger than steel when it is dry, but weakens greatly when it is wet, so needs to be supported until you can lay it out to block.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Sue, love your unique snowflake :thumbup: !


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tanya. I should probably take the time to read up a little on crochet, watch some videos etc.

Sue


tamarque said:


> SC2tog is very easy. You pull up a loop as per typical for an sc. Then you go into the next chain and pull up another loop so you have 3 loops on the hook. Do your YO and pull thru all 3 loops. Now you have decreased 1 sc stitch in the row. In a triple decrease you pull loops up in 3 consecutive chains and pull a YO thru all of them. This is much easier than trying to decrease 3 or 4 stitches in knitting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Tanya. I should probably take the time to read up a little on crochet, watch some videos etc.
> 
> Sue


Anyone with the knitting dexterity that you have will find that watching a video will make it very simple for you.

I was shown how to crochet about age 11-12 but didn't really do any seriously till in my 20's when pregnant with my daughter. I used a $.25 booklet and those diagrams made my eyes go Kookoo trying to understand them. Having videos would have made it so much easier. If I wasn't in an obsessive mode it never would have happened.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I crocheted Fractal and I may spiral the snowflakes out from that.


Fractals, Fibonaccis, and primes - oh my


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Here is Fractal:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fractal-2
> 
> I have done two of them: one in worsted weight that I use for my kitchen rug and one in #10 crochet cotton in a peach color to hang on the wall of my bedroom.


That looks so neat to do. I think I can figure them out from the green/purple picture of one on Ravelry. I also think a mercerized cotton or even nylon twine would work well for this pattern.

One day I want to do a Helix knit pattern. A bit more complex than the Fractal but the Fractel would be a good practice for working in two directions or planes.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Great news. Just found the camera. Had looked in the truck at least 6 times and couldn't see it. Picked up an envelope on the front seat and suddenly saw it kind of tucked into the back of the seat. Must have picked it up, which I recall doing, and then dropped it back on the seat, which I don't recall at all. The black back was up. Another lesson about needing to be patient and take your time when doing things to avoid problems. Mia culpa!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> What a great surprise!! And I love the beaded scarf.. it turned out really nice. I would love that pace too!! at least I would know it was slowly getting there.


Thanks Ronie, I really did enjoy doing the scarf. And yes it was a fun surprise to find snowflakes all ready to go. Now I have to get the stiffening solution going and I will have a great start for snowflake decorating!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

So very glad you found your camera :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Here are a few pics of the craft table from Saturday. Because of the fiasco with the camera have no pics from the Sunday remodel.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Caryn, this is beautiful! Love the beads you used!


Thanks Elizabeth. I like the beads too, but I think next time if I use lace weight yarn, I would definitely use #8 beads. The 6 size are a bit heavy for this yarn.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> One hour and 30 minutes, but I did it! My crocheting is so slow that it is painful to watch. LOL! I decided on peach for this one.


That is super! Doesn't seem slow to me. I do like the color too!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Here are a few pics of the craft table from Saturday. Because of the fiasco with the camera have no pics from the Sunday remodel.


It looks very attractive to me, Tanya.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Let's see if these pics upload for you--having problems with KP doing this now.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, I think it looks very inviting. I just can't understand folk!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, I think it looks very inviting. I just can't understand folk!


Appreciate you saying this Norma. KP refuses to upload anymore pictures no matter how I try. Let see if I can get one added to this post:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for your kind comments on the beaded scarf Tanya, Ann, Sue, Bev, and Linda. 

Nice work Tricia. The kids will stay nice and warm this year and look great too!

Emma is looking good Sue and love how your crochet one turned out as well. Very creative. 

Have to catch up with the rest later- up to p 5. Must get going to weight class at the Y.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Everything looks displayed well, so hard to understand why there were not buyers.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Appreciate you saying this Norma. KP refuses to upload anymore pictures no matter how I try. Let see if I can get one added to this post:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lots of color interest in your booth Tanya


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It looks so beautiful and beautifully knitted, too.


Thank you, Norma!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Here is Fractal:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fractal-2
> 
> I have done two of them: one in worsted weight that I use for my kitchen rug and one in #10 crochet cotton in a peach color to hang on the wall of my bedroom.


Wow, that is awesome.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, I think it looks very inviting. I just can't understand folk!


Me, too , too, Tanya. And your GD is adorable.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning all... Love the snowflakes Elizabeth and Sue! 
Great items Tricia.. I don't know why one end flares either.. maybe we need a LP.. 'BO Pt2' and practice these things.. 

Oh my gosh it feels so great to have the LE done.. I will probably make up some snowflakes after I get back from town today... I'm actually going shopping with out hubby.. it doesn't happen often because we like to do it together.. and make a nice outing of it.. but sometimes I want something he says maybe next time too... rubs me a little the wrong way LOL but I understand and he does do the bills so I can't really question it.. but today I have a nice chunk of mad money and I am taking my son and I know we will have a nice time.. plus we are having Chinese Take Out for dinner!!! no cooking.. double YAY!

Jane I have been thinking about your question on the crochet hooks.. the 'Tulip' brand has some but for my wants they didn't go small enough and I would have to buy 2 sets to get a full set, an issue of mine.. I would want a completely full set! Not all at once but eventually.. 

Maybe ask the question on the main KP.. I would love a set of those rosewood ones.. and just be happy with my old steel hooks for thread work and beading.. I could live with that.. LOL I don't even have a clue as to what they cost but I know they are very expensive.. You know I was just thinking.. if it is mostly the larger ones that hurt your hand.. buy 1 from knitpicks that is one of their wooden ones and see if you like it.. it could be the metal/aluminum that is hard on your hands and the regular wooden ones might be just right... I know I felt the difference in my knitting needles..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanx Sue/Melanie/Pam--I worked hard at arranging the colors so they stood out. And there was more than enough room for several people to get to the table at once. I think 3-dimensional (that was the word I was looking for) displays work better than things lying flat on a table. So the basket, the coat hanger pole, the rolling hanging rack seemed the most attractive to attendees.

My GD was such a surprise to see and she was really hyped up being there. Did I say that she wanted grandma to make her a sweater--Purple of course! After my son told me not to knit for her anymore about 2 yrs ago, this just made my heart jump for joy.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya your items are beautiful! I don't see how they didn't sell..  Very cute GD too  So the good news is it isn't your work..  it must be the people looking.. I wonder if you made the tables set at an angle so that they had to walk around them to get around the corner and if you were sitting behind.. this would have people passing your items on both sides with out having to go into your booth! For some it could be one of those beautiful colors that would catch their eye and bring them closer! Just a thought.. I don't know the rules or if they indicate how to set up at these craft fairs. 

Jane thanks for the Celtic Myths it is stunning. I actually put most of the patterns in my library .. I have some Irish in me and my cousin married a Irishman! So I was thinking this would be something she would cherish  I'm not ready as of yet, but it will be nice.. also the shawlette I love the stitch pattern that reminds me of the Wheel on a ship  I'm sure it has a name but I just don't know it.. LOL

Sue you did great with your crochet snowflake.. as with knitting if there is a stitch definition you aren't familiar with then a Youtube video always helps.. Tanya explained how to do the SC2TOG your just slip stitching 2 stitches with out taking the loop off the hook.. then yo and pull thread through them all I like your rendition though


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

p. 4 - 

Caryn and Pam, your scarves are beautiful!!! They sparkle with just right amount of bling. 

Elizabeth, your snowflake looks fantastic! It took me all afternoon and into the evening to do mine with a crack in my steel hook size 1.00 mm  I could have done your knitted one much more quickly, I'm thinking. (Beautifully done, Sue!!!)

Tricia, congratulations on so many wonderful items for the orphanage. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

*Snowflakes for November 9 *
1.) *Tatted Ornament*
Merriment Doily designed by Jon Yusoff
http://tatsaway.blogspot.ca/2011/03/merriment-doily.html
Directly to pdf - below pics
Many Thanks to Karen (Kaixixang) for tatting the sample piece.

2.) *Crocheted Snowflake* Written using English Terms
Crochet Snowflake by Lucy
http://attic24.typepad.com/weblog/crochet-snowflake.html
Directly to pdf - below pics

The full sized pattern is only 3 rounds & does up very quickly into a small flake - mine is about 2.5 inches across dine in #10 cotton.
The smaller size, done over just the frist 2 rows, is 1.5 inches across sone with one strand of #10 cotton & 1.75 inches done in two strands.
Beading:
 For the full sized flake, I beaded the central chain 5 on each point. It might be nice with all 3 loops beaded - but it can be very fussy working those in tight quarters.
 For the smaller size, I just beaded the centre of the chain 3 in each section.

3.) * Crocheted Snowflake* Written using English Terms
SNOWFLAKE WITH FLOWER CENTRE from Coats Crafts
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/1---snowflake-with-flower-centre

Attention: There are 6 patterns in this collection & I think that they all are worthy of making - and have them planned throughout the fortnight. There are errors within the patterns, however. 
Directly to pdf - below pics
This pdf is converted to US terms & I have tried to eliminate the typos.

Notes:
 I should have written my Tips section before I started crocheting because I used the US version of the stitches indicated. i.e. the dc have been worked as the US dc not the sc. So there is a larger version & a smaller version, the latter of which follows the directions as intended.
 In the last row, there is a ch 19 which serves as a hanger. I omitted that & continued with the repeats as established because I would rather use a hook for a hanger.

Beading:
 In the larger one, I beaded only the peaks, i.e. the middle ch of the central 5 ch,
 In the smaller version, I beaded the peak, as stated above, but I also placed a bead between the two groups of 5 sc.
Alternate beading: You could also place a bead before & after each 5 sc grouping to have 3 beads along each curve.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That doily by Karen is beautiful. I would love to try it sometime, but I have enough going on right now.

I may give a go at one of the crocheted ones. I think I could mange that.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> *Snowflakes for November 9 *
> 1.) *Tatted Ornament*
> Merriment Doily designed by Jon Yusoff
> http://tatsaway.blogspot.ca/2011/03/merriment-doily.html
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...I have lots of embroidery thread ....


You could make flakes with your embroidery thread.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Some advice please .would you soak a piece knitted in 50 /50 merino /silk for blocking ? ...


Yes - I'd soak it for at least half an hour.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> That doily by Karen is beautiful. I would love to try it sometime, but I have enough going on right now.
> 
> I may give a go at one of the crocheted ones. I think I could mange that.
> 
> Sue


The doily is gorgeous :thumbup: lovely work Karen.
I might have a go at a crochet snowflake. They look about my level!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ...I crocheted Fractal and I may spiral the snowflakes out from that.


Oh, that will be very interesting so they will get smaller as they spiral off? Fractal is very dramatic.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Want to 'race' to see who is slowest?...


Sounds like an event for the Monty Python Olympics. Apart from the "Twit Race", I recall one event was "Waking the Dead".


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> SC2tog is very easy...


Oops - I didn't think of explaining how to do the stitch itself because I recalled that when I crocheted it, that it wasn't clear that you work it in a stitch on either side of the divider post... & I can't remember that really clearly because I did it a little while ago. Haven't gotten around to working up another - puttering with one thing and another.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I may try another to try and get the hang of it.


Today's small flake is a very easy design. I am purposefully combining easier & more challenging ones. 
Do you generally use US or UK instructions?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Here are a few pics of the craft table from Saturday...


Certainly a nice colourful display, Tanya. Looks inviting from here. I guess the psychology of merchandising can be very complicated.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Oh my gosh it feels so great to have the LE done...


Yippee!
:thumbup: 


> Jane I have been thinking about your question on the crochet hooks.. the 'Tulip' brand has some but for my wants they didn't go small enough


I will check those out - but I would like small ones as well as larger.


> .. it could be the metal/aluminum that is hard on your hands and the regular wooden ones might be just right...


I have always preferred the metal ones, actually - but that doesn't mean it isn't contributing to my problem. I think that I need to ration any crocheting with heavier yarn, really. I don't do much of it any more but when I do, I do a lot at a time - so pacing might help.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...It took me all afternoon and into the evening to do mine with a crack in my steel hook size 1.00 mm ...


How did you manage to get a crack in your steel hook?
That seems like an awfully small hook - what size yarn/thread are you using?
I used 1.5mm for a few but switched to 2mm.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi everyone...will return home Tuesday night, but I wanted to chime in...what a wonderful start for the snowflakes...you are doing a great job with all the patterns and specials...I will be putting some on my needles as soon as I return. The knitted snowflakes are so hard to come by thanks for all the links. Take care all!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> That doily by Karen is beautiful. ...


Isn't it?!
Every New Year, I promise myself that this is the year that I will learn to tat - but I never make the time for it. I know that I have to have a span of unpressured time for it but I am always pressuring myself one way or the other. Hasn't panned out yet. Hopefully 2016.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oops - I didn't think of explaining how to do the stitch itself because I recalled that when I crocheted it, that it wasn't clear that you work it in a stitch on either side of the divider post... & I can't remember that really clearly because I did it a little while ago. Haven't gotten around to working up another - puttering with one thing and another.


If I understand you my response is no, you don't go around the 'post' for decreasing. You go into the top of the stitch as per usual and pull thru a loop so you have 2 loops on the hook. Then go into the top of the next stitch and pull up another loop so you have 3 loops on the hook. Then do a YO and pull thru all 3 loops so you have 1 loop on the hook remaining. This is the classical or traditional way to do it.

Of course you can play with going between the stitches to pull up your loops and see how you like the effect. Crochet is such a plastic medium lending itself to lots of experimentation.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I may give a go at one of the crocheted ones. I think I could mange that.


As I said, the small ones are easy & quick. I can't get a very good pic of the smaller ones - yesterday's were the same - too much glare although I moved them further from the window.

The larger one has a stitch that is worked together as well. *

dc4tog* - you start the first dc but don't pull through the last two loops, then the same with the next 3. At the end, you pull through all the loops on the hook (5 of them) & it brings them together at the top.

So YO the hook, insert the hook into the stitch that you are working into, pull up a loop (3 loops on the hook), pull the yarn through 2 loops, leaving 2 loops on the hook; continue for the 3 others in the same way, each time getting one more loop on your hook. When the 4dc have been worked, pull the yarn through all 5 loops.

In round 3, you work into each of the 4 dc from the previous round.
In round 4, they are just worked into the chain loop.

(In the original pattern, this was written as *tr4tog*.)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Certainly a nice colourful display, Tanya. Looks inviting from here. I guess the psychology of merchandising can be very complicated.


Yes it is very complicated. That is why, or how, Madison Avenue rakes in billions every year in advertising and merchandising and people get high end degrees in marketing. Even the politicians hire consultants to market themselves to the public. Edward Bernays, Sigmund Freud's nephew used his uncle's psychological understandings in business to manipulate the public selling it what it didn't want, much less even need. Just a bit to put perspective on this process. And obviously it is not my forte!!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...I might have a go at a crochet snowflake. They look about my level!


Do you use UK terms?
Today's small one is easier - I didn't translate that into US terminology.
The other one is in UK terms if you download the full file instead of mine - which only shows this particular pattern.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Do you use UK terms?
> Today's small one is easier - I didn't translate that into US terminology.
> The other one is in UK terms if you download the full file instead of mine - which only shows this particular pattern.


I have always used UK. I will download the full file. Thanks, Jane


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--missed your post about working with a crack in your hook. What a drag! I bought some very small steel hooks this summer to try beading and one of them almost immediately bent. That was rather annoying. These little ones are so fine that they have very little tensile strength. I imagine if they were wood or bone, it would be even worse.

Did you try some superglue on it?

Karen--your tatted snowflake is absolutely stunning. So impressive.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> If I understand you my response is no, you don't go around the 'post' for decreasing. ...


Did you crochet this particular flake?
I didn't mean that you worked around the post - I meant on either side of that stitch.
What I was saying is that the first sc is started on the end of the right side grouping. The 2nd is the first stitch in the next grouping. So it bridges the two. Not sure if that Is clear.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I have always used UK. I will download the full file. Thanks, Jane


Maybe I should do two PDF files for these - leave one as UK & then convert the other.
Give me a couple of minutes & I will post a UK version of the individual flake.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely, Caryn!!
> That blocked out so nice & lacy.


Thanks Jane.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That doily by Karen is beautiful. I would love to try it sometime, but I have enough going on right now.
> 
> I may give a go at one of the crocheted ones. I think I could mange that.
> 
> Sue


Ditto from me on both those comments, Sue. I finished my WTLF last night and will get it blocked today or tomorrow (I hope).  Still have five WIPs to go.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> An early Christmas present from yourself.
> ;-)


Yes, definitely. And it's funny, I look at them and wonder how I ever did them - they look awfully complicated to me now :lol:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I think the U.S., as I can't remember actually trying any crochet in England, so rather than confuse myself more I tend to go with the U.S.ones. just was aware that there was a difference.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Today's small flake is a very easy design. I am purposefully combining easier & more challenging ones.
> Do you generally use US or UK instructions?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, Caryn, it's so lovely! Your beads go so well with the yarn and the pattern. I really liked the pace, too, and am also looking forward to 2016.


Thanks Pam.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Sounds like an event for the Monty Python Olympics. Apart from the "Twit Race", I recall one event was "Waking the Dead".


I have seen at county fairs the slowest tractor race. The tractors have to have continuous forward movement but that movement is like watching grass grow, lol.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> ...Give me a couple of minutes & I will post a UK version of the individual flake.


Okay - I'm back & talking to myself apparently. ;-)
Here is the individual file using UK terms. I will go back & add it to the other post, too.
It is much easier to read this way than with all of them in the one doc - I made the text nice & big.
I also included the explanation for the Tr3tog & Tr4tog.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Pam - beautiful Glacier. It looks like a nice soft mint green on my monitor.
> 
> Caryn - love the beaded scarf - so many pretty patterns.
> 
> ...


Thanks Melanie. Yes, Elizabeth put so many pretty patterns together.
Your scarf does sound like it is growing long. What a fun remembrance it will be of this years games for you! Good luck getting to the super bowl!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hot, and tired- people have posted some beautiful work, I hope I can be forgiven not commenting on every one- I need to go and lie down.


Julie, sure hope you are feeling better.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Did you crochet this particular flake?
> I didn't mean that you worked around the post - I meant on either side of that stitch.
> What I was saying is that the first sc is started on the end of the right side grouping. The 2nd is the first stitch in the next grouping. So it bridges the two. Not sure if that Is clear.


I think I understand better now. It is not the stitch but the design details you are describing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Did you crochet this particular flake?
> I didn't mean that you worked around the post - I meant on either side of that stitch.
> What I was saying is that the first sc is started on the end of the right side grouping. The 2nd is the first stitch in the next grouping. So it bridges the two. Not sure if that Is clear.


Realize I didn't answer your question. No, have not started any of the patterns you sent. Did a bunch last year, tho. Have to look at what I did--some may be the same.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sounds like a great day Ronie. Enjoy 

Jane - you could put at the top of the pattern page whether it is US or UK. I use US but could just as easily convert to UK for the ones I will make. 

That tatted snowflake by Karen is quite stunning. Way beyond my learning curve as I have never tatted. I think my first tatting project should be simple - like a chain or a blob, lol.

I hope I have averted a potential disaster with my Vanessa Ives. I was working on it during lunch as is my wont, and discovered a dropped stitch while purling back. A humongous loop was dangling on the back. The dropped stitch laddered through a nupp! I think I have fixed it but as it was right at the end of my lunch break I will have to wait until I get home to investigate it further.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It is fabulous. I love the colour and the beads are perfect :thumbup:


Thanks Norma


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I crocheted Fractal and I may spiral the snowflakes out from that.





MissMelba said:


> Fractals, Fibonaccis, and primes - oh my


WOW! What a mouthful! :XD: :XD: :XD: 
But I'm glad someone had the chance to put this in. :thumbup:



TLL said:


> ...It took me all afternoon and into the evening to do mine with a crack in my steel hook size 1.00 mm ...





jscaplen said:


> How did you manage to get a crack in your steel hook?
> That seems like an awfully small hook - what size yarn/thread are you using?
> I used 1.5mm for a few but switched to 2mm.


I'm rather curious on how you can crack a steel crochet hook...unless you tried to straighten it. I have quite a few with black on the label/grip...I'm rough on steel!
Seeing all of these crocheted...now I have to show off with my Coat's and Clark 100-120 weight and show TEENSY Christmas ornaments. Pictures pending jscaplen!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> SC2tog is very easy. You pull up a loop as per typical for an sc. Then you go into the next chain and pull up another loop so you have 3 loops on the hook. Do your YO and pull thru all 3 loops. Now you have decreased 1 sc stitch in the row. In a triple decrease you pull loops up in 3 consecutive chains and pull a YO thru all of them. This is much easier than trying to decrease 3 or 4 stitches in knitting.


Thanks Tanya. Just wrote this down so I will have it when I get to doing it.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> If it ever gets painted - LOL! - it will be yellow. I want to put the snowflakes in my bedroom, though. I'm thinking peach and orange with some yellow. The walls in there are considered 'neutral' but the 'neutral' tint is the palest of peaches. I crocheted Fractal and I may spiral the snowflakes out from that.


That will look so pretty!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Fractals, Fibonaccis, and primes - oh my


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> That is super! Doesn't seem slow to me. I do like the color too!


Thanks! Hope I can stay the course and do my one-a-day for the two weeks.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Jane - you could put at the top of the pattern page whether it is US or UK.


I put it on the bottom, actually. I also flagged it in red on the day's main entry.
Do you think that I should specify each time whether it was US or UK?


> I hope I have averted a potential disaster with my Vanessa Ives.


Oh, darn! I hope it is okay!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Great news. Just found the camera. Had looked in the truck at least 6 times and couldn't see it. Picked up an envelope on the front seat and suddenly saw it kind of tucked into the back of the seat. Must have picked it up, which I recall doing, and then dropped it back on the seat, which I don't recall at all. The black back was up. Another lesson about needing to be patient and take your time when doing things to avoid problems. Mia culpa!


Oh, so glad you found your camera!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Sounds like a great day Ronie. Enjoy
> 
> Jane - you could put at the top of the pattern page whether it is US or UK. I use US but could just as easily convert to UK for the ones I will make.
> 
> ...


There seems to be a spate of booboos amongst us. Are we reacting to change of seasons. Hope you like your repair of the Vanessa.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Wow, that is awesome.


It is a tremendously fun pattern!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Oh, so glad you found your camera!


Me, too. I was feeling crazed at the idea of losing it.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Isn't it?!
> Every New Year, I promise myself that this is the year that I will learn to tat - but I never make the time for it. I know that I have to have a span of unpressured time for it but I am always pressuring myself one way or the other. Hasn't panned out yet. Hopefully 2016.


Maybe I will join you in the learning to tat. 
Oh, forget where I saw them but saw an interchangeable set of steel hooks. The handle was ergonomic and there were several tips. That might help make crochet with smaller hooks easier on the hands. Part of it might be gripping the hook too tight.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ...Hope I can stay the course and do my one-a-day for the two weeks.


I'll be cheering for you.
Go, Elizabeth, Go!
You can do it!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Appreciate you saying this Norma. KP refuses to upload anymore pictures no matter how I try. Let see if I can get one added to this post:


Your display really does look so colorful and everything seems to be easy to see and touch and browse through. It is so disappointing that you didn't sell more. And you gd is so sweet. How wonderful that she requested a sweater from grandma :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> Elizabeth, your snowflake looks fantastic!


Thanks!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...Part of it might be gripping the hook too tight.


I know that I do - because I tend to crochet very tightly - on purpose. The bulk of my crochet has been afghans & doilies & I found that it was easier to keep a more even tension when doing it tightly. Also, for afghans, I felt that it would keep it from stretching out & putting strain on delicate places.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Yay Ronie. So looking foward to seeing your finished LE!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> *Snowflakes for November 9 *


Wow! Beautiful snowflakes! That tatted one looks to be museum quality. Gorgeous!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, that will be very interesting so they will get smaller as they spiral off? Fractal is very dramatic.


The spiral will depend on the sizes of the snowflakes, but spiraling smaller is the plan.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow! I don't think I can be quite that ambitious, although I certainly want to do more. Is Jane giving us new ones every day?

Sue


dogyarns said:


> Thanks! Hope I can stay the course and do my one-a-day for the two weeks.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I recall one event was "Waking the Dead".


That's most likely what one would think if they were watching me crochet. :lol:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> That tatted snowflake by Karen is quite stunning. Way beyond my learning curve as I have never tatted. I think my first tatting project should be simple - like a chain or a blob, lol.


There is one coming up soon that I consider a VERY good beginner's piece. The chains are done with the spool side for the "stitches" and the circles are done with the needle. jscaplen knows which one (bi-colored).

I'm not going to name it yet...but it has the LEAST amount of fussing for the final joins! On to the last of my current tatting project before I go onto more tatting or crocheting (this last is a semi-threat...which hook and thread pairing to go with my Coat's and Clark thread?).


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> That's most likely what one would think if they were watching me crochet. :lol:


Do you swear in German, too?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Maybe I will join you in the learning to tat.
> Oh, forget where I saw them but saw an interchangeable set of steel hooks. The handle was ergonomic and there were several tips. That might help make crochet with smaller hooks easier on the hands. Part of it might be gripping the hook too tight.


Boye/Wright has a $20 +/- package at Walmart with the tips that screw/tighten in. I want it to have spares for the steel and aluminum hooks...but am hoping for an interested party to grab up my tatted ornaments. I can always create more...the fun was proving the patterns worked for needle tatting!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> p. 4 -
> 
> Caryn and Pam, your scarves are beautiful!!! They sparkle with just right amount of bling.
> 
> ...


Thanks Toni. 
How did you ever get a crack in your steel needle?


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> That will look so pretty!


Fingers crossed that it works!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Wow! Beautiful snowflakes! That tatted one looks to be museum quality. Gorgeous!


Many gracious curtsies! Now all y'all know why I was posting the GOOD stuff to jscaplen first. She can post on Knitting Paradise faster than I can.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Wow! I don't think I can be quite that ambitious, although I certainly want to do more. Is Jane giving us new ones every day?
> 
> Sue


New ones every day seems to be the plan. In the interests of full disclosure, I have to confess that I am using the snowflakes as an excuse to procrastinate from fixing the design of those two crescent shawls.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Boye/Wright has a $20 +/- package at Walmart with the tips that screw/tighten in. I want it to have spares for the steel and aluminum hooks...but am hoping for an interested party to grab up my tatted ornaments. I can always create more...the fun was proving the patterns worked for needle tatting!


That might be where I saw them. I was thinking spares but also I think there was a hook smaller than what I have or seen available as a single.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free Until 11/11/2015 
Inverness Cable Scarf by Noelle Stiles
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/inverness-cable-scarf

Free until 12th of November 
from the Zig to the Zag by Cello Knits
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/from-the-zig-to-the-zag

This is so pretty - the yarn worked out beautifully. I want some!
Rose Garden Lace Scarf
http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/1351.html


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Is Jane giving us new ones every day?


Yes in my introduction on the first page, I said:


> Each day I will post two to three patterns, one-two of which will be crocheted with the knitted and tatted ones taking turns.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> That might be where I saw them. I was thinking spares but also I think there was a hook smaller than what I have or seen available as a single.


You will have to go to Amazon or Lacis website (catalog) for the

.4 (15 equivalent)
.5 (16 equivalent)

Both are waiting for me in my traveling box (where I'm keeping most of the tatting supplies). Like my mother says --> "needles with burrs on the end". They're very tiny...and I'll have to put on a band aid or similar to protect my left hand fingers...not that I haven't been poking myself with the end of the current tatting needle (it's not sharp...but you know how it feels for a lace knitting needle to do so).


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow, Karen's tatted doily is gorgeous. 
Jane, I have downloaded all of these new links and hopefully will get to at least one today. 
I have finished Emma, but haven't tried any of the crochet ones from yesterday yet!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...I have finished Emma, but haven't tried any of the crochet ones from yesterday yet!


Lovely, lovely knitting, Caryn!

Don't forget, everyone: For every Emma completed before Wednesday, you get a chance for a free copy of one of Elizabeth's snowflake collections. They get faster as you go along.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely, lovely knitting, Caryn!
> 
> Don't forget, everyone: For every Emma completed before Wednesday, you get a chance for a free copy of one of Elizabeth's snowflake collections. They get faster as you go along.


Thanks Jane. 
Also, I love that Rose Garden Lace scarf and that striped yarn! It is so delicate and the design is so different. Have it saved.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> I have finished Emma, but haven't tried any of the crochet ones from yesterday yet!


A gorgeous Emma!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> How did you manage to get a crack in your steel hook?
> That seems like an awfully small hook - what size yarn/thread are you using?
> I used 1.5mm for a few but switched to 2mm.


  Well, you know the old saying, something about the "right tool for the job". I really don't remember what I did, but it bent when I wasn't beading. It straightened and I can still use it to put beads on my knitting. It doesn't catch any threads when I do that, but it sure did the #10 cotton. I will need to go shopping to find a size 2 mm. I have the 1mm and then jump to 6mm and larger. :?

Tanya, your booth was beautiful! And your granddaughter so sweet! That is wonderful that she would like you to make her a purple sweater.  I bet your heart just melted when she said that.

I hope you got in a good rest, Julie.

Happy Shopping, Ronie!

p. 13

edit: thank you for the sc2tog explanation!!!  I was doing my own version of that also.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> A gorgeous Emma!


Thank you Elizabeth.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Well, I just got out my crochet hooks. Some are numbered and some have letters. Is there someplace that tells me what the mm size is for these numbers and letters?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Try this link,
http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/hooks.html

Sue


sisu said:


> Well, I just got out my crochet hooks. Some are numbered and some have letters. Is there someplace that tells me what the mm size is for these numbers and letters?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Well, you know the old saying, something about the "right tool for the job". I really don't remember what I did, but it bent when I wasn't beading. It straightened and I can still use it to put beads on my knitting. It doesn't catch any threads when I do that, but it sure did the #10 cotton. I will need to go shopping to find a size 2 mm. I have the 1mm and then jump to 6mm and larger. :?
> 
> Tanya, your booth was beautiful! And your granddaughter so sweet! That is wonderful that she would like you to make her a purple sweater.  I bet your heart just melted when she said that.
> 
> ...


 Oh go treat yourself to a new hook, or two or three (smile)

Yes GD made my heart flip. Her mother said just the other day GD said grandma T always gives me sweaters and books. Not totally true as I gave her building blocks this year with the books and last year she got a wooden spelling game. I guess close enough to books. I was so surprised that she had this remembered reality particularly because my son is always trying to create distance between me and GD. It gives me hope.

Thanks for liking my booth. Too bad I couldn't photo it on Sunday.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Try this link,
> http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/hooks.html
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue. Looks like a 1 is 2.25 mm, so I will use that for the Grandma Jennie.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

16 pages here in only 1 day?!?! I am not going to be able to keep up with this lace party, but will try.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> 16 pages here in only 1 day?!?! I am not going to be able to keep up with this lace party, but will try.


Good to see you Chris. Was thinking about you yesterday and wondering how you were making out.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovely Emma Caryn. I must try this one


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - I'm back & talking to myself apparently. ;-)
> Here is the individual file using UK terms. I will go back & add it to the other post, too.
> It is much easier to read this way than with all of them in the one doc - I made the text nice & big.
> I also included the explanation for the Tr3tog & Tr4tog.


Thank you. It is much easier for me to get my head round :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, I do hope you can rescue your loop.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Made 2 crochet flakes in two different thicknesses and knitted the one Elizabeth designed .Need to pin them out .
I have made a few afghans using Attic 24 patterns and always found her instructions clear .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

My version of Attic24's crochet snowflake, it's not perfect, but I figure the more I play around with these the better I will get, hopefully. I even got brave and chained a little loop for hanging, although I had already cut my end and didn't have much yarn to work with.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> Made 2 crochet flakes in two different thicknesses and knitted the one Elizabeth designed ...


That was quick!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> My version of Attic24's crochet snowflake...


Way yo go, Sue ! 
You're getting more comfortable already.
This was in UK instructions. Did you switch to US?
Maybe I should re-do all of the patterns to have both versions.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I just went by the instructions she had inside the pattern. I probably should just write it down and try to memorize, UK dc is US sc, hope that is right.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Way yo go, Sue !
> You're getting more comfortable already.
> This was in UK instructions. Did you switch to US?
> Maybe I should re-do all of the patterns to have both versions.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Wow! Beautiful snowflakes! That tatted one looks to be museum quality. Gorgeous!


I totally agree! Excellent tatting, Karen!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> New ones every day seems to be the plan. In the interests of full disclosure, I have to confess that I am using the snowflakes as an excuse to procrastinate from fixing the design of those two crescent shawls.


Enjoy your break.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I just did another one, but really have to get back to Cuerda Seca. It is quite addictive doing these. I used some peach yarn I was given, but it has no label, but I think there must be some silk or something in it as it it kept slipping out of my hand.

I would like to think I am getting better at doing these, but I am not sure yet, but it is fun.

Sue


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Here are my three so far. The one on the right will not be repeated what a nightmare. The little one was fun and fast - love it!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I just did another one, but really have to get back to Cuerda Seca. It is quite addictive doing these. I used some peach yarn I was given, but it has no label, but I think there must be some silk or something in it as it it kept slipping out of my hand.
> 
> I would like to think I am getting better at doing these, but I am not sure yet, but it is fun.
> 
> Sue


That is the little one I did, too! I loved doing this one!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

If you found that one a nightmare, I should probably not try it!

Sue


dogyarns said:


> Here are my three so far. The one on the right will not be repeated what a nightmare. The little one was fun and fast - love it!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Very nice snowflakes, Sue and Elizabeth!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Love all the snowflakes... the Tatted doily is stunning.. very nice work Karen. 

We got back finally had to go to 3 different Chinese take outs to find on that was open.. delayed us a little but not bad.. I was able to pick up some Boutique Sashay for .99 a skein. I got 4 of them 

I'm going to go and try to make some snowflakes now  be back later


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Goodness, you women are moving right along on these 'flakes. I cannot wrap my mind around even finding some thread to use. Elizabeth, Sue, Ann--great projects. They are addictive Sue. Found that last year with my little venture into snowflake land. Let me see if I can post a pic of ones that I did just so you see that I am not blowing wind.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It has turned into a yucky rainy day. However, otherwise it has been a good day. Today Paul had his 45th, and last radiation treatment. He will be so happy getting up tomorrow and not having to drink his pre-treatment 60 oz of water. It will be about four months until he will find out if all the cancer has gone. Now we have our Rhine cruise to look forward to, in about three weeks. I am so glad that we booked that before he got his diagnosis and it is something he has been looking forward to, and me too.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Sounds like a great day Ronie. Enjoy
> 
> Jane - you could put at the top of the pattern page whether it is US or UK. I use US but could just as easily convert to UK for the ones I will make.
> 
> ...


Oh no! I hope you were successful in fixing it, Melanie.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> It is a tremendously fun pattern!


I imagine it would be.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

The top 2 look like they were on the starching board when the pics were taken. The last one is fairly large--about 7" across but it stiffened nicely.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Wow, Karen's tatted doily is gorgeous.
> Jane, I have downloaded all of these new links and hopefully will get to at least one today.
> I have finished Emma, but haven't tried any of the crochet ones from yesterday yet!


Very pretty, Caryn! As soon as I finish up here, I'm going to get busy making one of the crocheted ones.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Lovely Emma Caryn. I must try this one


Thanks Melanie. You definitely should! This is the first knit one I've done.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

OOh, Caryn, Sorry I missed your Emma. Going back I see how nice it is.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb said:


> Made 2 crochet flakes in two different thicknesses and knitted the one Elizabeth designed .Need to pin them out .
> I have made a few afghans using Attic 24 patterns and always found her instructions clear .


Looking foward to seeing them in the different thicknesses Ann!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just did another one, but really have to get back to Cuerda Seca. It is quite addictive doing these. I used some peach yarn I was given, but it has no label, but I think there must be some silk or something in it as it it kept slipping out of my hand.
> 
> I would like to think I am getting better at doing these, but I am not sure yet, but it is fun.
> 
> Sue


Both of your snowflakes look great Sue! You definitely are getting the hang of it. They are addictive.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Here are my three so far. The one on the right will not be repeated what a nightmare. The little one was fun and fast - love it!


3 beauties! what made that one on the right a nightmare?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It has turned into a yucky rainy day. However, otherwise it has been a good day. Today Paul had his 45th, and last radiation treatment. He will be so happy getting up tomorrow and not having to drink his pre-treatment 60 oz of water. It will be about four months until he will find out if all the cancer has gone. Now we have our Rhine cruise to look forward to, in about three weeks. I am so glad that we booked that before he got his diagnosis and it is something he has been looking forward to, and me too.
> 
> Sue


What a relief that must be for DH and you and how nice to have that trip to look foward to now.
It has been pouring here all day, as well.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> The top 2 look like they were on the starching board when the pics were taken. The last one is fairly large--about 7" across but it stiffened nicely.


Nice ones Tanya. I do like the colorful ones. I need to go get some thread with colors I guess.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Very pretty, Caryn! As soon as I finish up here, I'm going to get busy making one of the crocheted ones.


Thanks Pam. You will enjoy it. I just finished the Grandma Jennie part 1. I don't think I attached it right at the end though. But I think it will be okay when blocked and stiffened.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> OOh, Caryn, Sorry I missed your Emma. Going back I see how nice it is.


Thanks Tanya.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> Very nice snowflakes, Sue and Elizabeth!!!


Thanks, Toni!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...UK dc is US sc, hope that is right.


Yes - I put a note about that at the beginning.
There is also a more comprehensive document listed there that you can download.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Goodness, you women are moving right along on these 'flakes. I cannot wrap my mind around even finding some thread to use. Elizabeth, Sue, Ann--great projects. They are addictive Sue. Found that last year with my little venture into snowflake land. Let me see if I can post a pic of ones that I did just so you see that I am not blowing wind.


Pretty! I like the multiple colors.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I just did another one...


This one is quite quick to do & blocks easily.
I think that you might have missed the picot on one of the points, though.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> It has turned into a yucky rainy day. However, otherwise it has been a good day. Today Paul had his 45th, and last radiation treatment. He will be so happy getting up tomorrow and not having to drink his pre-treatment 60 oz of water. It will be about four months until he will find out if all the cancer has gone. Now we have our Rhine cruise to look forward to, in about three weeks. I am so glad that we booked that before he got his diagnosis and it is something he has been looking forward to, and me too.
> 
> Sue


Happy birthday and congratulations to Paul. You are going to have such fun on your cruise with this behind him.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> 3 beauties! what made that one on the right a nightmare?


The different stitches with chains interspersed threw off my tension and I kept having to undo and redo. It took three times longer than it should have taken me. Also, it was one of those projects where I felt like I should crochet faster so I would finish before my yarn ran out (only a yard left of the yarn at the end).


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Thanks Pam. You will enjoy it. I just finished the Grandma Jennie part 1. I don't think I attached it right at the end though. But I think it will be okay when blocked and stiffened.


Looks great, Caryn!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. He would be flattered if you thought him 45! It was actually his 45th radiation treatment.

Sue



dogyarns said:


> Happy birthday and congratulations to Paul. You are going to have such fun on your cruise with this behind him.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Quite possibly. I don't see the spaces clearly. On Caryn's, I think it was, they were very evident. It's the little things like that that confuse me.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> This one is quite quick to do & block easily.
> I think that you might have missed the picot on one of the points, though.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Karen, gorgeous job on that Merriment Doily. Looks great!!

Melanie, I hope you were able to fix your Vanessa Ives.

Great Emma, Caryn. I have 5 points to finish up, then mine will be done. Your Jenny looks great also. 

Sue, love you snowflake. I love Attic 24 also. I used to follow her blog, but now I only have time for LP and that can cut into my knitting time.  That choices we make. Love your peach one too. 

Love your three, Elizabeth. They all look great, even the nightmare. 

Lovely snowflakes, Tanya. 

Sue, so glad to hear the DH has made it through. Praying for cancer free.

Looking forward to seeing yours, Ann.

Some seed pictures. All these pictures came from our runaway last weekend.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Here are my three so far. The one on the right will not be repeated what a nightmare.


Good work!
Was it all of those stitches with the extra loops? Imagine how it was when I was reading them all as as the US stitches! Extra loops on every stitch!


> The little one was fun and fast - love it!


Did you try the mini version?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Today Paul had his 45th, and last radiation treatment.


Happy birthday to Paul & hooray for the end of treatment!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> If you found that one a nightmare, I should probably not try it!


This is why I have offered a choice but it really isn't too bad. You just have to keep counting those loops.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> The top 2 look like they were on the starching board when the pics were taken. The last one is fairly large--about 7" across but it stiffened nicely.


Nice - I recognize those last two - they are on my list.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...I just finished the Grandma Jennie part 1. I don't think I attached it right at the end though. But I think it will be okay when blocked and stiffened.


Looks great, Caryn.
Now you just have to go 2 rows further for the next one. 
Sometimes the place where each round starts - & ends obviously - can look slightly different. I generally put that to the top when I hang them so it is less noticeable.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> The different stitches with chains interspersed threw off my tension


It is hard to keep those even.


> it was one of those projects where I felt like I should crochet faster so I would finish before my yarn ran out (only a yard left of the yarn at the end).


Well, it worked - you didn't run out.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Some seed pictures. All these pictures came from our runaway last weekend.


Beautiful, Bev!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Here are my three so far. The one on the right will not be repeated what a nightmare. The little one was fun and fast - love it!


They look great! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Pam. You will enjoy it. I just finished the Grandma Jennie part 1. I don't think I attached it right at the end though. But I think it will be okay when blocked and stiffened.


That looks great, Caryn. I ended up starting the Emma knitted snowflake. Am halfway finished. Will post a photo tomorrow.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Pam. You will enjoy it. I just finished the Grandma Jennie part 1. I don't think I attached it right at the end though. But I think it will be okay when blocked and stiffened.


This looks great Caryn. Looks like it only needs stiffening.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Some seed pictures. All these pictures came from our runaway last weekend.


Wonderful photos, Bev!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Happy birthday to Paul & hooray for the end of treatment!!


From me, too, Sue!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Pretty! I like the multiple colors.


I thought you would; that is why I chose that to post.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Nice - I recognize those last two - they are on my list.


Thought some of mine might be some of yours, too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--more terrific photos. What are the red ones?


Have some news to share. Went to a meeting tonite and one of the women there had come to the Craft Show on Saturday. She had said she wanted me to make her something, but you know now people talk. They are enthusiastic at the moment and then forget, Well this woman hjt me as soon as I walked in with a magazine and said this is what I want. It is a full length coat! I have to study the picture and try to figure out what it is about to make. She also mentioned a scarf. Apparently she was very impressed with the work she saw, especially the mink and cashmere scarfs and has been telling people about it. She made a point of saying how she went around the fair and saw nothing as complicated as mine or that she liked as much. I feel so flattered and humble that she would want me to invest in such a large project. Of course we haven;t talked money yet so will have to see what she is willing to spend. But it does make me feel good.

Also forgot to mention I received a copy of Margaret Stove's book Wrapped In Lace. Some very good information in it so far.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Bev--more terrific photos. What are the red ones?
> 
> Have some news to share. Went to a meeting tonite and one of the women there had come to the Craft Show on Saturday. She had said she wanted me to make her something, but you know now people talk. They are enthusiastic at the moment and then forget, Well this woman hjt me as soon as I walked in with a magazine and said this is what I want. It is a full length coat! I have to study the picture and try to figure out what it is about to make. She also mentioned a scarf. Apparently she was very impressed with the work she saw, especially the mink and cashmere scarfs and has been telling people about it. She made a point of saying how she went around the fair and saw nothing as complicated as mine or that she liked as much. I feel so flattered and humble that she would want me to invest in such a large project. Of course we haven;t talked money yet so will have to see what she is willing to spend. But it does make me feel good.
> 
> Also forgot to mention I received a copy of Margaret Stove's book Wrapped In Lace. Some very good information in it so far.


Great news, Tanya! :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Great news, Tanya! :thumbup:


I agree.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Good news for your DH Sue, hope it continues to be good  Now you can relax on your cruise.

How wonderful Tanya. We will enjoy watching your progress on this new project.

I think my repair will look ok, blocking will be the real test. 

I need to crochet faster, I am losing my count on each repeat, lol.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, it was his 45th radiation treatment, not his 45th birthday, although I am sure he would like to lose a few years!

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Happy birthday to Paul & hooray for the end of treatment!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Tanya and Pam. The red ones are bittersweet. 

Julie, hope you are feeling better.

Here's my Emma.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Tanya and Pam. The red ones are bittersweet.
> 
> Julie, hope you are feeling better.
> 
> Here's my Emma.


It looks great, Bev.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's great, Tanya.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Bev--more terrific photos. What are the red ones?
> 
> Have some news to share. Went to a meeting tonite and one of the women there had come to the Craft Show on Saturday. She had said she wanted me to make her something, but you know now people talk. They are enthusiastic at the moment and then forget, Well this woman hjt me as soon as I walked in with a magazine and said this is what I want. It is a full length coat! I have to study the picture and try to figure out what it is about to make. She also mentioned a scarf. Apparently she was very impressed with the work she saw, especially the mink and cashmere scarfs and has been telling people about it. She made a point of saying how she went around the fair and saw nothing as complicated as mine or that she liked as much. I feel so flattered and humble that she would want me to invest in such a large project. Of course we haven;t talked money yet so will have to see what she is willing to spend. But it does make me feel good.
> 
> Also forgot to mention I received a copy of Margaret Stove's book Wrapped In Lace. Some very good information in it so far.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Toni. They are fun to do.

Sue


TLL said:


> Very nice snowflakes, Sue and Elizabeth!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great seed pics, Bev.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Karen, gorgeous job on that Merriment Doily. Looks great!!
> 
> Melanie, I hope you were able to fix your Vanessa Ives.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good, Bev.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Tanya and Pam. The red ones are bittersweet.
> 
> Julie, hope you are feeling better.
> 
> Here's my Emma.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Here's my Emma.


Way to go, Bev!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Like it in the colour.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Goodness, you women are moving right along on these 'flakes. I cannot wrap my mind around even finding some thread to use. Elizabeth, Sue, Ann--great projects. They are addictive Sue. Found that last year with my little venture into snowflake land. Let me see if I can post a pic of ones that I did just so you see that I am not blowing wind.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, I am trying that one.! They are addictive. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> Here are my three so far. The one on the right will not be repeated what a nightmare. The little one was fun and fast - love it!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> It has turned into a yucky rainy day. However, otherwise it has been a good day. Today Paul had his 45th, and last radiation treatment. He will be so happy getting up tomorrow and not having to drink his pre-treatment 60 oz of water. It will be about four months until he will find out if all the cancer has gone. Now we have our Rhine cruise to look forward to, in about three weeks. I am so glad that we booked that before he got his diagnosis and it is something he has been looking forward to, and me too.
> 
> Sue


I am. Glad he has finished his treatment and you both have something great to look forward too

:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, your snowflakes are lovely.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Thanks Pam. You will enjoy it. I just finished the Grandma Jennie part 1. I don't think I attached it right at the end though. But I think it will be okay when blocked and stiffened.


Lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, those photos are stunning. I love the first one particularly.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, that is wonderful news. I am sure or did give you a boost :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Here's my Emma.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh my, what a lot of pages- I have been just too busy for the computer or to knit- not sure that I will be able to catch up, but love to everyone!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> The different stitches with chains interspersed threw off my tension and I kept having to undo and redo. It took three times longer than it should have taken me. Also, it was one of those projects where I felt like I should crochet faster so I would finish before my yarn ran out (only a yard left of the yarn at the end).


Well, it all came out great in the end- it is a funny phenomena, how we need to work faster when running out of yarn  I did that with the beaded lace scarf.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Looks great, Caryn!


Thank you.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Re: pics

Thanks, Sue and Norma. 

Re: Emma

Thanks, Sue and Jane. After you get the middle started, they are pretty fun. When I got to the points, I used a lot of little rubber bands to keep the stitches from falling off the other needles.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Karen, gorgeous job on that Merriment Doily. Looks great!!
> 
> Melanie, I hope you were able to fix your Vanessa Ives.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bev. I love the seed pictures. I especially like the 2nd one. Is that orange color a leaf, or a cocoon?
Your Emma turned out great too!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Some seed pictures. All these pictures came from our runaway last weekend.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Did you try the mini version?


For the larger one, it was a tension problem I was having between doing the chains followed by the DC. I kept having to take out my work and do it again. Yuck!

I didn't try the mini version, just went straight for that third round. I think the mini version might be good for small stars off the end of my spiral, though.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looks great, Caryn.
> Now you just have to go 2 rows further for the next one.
> Sometimes the place where each round starts - & ends obviously - can look slightly different. I generally put that to the top when I hang them so it is less noticeable.


Thanks Jane. I started that next one, but got too tired to finish last night. Will try for today. That is a good idea to use that space for the hanging string.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> They look great! :thumbup:


Thanks, Pam!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I thought you would; that is why I chose that to post.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That looks great, Caryn. I ended up starting the Emma knitted snowflake. Am halfway finished. Will post a photo tomorrow.


Thanks Pam. Looking foward to seeing your Emma snow flake!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Here's my Emma.


Lovely Emma, Bev!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> This looks great Caryn. Looks like it only needs stiffening.


Thanks Tanya. I think I will try the doing the cornstarch method with all of them today. 
That is great feedback you got from that woman! Also quite a challenge for the project she wants!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Well, it all came out great in the end- it is a funny phenomena, how we need to work faster when running out of yarn  I did that with the beaded lace scarf.


I did it on that scarf, too, and ended up having lots left over, so panicked and hurried for no reason. :roll:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh my, what a lot of pages- I have been just too busy for the computer or to knit- not sure that I will be able to catch up, but love to everyone!


Glad to hear you are ok and that it is being busy that has kept you away. Thanks for the love and same back to you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Tanya. I think I will try the doing the cornstarch method with all of them today.
> That is great feedback you got from that woman! Also quite a challenge for the project she wants!


Just a reminder that was very useful for me--use saran wrap or some other surface that a) does not have to be protected, and b) will not let the cornstarch stick to it. I am not a plastic person, but did find the saran wrap very helpful in this case.

As for the knitted coat challenge, still need to figure out costs and see how this woman feels about it. BTW, I have no idea what to charge for doing this type of project. It can take 2 months to do with all the trial and error that will go on. This woman is not a tiny person so the amount of yarn will probably be a few 1000 yards. Has anyone here ever made such a large project? Creating warmth is important and I will not be lining it as I no longer have a sewing machine and haven't done sewing in decades, quite literally. So a bulky or heavy worsted weight yarn will be needed for both warmth and structure. I will be looking up patterns to get some ideas of yarn quantity but any direct experience from you would be great. Also, any ideas about labor costs, too. I cannot see her spending $2000 for me to do this altho I am sure it would be worth that, or even more.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi all, I just wanted to say that I am loving the snowflakes I have seen so far. On Page 12.

Bev, I LOVE your cowl. It is gorgeous and thanks to hubby for that great suggestion.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> As for the knitted coat challenge, still need to figure out costs and see how this woman feels about it. BTW, I have no idea what to charge for doing this type of project. It can take 2 months to do with all the trial and error that will go on. This woman is not a tiny person so the amount of yarn will probably be a few 1000 yards. Has anyone here ever made such a large project? Creating warmth is important and I will not be lining it as I no longer have a sewing machine and haven't done sewing in decades, quite literally. So a bulky or heavy worsted weight yarn will be needed for both warmth and structure. I will be looking up patterns to get some ideas of yarn quantity but any direct experience from you would be great. Also, any ideas about labor costs, too. I cannot see her spending $2000 for me to do this altho I am sure it would be worth that, or even more.


Since you are not lining the coat, you will need to use a yarn with a lot of 'bounce back' in it. Nothing with silk, alpaca, or plant fibers in it. Otherwise, when she wears it, it will keep draping until it reaches the ground. I had a vest that did that - started my day with it at my waist and it was at my knees by quitting time. :roll:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Sue...hope DH does well .Radiation for all those times is pretty gruelling .At least you both have a lovely holiday to look forward to .
Linda ...will be thinking of you tomorrow and hope it is not too traumatic


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Caryn, on the Emma and the pics.  That's a leaf in the second picture stuck to the seed head. That bit of color in the brown seed heads is what caught my attention.

Thanks also, Elizabeth on Emma and the pics. I love the pattern. 

Chris, thanks so for the comment on my cowl. It was exactly the color I was looking for.  And I love the way DH suggested I wear it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Glad to hear you are ok and that it is being busy that has kept you away. Thanks for the love and same back to you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Since you are not lining the coat, you will need to use a yarn with a lot of 'bounce back' in it. Nothing with silk, alpaca, or plant fibers in it. Otherwise, when she wears it, it will keep draping until it reaches the ground. I had a vest that did that - started my day with it at my waist and it was at my knees by quitting time. :roll:


So you are saying not to use wool? What about a wool mixture?
But you make an important point. I can put it on the table that she get someone to line it for her. But if not, will need some serious thinking about what yarn to use.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

How exciting, Tanya, for the new commission. It will be hard determining what you want for your time over and above the cost of the yarn. A delicate balance between what it is actually worth and what she is willing to pay. I think that wool would be good. It doesn't have the stretch that alpaca and bamboo do. Let's see what others say. I may not be an expert in this area.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That doily by Karen is beautiful. I would love to try it sometime, but I have enough going on right now.
> 
> I may give a go at one of the crocheted ones. I think I could mange that.
> 
> Sue


I am about in the same boat!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I finished another Cuerda Seca clue last night, either Clue 3 or 4. This is one where I started a MKAL a couple of weeks late, after I came back in September. Anyway, I know that I am ready to start the final clue. I have cut back on the number of beads called for in the pattern as I just thought that was too many. Now I have to look at this chart and figure where I can put a smattering of beads.

This is going to be a large shawl.

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, your shawl is looking wonderful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I finished another Cuerda Seca clue last night, either Clue 3 or 4. This is one where I started a MKAL a couple of weeks late, after I came back in September. Anyway, I know that I am ready to start the final clue. I have cut back on the number of beads called for in the pattern as I just thought that was too many. Now I have to look at this chart and figure where I can put a smattering of beads.
> 
> This is going to be a large shawl.
> 
> Sue


Pretty and spangly!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I finished another Cuerda Seca clue last night, either Clue 3 or 4. This is one where I started a MKAL a couple of weeks late, after I came back in September. Anyway, I know that I am ready to start the final clue. I have cut back on the number of beads called for in the pattern as I just thought that was too many. Now I have to look at this chart and figure where I can put a smattering of beads.
> 
> This is going to be a large shawl.
> 
> Sue


Large but beautiful.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Sue...hope DH does well .Radiation for all those times is pretty gruelling .At least you both have a lovely holiday to look forward to .
> Linda ...will be thinking of you tomorrow and hope it is not too traumatic


Thank you, Ann. My displacement therapy to day is doing all the dirtiest muckiest jobs I can find. The oven is next. Can't knit at the moment - can't sit long enough.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Hugs, Linda. We'll be thinking and praying for you and your family.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, love your CS shawl. Lovely start.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lots of pretty Emmas 

I am still on round 5 of the day one snowflake but did manage a few stitches last night.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> So you are saying not to use wool? What about a wool mixture?
> But you make an important point. I can put it on the table that she get someone to line it for her. But if not, will need some serious thinking about what yarn to use.


No, I am saying not to use alpaca. Alpaca has very little, if any memory. Sheep's wool would be fine, but you will need to find one with a lot of bounce to it. I would suggest staying away from the 'long' breeds of sheep. A blend would be good as long as it has a lot of elasticity.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I finished another Cuerda Seca clue last night, either Clue 3 or 4. This is one where I started a MKAL a couple of weeks late, after I came back in September. Anyway, I know that I am ready to start the final clue. I have cut back on the number of beads called for in the pattern as I just thought that was too many. Now I have to look at this chart and figure where I can put a smattering of beads.
> 
> This is going to be a large shawl.
> 
> Sue


It looks great, Sue!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Hugs, Linda. We'll be thinking and praying for you and your family.


Hugs from me too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Well, it all came out great in the end- it is a funny phenomena, how we need to work faster when running out of yarn  I did that with the beaded lace scarf.


I did that, too, with that one.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I finished another Cuerda Seca clue last night, either Clue 3 or 4. This is one where I started a MKAL a couple of weeks late, after I came back in September. Anyway, I know that I am ready to start the final clue. I have cut back on the number of beads called for in the pattern as I just thought that was too many. Now I have to look at this chart and figure where I can put a smattering of beads.
> 
> This is going to be a large shawl.
> 
> Sue


It's looking good, Sue.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hugs from me too!


And hugs from me,too, Linda.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Trying to import a photo from the phone.
The Guernsey gusset.
This is seriously blue for the green!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great snowflakes!! Tanya the first one you showed was just like the crochet one we all just finished up  I like it in those colors too.. all the snowflakes are very nice!!
I did my knitted one and crochet one from Sunday yesterday... the knitted one I did took 2.5 hours to make and I am sure it would go even faster now that I know what I am doing  the crochet one took 45mins to make and I am sure that it could be shaved down to 30  a very quick project  I love that.. My problem is with the knitted one it has so many ends to take care of .. how did all of you handle them??? I might think of a way to get around that for the next one.. maybe sc down to the next start of the next tip?? anyway I am having fun with these 

Tanya what a great compliment.. I think if we saw the pattern or one just like it we could help with the fibers and construction.. I am afraid a long coat would need some kind of lining.. even if it's just a vest shell inside.. and would be very heavy if done in the wrong yarn.. as for cost?? first of all I'd have her buy the yarn. Then pay you for your work.. all that should be upfront before anything else.. you could direct her to some online yarn sources so she could see just how much this would come up too... either she has plenty of money for all of it.. or she may be in for quite a shock.. you most definitely won't get a hourly wage.. just a commission but you need it to be fair for you too.. I'd start high with the realization that it would be settled on at a lower price 

Sue that is great news about your husbands treatments!! I pray he is Cancer free!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

It's looking great Julie!! I'm glad you were out and about with your friend.. we need outings like that .. sometimes I work my life around my knitting and other times I fit my knitting in when I can.. it is why I am a slow knitter.. but I'd take being out with friends over sitting on the couch/chair all day.. even though I'd enjoy that too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> It's looking great Julie!! I'm glad you were out and about with your friend.. we need outings like that .. sometimes I work my life around my knitting and other times I fit my knitting in when I can.. it is why I am a slow knitter.. but I'd take being out with friends over sitting on the couch/chair all day.. even though I'd enjoy that too


It is great to get out and about- I just hope the commitment to the Seniors Club does not become onerous!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Your gansey looks great, Julie. 'Only' shoulders, sleeves and neckline to do.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, the gansey is growing a pace :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Your gansey looks great, Julie. 'Only' shoulders, sleeves and neckline to do.


Ditto from me, Julie!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> No, I am saying not to use alpaca. Alpaca has very little, if any memory. Sheep's wool would be fine, but you will need to find one with a lot of bounce to it. I would suggest staying away from the 'long' breeds of sheep. A blend would be good as long as it has a lot of elasticity.


And what are the lo g breeds of sheep? How do you know when buying yarn as often they don't tell you what the sheep breed was.

Interestingly, while spending some time searching patterns on Ravelry, was surprised to see a number of coats in Alpaca and cotton!!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Trying to import a photo from the phone.
> The Guernsey gusset.
> This is seriously blue for the green!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> And what are the lo g breeds of sheep? How do you know when buying yarn as often they don't tell you what the sheep breed was.


No, most times you will not know, but those places that specialize in sheep breed yarns, will let you know if it is a long wool. Stick with brands you know and you should be fine.



> Interestingly, while spending some time searching patterns on Ravelry, was surprised to see a number of coats in Alpaca and cotton!!


They either have linings or else they are in for a rude awakening if those coats are ever worn. :roll:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

*Snowflakes for November 10*

1.) *Knitted Snowflake*
Snowflake Star by Judy Gibson
http://tiajudy.com/SnowStar.htm

Directly to pdf - below pics

Notes: I like this construction - don't have all of those ends to darn in afterwards.

Beading: I beaded the (_slip 2 as if to knit together, k1, p2sso_) stitches & the centre stitch on the points before working it.

2.) *Crocheted Snowflake* Written using English Terms
SNOWFLAKE WITH POINT TIP PICOTS by Anchor
http://www.makeitcoats.com/en-gb/discover/crochet/patterns-designs/christmas-snowflakes

Directly to pdf - below pics - Both Uk & US versions

Notes: 
The one on the left was the one that I did before realizing that it was UK terms. The one on the right is done according to the instructions.
In the last row, there is a ch 17 which serves as a hanger. I omitted that & continued with the repeats as established because I would rather use a hook for a hanger.
Beads:
I didnt bead the first one.
In the flake on the right: in Round 2, I placed a bead in between the two dc (UK-tr) & in Round 4, I placed a bead atop the lone dc (tr - UK) in the small loop & in the middle of the ch4 picot.

3.) *Crocheted Snowflake*
Baby Snowflake #2 by Deborah Atkinson
http://www.snowcatcher.net/2012/05/snowflake-monday_14.html
Deborah Atkinson has a large collection of free snowflakes but many of them are very intricate but quite beautiful. I have a couple more planned for this party.

Directly to pdf - below pics - Both Uk & US versions

Notes: This snowflake was knit according to the directions but I didnt refer to the picture when blocking so the long points dont look the same.

Beading: I didnt bead this one but beads could be added to the ch 10 points as well as to the ch5 loops to either side of it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Your gansey looks great, Julie. 'Only' shoulders, sleeves and neckline to do.


And the yokes!!!!!! They involve quite a bit of lace knitting! Thanks Bev!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, the gansey is growing a pace :thumbup:


Now that I have the gusset, it is a lot easier to see the progress! Thanks, Norma- wishing you a comfortable evening and night, God Bless!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Julie!


Thanks, Pam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks for the thumbs up, Elizabeth!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ... I think I will try the doing the cornstarch method with all of them today. ...


Some feedback on stiffener:
I made the cornstarch mixture thicker - used only 2 cups of water - think that there might have been a little more cornstarch, too. That's usually the way that I follow a recipe - ballpark measures.

However, yesterday, I finally got around to trying the sugar one &, at this point, I think it's the best one. It is much firmer & I found it much easier to manipulate the large flake that was really "loopy". I think that I will show that one tomorrow.
It is a bit sticky to work with but not as bad as I had figured.

I am still waiting for the ones that I did to be fully dry to make a final decisions, though, because it looks like they are no longer as white as they were. That might only be because they are on the cardboard whereas the others were on a white towel.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Just a reminder that was very useful for me--use saran wrap or some other surface that a) does not have to be protected, and b) will not let the cornstarch stick to it.


I think that I should have done that with my sugar ones.
:-(
Sure hope they release okay. The cornstarch isn't as sticky.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...As for the knitted coat challenge, still need to figure out costs and see how this woman feels about it....


Although it sounds like a great challenge for you - you love challenges  - I am thinking that she doesn't realize what this will entail. As you said, the yarn alone will be pretty expensive.

Interesting to see how this will develop for you. I hope it pans out in your favour, for sure!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Although it sounds like a great challenge for you - you love challenges  - I am thinking that she doesn't realize what this will entail. As you said, the yarn alone will be pretty expensive.
> 
> Interesting to see how this will develop for you. I hope it pans out in your favour, for sure!


But do you recall the 'coat' I posted some time back knitted by Forrestsmum1? Might that not be a thought as a starting point. And Tanya is well versed in mitre construction.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I finished another Cuerda Seca clue last night...Now I have to look at this chart and figure where I can put a smattering of beads.
> This is going to be a large shawl.


Looking great, Sue!
I agree - too many beads - especially near the end. It really slows the knitting down - although I fond the actual knitting to be fairly easy. Do you want me to take a close up of that section so you can judge where to cut some out? I remember making a suggestion in a PM a while back but can't remember what I said.

Mine was only 30"x64" in the end.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...My displacement therapy to day is doing all the dirtiest muckiest jobs I can find...


Helps to keep your mind engaged & works out some frustration, too.
My thoughts are with you, Linda.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Trying to import a photo from the phone.
> The Guernsey gusset.
> This is seriously blue for the green!


Zipping along, Julie! 
Once you get into the yoke, it will fly by.
:thumbup: 
Yes - this is definitely blue n my screen - but I know better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Helps to keep your mind engaged & works out some frustration, too.
> My thoughts are with you, Linda.


I hope we are all in spirit, behind Linda as she approaches Wednesday. Still only early evening Tuesday in Britain.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...My problem is with the knitted one it has so many ends to take care of ... I might think of a way to get around that for the next one...


Please share that if you come up with a solution!!
Today's knit flake doesn't have all of those ends.

Very true - they get *much* faster once you have one under your belt.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Zipping along, Julie!
> Once you get into the yoke, it will fly by.
> :thumbup:
> Yes - this is definitely blue n my screen - but I know better.


Got some vital maths to do first, Jane- I may well end up drafting it out. Certainly the interest level will improve- at the moment it is just getting from false seam to false seam! But thanks Jane!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> How exciting, Tanya, for the new commission. It will be hard determining what you want for your time over and above the cost of the yarn. A delicate balance between what it is actually worth and what she is willing to pay. I think that wool would be good. It doesn't have the stretch that alpaca and bamboo do. Let's see what others say. I may not be an expert in this area.


Yes, it is exciting. Spoke with the woman this a.m. about other stuff we are working on together. She said after walking all around the fair that no one had anything of the caliber of my work. She has also shared with the other woman who came to the fair from this group who also spoke very highly of the work. So these accolades will definitely spread my reputation as a craft person.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers for Linda and family for tomorrow.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Hmmm - beads are not very evident on the knitted snowflake.
Hopefully they show up better in this shot.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Hmmm - beads are not very evident on the knitted snowflake.
> Hopefully they show up better in this shot.


I can see them! I think it looks good, Jane!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

The snowflake is very pretty and I can see the beads. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can see them! I think it looks good, Jane!


Thanks, Julie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> The snowflake is very pretty and I can see the beads. :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma 
The beads on the crocheted one aren't very evident, either. It seems that I will have to take the shots individually if I want the beads to show.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Great snowflakes!! Tanya the first one you showed was just like the crochet one we all just finished up  I like it in those colors too.. all the snowflakes are very nice!!
> I did my knitted one and crochet one from Sunday yesterday... the knitted one I did took 2.5 hours to make and I am sure it would go even faster now that I know what I am doing  the crochet one took 45mins to make and I am sure that it could be shaved down to 30  a very quick project  I love that.. My problem is with the knitted one it has so many ends to take care of .. how did all of you handle them??? I might think of a way to get around that for the next one.. maybe sc down to the next start of the next tip?? anyway I am having fun with these
> 
> Tanya what a great compliment.. I think if we saw the pattern or one just like it we could help with the fibers and construction.. I am afraid a long coat would need some kind of lining.. even if it's just a vest shell inside.. and would be very heavy if done in the wrong yarn.. as for cost?? first of all I'd have her buy the yarn. Then pay you for your work.. all that should be upfront before anything else.. you could direct her to some online yarn sources so she could see just how much this would come up too... either she has plenty of money for all of it.. or she may be in for quite a shock.. you most definitely won't get a hourly wage.. just a commission but you need it to be fair for you too.. I'd start high with the realization that it would be settled on at a lower price
> ...


Well what a surprise--my snowflakes are actually part of our group project this week. How nice to be timely with everyone for a change.

I will try to scan the magazine pic of the coat later on. Have been avoiding going out today but have a little estimate to do for my neighbor and it is in that same town with the alpaca supplier that I struggled to avoid 2 weeks ago. The challenges of life loom incessantly!!!!!

I spent about 30" on Ravelry checking out yardage and fiber content for large coat patterns. My guestimate of 2000+ yds appears correct and that is using worsted/aran/bulky wts. Some patterns used 2500 and this of course depends on the size you are making.

As for costs, that is why I am still enjoying the compliment for my work and holding reserve for the contract once we begin to talk money.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope we are all in spirit, behind Linda as she approaches Wednesday. Still only early evening Tuesday in Britain.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Quilted Lattice Cowl by Debbie Seton
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/quilted-lattice-cowl

DARCY by Amy Christoffers
http://www.berroco.com/patterns/darcy

I wondered if this might work out in a smaller version as a prayer shawl.
Crochet Textured Throw By: Patricia Rifanburg
http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/2013/04/24/free-crochet-textured-throw-pattern-from-redheart-com-219/

For our Star Wars fans
The Force Awakens Hat by Hannah L
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-force-awakens-hat


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Julie ...your gansey knitting is great .Annoying how colours change on the computer .
Forgot to say how pretty your pics were Bev .
Tanya ..some good compliments about your work and hope the coat deal comes off .
Here are the stars I have made .Urgently trying to finish some knitting so may fall off ...sorry Jane .If I get done I shall do some more .


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ooohh - I just got my prize from Rosegil for Dancing Bees - gorgeous yarn! I'll take a pic to show you later ... & confess about my Posh purchase on Sunday.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Here are the stars I have made ...


Oh, you have been busy! They look great.
So we now have 4 people in the running for the prize.
Ronie, I need to see your pic! That will make 5.
Melanie? Didn't you say that you were working on one, too?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Julie ...your gansey knitting is great .Annoying how colours change on the computer .
> Forgot to say how pretty your pics were Bev .
> Tanya ..some good compliments about your work and hope the coat deal comes off .
> Here are the stars I have made .Urgently trying to finish some knitting so may fall off ...sorry Jane .If I get done I shall do some more .


Thanks Ann!
It was obvious in this case what would be the result- I took the photo with the phone, not my camera!, but I am getting the camera to interface with the computer, directly, which should be good!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> *Snowflakes for November 10*


Pretty, pretty! I saved them for this weekend because someone seems to think I need to finish a cowl. :roll:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Ooohh - I just got my prize from Rosegil for Dancing Bees - gorgeous yarn! I'll take a pic to show you later ... & confess about my Posh purchase on Sunday.


That's great, Jane! Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, you have been busy! They look great.
> So we now have 4 people in the running for the prize.
> Ronie, I need to see your pic! That will make 5.
> Melanie? Didn't you say that you were working on one, too?


I have one point done on an Emma. I will be gone this evening though, so it probably will not be done by tomorrow.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I spent about 30" on Ravelry checking out yardage and fiber content for large coat patterns. My guestimate of 2000+ yds appears correct and that is using worsted/aran/bulky wts. Some patterns used 2500 and this of course depends on the size you are making.


Yardage also will depend on the fabric you knit: garter stitch based fabrics and fabrics with cables will eat us the yardage. Just food for thought.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Linda, I missed the post about whatever is happening for you on Wednesday, but you will be in my prayers.

Congratulations, Tanya, on the wonderful compliments and the upcoming challenge. How fun for you!!! 

Your seed photos are gorgeous, Bev!

Congratulations to your DH on completion of his chemo treatments, Sue! I, too, am glad you have your wonderful trip to look forward to. You will have such fun!

Julie, as blue as it looks on my screen also, you are coming right along on your Gansey!!!

All of the snowflakes are looking so nice!!! What a fun and rewarding challenge for us, Jane. Thank you!

Sorry if I missed anyone! There were another 10+ pages to catch up on again!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> I have one point done on an Emma. I will be gone this evening though, so it probably will not be done by tomorrow.


I have my Emma finished. Will get a photo posted this afternoon.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> Here are the stars I have made .Urgently trying to finish some knitting so may fall off ...sorry Jane .If I get done I shall do some more .


These are great, Ann!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I just have to share with you all that the designer for the Vanessa Ives shawlette asked to post my photo to the pattern page for it (and Sue's is posted there as well), and Elizabeth also has asked to post my Glacier (Let It Snow) scarf photo to the pattern page for that one. It's so exciting for me!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I just have to share with you all that the designer for the Vanessa Ives shawlette asked to post my photo to the pattern page for it (and Sue's is posted there as well), and Elizabeth also has asked to post my Glacier (Let It Snow) scarf photo to the pattern page for that one. It's so exciting for me!


Congratulations, Pam!!! Your work is beautiful and the honor well deserved.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Hmmm - beads are not very evident on the knitted snowflake.
> Hopefully they show up better in this shot.


Isn't that pretty Jane. I love the way the bind off stands out as frame on the snowflake.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I just have to share with you all that the designer for the Vanessa Ives shawlette asked to post my photo to the pattern page for it (and Sue's is posted there as well), and Elizabeth also has asked to post my Glacier (Let It Snow) scarf photo to the pattern page for that one. It's so exciting for me!


Yes, indeed Pam. Congrats on such good work being noticed and appreciated publicly.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Yardage also will depend on the fabric you knit: garter stitch based fabrics and fabrics with cables will eat us the yardage. Just food for thought.


I will post the pic of the coat as soon as I can get it together with my scanner. It is a plain SS fabric, very simple lines to the whole coat--the drama is that she wants it all black. Thank goodness it will be a heavier wt yarn being used.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Yes, indeed Pam. Congrats on such good work being noticed and appreciated publicly.


Thank you, Toni and Tanya!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Here's a photo of my completed Emma.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> They either have linings or else they are in for a rude awakening if those coats are ever worn. :roll:


From what I could see these patterns were unlined so there will be a rude awakening me thinks.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> I have one point done on an Emma. I will be gone this evening though, so it probably will not be done by tomorrow.


Getting the first one figured out takes longer - the rest will be quicker.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I just have to share with you all that the designer for the Vanessa Ives shawlette asked to post my photo to the pattern page for it (and Sue's is posted there as well), and Elizabeth also has asked to post my Glacier (Let It Snow) scarf photo to the pattern page for that one. It's so exciting for me!


Congrats! 

:thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Isn't that pretty Jane. I love the way the bind off stands out as frame on the snowflake.


Thanks, Tanya


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Although it sounds like a great challenge for you - you love challenges  - I am thinking that she doesn't realize what this will entail. As you said, the yarn alone will be pretty expensive.
> 
> Interesting to see how this will develop for you. I hope it pans out in your favour, for sure!


Yes, another Tanya challenge. If the finances actually work for us both, it won't be until January that I even begin working it. I gave my self the rest of the year to do a few gift type things which I rarely seem to do. Have a list of about 4 or 5 items I would like to make for some select people. But will keep everyone informed of whatever progress develops. It is exciting to think about such a large scale project.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's a photo of my completed Emma.


Very nice, Pam!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Congrats!
> 
> :thumbup:


Thank you, Jane!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Very nice, Pam!


Thank you. I plan to do a crochet one at some time today.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Julie ...your gansey knitting is great .Annoying how colours change on the computer .
> Forgot to say how pretty your pics were Bev .
> Tanya ..some good compliments about your work and hope the coat deal comes off .
> Here are the stars I have made .Urgently trying to finish some knitting so may fall off ...sorry Jane .If I get done I shall do some more .


Ann-- How nice these stars/flakes came out. They look really good. Will you be hanging them? Where?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Julie ...your gansey knitting is great .Annoying how colours change on the computer .
> Forgot to say how pretty your pics were Bev .
> Tanya ..some good compliments about your work and hope the coat deal comes off .
> Here are the stars I have made .Urgently trying to finish some knitting so may fall off ...sorry Jane .If I get done I shall do some more .


They all look great, Ann!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--thanks for sending the grey gloom up here. It is not even 4:30 pm and I have the lights turned on &#128516;


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ann, you have been busy. They look good.

Jane, no Emma yet for me but I will take a look at the pattern tonight to see if I can get one done. DH is home so there is that distracting factor. 

Pam, congrats on the selection for Vanessa Ives. It's a pretty pattern.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Congratulations. Isn't it a nice feeling when they ask to post your photo?

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> I just have to share with you all that the designer for the Vanessa Ives shawlette asked to post my photo to the pattern page for it (and Sue's is posted there as well), and Elizabeth also has asked to post my Glacier (Let It Snow) scarf photo to the pattern page for that one. It's so exciting for me!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Congratulations. Isn't it a nice feeling when they ask to post your photo?
> 
> Sue


And to you, too! And, yes, it is!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Ann, you have been busy. They look good.
> 
> Jane, no Emma yet for me but I will take a look at the pattern tonight to see if I can get one done. DH is home so there is that distracting factor.
> 
> Pam, congrats on the selection for Vanessa Ives. It's a pretty pattern.


Thanks, Melanie!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Jane, no Emma yet for me


Oh - I thought that I read that you were at row 5 or something - probably referring to something else.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, those are brilliant!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue, the Cuerda Seca Shawl is looking great and I like the placement of the beads as you have done them so far.

Linda, you and your family are in my thoughts as well. Sending prayers and hugs your way and hope that you all find some comfort in happy memories.

Julie, nice progress on getting to the Gansey gusset. Must feel good to be getting to the next section soon. 

Oh boy Jane! lots of pretty new snowflakes. I did finish the larger version of the day 1 crochet. Never did get to the stiffening, but I will wait for you to let me know which you ended up liking best.
I do see the beads on your example and it looks so pretty. I don't have any beads at the moment, so mine will have to be plain for now.

Your snowflakes came out wonderful Ann. They look so festive all together like that.

Congrats on your win Jane. And of course we want to see the new Posh yarn as well.

Congratulations to you too Pam. A well deserved honor. And very well done Emma snowflake too.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Here is my Grandma Jennie Snowflake part 2. So glad I had the sc2 tog info!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's a photo of my completed Emma.


Another beautiful Emma! Well done, Pam!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Here is my Grandma Jennie Snowflake part 2. So glad I had the sc2 tog info!


Just lovely, Caryn!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Here is my Grandma Jennie Snowflake part 2. So glad I had the sc2 tog info!


Really pretty!
This one looks like her finished piece. I pulled the points out on mine. I really like this rounded version but I never referred back to the picture when I went to block it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, I downloaded the Snowflake star.  Might have to start that tonight. They are quite addicting. 

Thanks, Ann. Your snowflakes look wonderful. You have been busy. 

Yay, Jane, for prizes that are yarn. Looking forward to seeing yours. 

Thanks, Toni, for comments on my pics. 

Congrats, Pam, for getting your finished work on pattern pages.  And your Emma looks great!

Caryn, love your Jenny 2.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--another excellent little piece. 

Has anyone thought of painting or dying these little white stars?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Congratulations to you too Pam. A well deserved honor. And very well done Emma snowflake too.


Thank you, Caryn!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Here is my Grandma Jennie Snowflake part 2. So glad I had the sc2 tog info!


That looks great, Caryn! I'm working on that one now.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Another beautiful Emma! Well done, Pam!


Thank you, Elizabeth!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Congrats, Pam, for getting your finished work on pattern pages.  And your Emma looks great!


Thank you, Bev!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Also from me too, Linda.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> And hugs from me,too, Linda.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks every one. I am enjoying getting back into doing a bit of crochet again. 
Jane, I haven't blocked any of them yet. I do like the rounded look on this one too. 
Tanya, I have not thought about dyeing or painting these, but that would probably be fun.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sue, love your CS shawl. Lovely start.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma
Sue


Normaedern said:


> Sue, your shawl is looking wonderful.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Julie

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Pretty and spangly!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you, Linda.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Large but beautiful.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sue, love your CS shawl. Lovely start.


----------



## Zibbiedawn (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to the group and this is my first time posting here. I saw the notice for the snowflake event and thought it looked like fun! I love to knit lace shawls and tatting is on my bucket list, although I bought a tatting class on Craftsy and didn't make it through the first step--but I won't stop trying! Lol I'm fairly new to crochet but God bless YouTube! Here is my first Emma, in blue, with I hope a lot more to come!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome Zibbiedawn. Hope you will join our little group.Your Emma looks really good in the blue. I think we have quite a few more snowflake patterns to come. I hope you will join us in doing even more.

Sue


Zibbiedawn said:


> Hi, I'm new to the group and this is my first time posting here. I saw the notice for the snowflake event and thought it looked like fun! I love to knit lace shawls and tatting is on my bucket list, although I bought a tatting class on Craftsy and didn't make it through the first step--but I won't stop trying! Lol I'm fairly new to crochet but God bless YouTube! Here is my first Emma, in blue, with I hope a lot more to come!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Quilted Lattice Cowl by Debbie Seton
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/quilted-lattice-cowl
> 
> DARCY by Amy Christoffers
> ...


It would work as a lap robe for a guy or someone in a wheelchair.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. I have decided on placement for the first half of the final clue, but still have to decide for the second half.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Looking great, Sue!
> I agree - too many beads - especially near the end. It really slows the knitting down - although I fond the actual knitting to be fairly easy. Do you want me to take a close up of that section so you can judge where to cut some out? I remember making a suggestion in a PM a while back but can't remember what I said.
> 
> Mine was only 30"x64" in the end.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, you have been busy! They look great.
> So we now have 4 people in the running for the prize.
> Ronie, I need to see your pic! That will make 5.
> Melanie? Didn't you say that you were working on one, too?


Mine is almost finished. Finish the last point, weave in ends and block. Did you say it had to be finished tomorrow? I need to find a way to download your pdf files so I can print them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Zibbiedawn said:


> Hi, I'm new to the group and this is my first time posting here. I saw the notice for the snowflake event and thought it looked like fun! I love to knit lace shawls and tatting is on my bucket list, although I bought a tatting class on Craftsy and didn't make it through the first step--but I won't stop trying! Lol I'm fairly new to crochet but God bless YouTube! Here is my first Emma, in blue, with I hope a lot more to come!


How nice to have you join us Zibbiedawn. Your Emma is beautiful.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> I just have to share with you all that the designer for the Vanessa Ives shawlette asked to post my photo to the pattern page for it (and Sue's is posted there as well), and Elizabeth also has asked to post my Glacier (Let It Snow) scarf photo to the pattern page for that one. It's so exciting for me!


Great work and congratulations.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Linda, I missed the post about whatever is happening for you on Wednesday, but you will be in my prayers.
> 
> Congratulations, Tanya, on the wonderful compliments and the upcoming challenge. How fun for you!!!
> 
> ...


Toni, it is Linda's younger brother's funeral.
I got another round accomplished while I was out at Seniors this morning- so that was good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sue, the Cuerda Seca Shawl is looking great and I like the placement of the beads as you have done them so far.
> 
> Linda, you and your family are in my thoughts as well. Sending prayers and hugs your way and hope that you all find some comfort in happy memories.
> 
> ...


It really does feel good to be getting so close!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Welcome Zibbiedawn. Hope you will join our little group.Your Emma looks really good in the blue. I think we have quite a few more snowflake patterns to come. I hope you will join us in doing even more.
> 
> Sue


Welcome from me too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Welcome from me too!


And from me, too, Zibbiedawn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Zibbiedawn said:


> Hi, I'm new to the group and this is my first time posting here.


Welcome aboard, Zibbiedawn 


> I love to knit lace shawls and tatting is on my bucket list


Sounds like you will fit in perfectly! 


> Here is my first Emma, in blue, with I hope a lot more to come!


Looks great - no evidence that you're a beginner - interesting colour!
Actually this is Grandma Jennie's Snowflake.
Emma was the knitted one offered on the first day. It is available for free during the 2 weeks of this Lace Party so if you haven't downloaded it yet, don't forget to do so.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...Did you say it had to be finished tomorrow?...


To be eligible for the code for the ebooks - yes.


> I need to find a way to download your pdf files so I can print them.


Do you want me to email them to you?


----------



## Zibbiedawn (Jul 15, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Looks great - no evidence that you're a beginner - interesting colour!
> Actually this is Grandma Jennie's Snowflake.
> Emma was the knitted one offered on the first day. It is available for free during the 2 weeks of this Lace Party so if you haven't downloaded it yet, don't forget to do so.


Oh shoot, I should have known that! I was going to do Emma but couldn't find the right size needles.


----------



## Zibbiedawn (Jul 15, 2014)

Thank you all who have welcomed me! This seems like a very friendly and supportive group.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Zibbiedawn said:


> Thank you all who have welcomed me! This seems like a very friendly and supportive group.


We've had our moments, but mostly people are very supportive and friendly.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am really trying to get this crochet thing. I think I am learning a teeny bit with each one I try, but there comes a point where I have to admit I am lost.

I have had two attempts at the Snowflake with point Tip Picots.

On the one on the left, I started consciously just to do my own thing, whilst on the one on the right somewhere along the line it seemed to take on a hear shape. Snowflakes for Valentine's Day perhaps.

Anyway, I am going to keep at it.. Hopefully once I get it, I will really get it.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Zibbiedawn said:


> Oh shoot, I should have known that! I was going to do Emma but couldn't find the right size needles.


No problem - I just didn't want you to miss out on the chance to get Emma for free.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome, Zibbiedawn. Glad you stopped by. Love your snowflake. 

I'm almost done with my Snowflake Star. Not going to push it tonight. I'm getting better at the center start. And have learned by frogging, to count each row.  Now why did I have to learn that all over again?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I have had two attempts at the Snowflake with point Tip Picots...


Well - you are right - the one on the right looks like a good one for Valentines's Day. ;-)
From what I can pick out in the one on the left, you went astray on row 2. I think I know why.
You chain 3 - which will take the place of a dc. Then you work a dc in the next sc. You chain 3 then work a dc into the next sc & another dc into the next dc. You chain 3 again & work a dc then another dc, etc. So you will have 6 pairs of dc with 3 chains between each pair.
Does this help?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann and Pam your snowflakes are very nice! I copied off one from today and I plan on starting it tonight


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Ann and Pam your snowflakes are very nice! I copied off one from today and I plan on starting it tonight


Thanks, Ronie!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Congrats Jane on your win.. I would love to see your new yarn.. even the ones from Sunday .. I should take a picture of my yarn from Monday.. it is on sale for $2.50 and I got it for .99   happy dance! I doubt there will be any left when I go back.. 

Congrats Pam and Sue for getting such nice recognition for your beautiful shawls.. it must feel great 

Welcome Zibbiedawn.. I love your snowflake... I get the names turned around too.. so no worries there..LOL we are a fun group.. I do hope you join us in making more snowflakes  and we do love pictures!! 

Sue I love that you keep after it.. I think they look like lovely little lace bits! I do see the heart! it could be put on a card and given to someone special


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Ronie!


 :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Congrats Jane on your win... I would love to see your new yarn.. even the ones from Sunday ...


Thanks - I'll probably post them tomorrow because I have been fine tuning my post for tomorrow & I have been in front of the computer for too long.


> I should take a picture of my yarn from Monday.. it is on sale for $2.50 and I got it for .99   happy dance! I doubt there will be any left when I go back..


Yes - Show & tell!!
For 99¢, I would probably have bought everything that appealed to me.


> Welcome Zibbiedawn.. I love your snowflake... I get the names turned around too...


There's so much going on sometimes that not only do we get the project names confused, we get one another confused.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Do you want me to email them to you?


Yes, please. Adobe isn't letting me save them. No save option that I have found. The others I have tried want to save to a cloud. Still looking.

ETA: if I click internet instead of Adobe they download. All is good.
Thanks.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

triciad19 said:



> Yes, please. Adobe isn't letting me save them. No save option that I have found. The others I have tried want to save to a cloud. Still looking.
> 
> ETA: if I click internet instead of Adobe they download. All is good.
> Thanks.


You may want to switch to FoxIt Reader...I have no problems with PDF downloads. I haven't switched from Version 6 for quite a while. Unless you have a MAC OS...I understand that tamarque has had trouble.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, I am shocked that you can't put your hand on them right away!!
> Actually, I have been thinking of getting myself a good set of hooks. Over the years, I have collected odds & ends of sizes of different brands according to projects that I am working on. Some of them are *r e a l l y* old.
> Nowadays, they have nice ergonomic ones. Anyone have a suggestion as to what I should put on my Christmas list?


Just cruising the swap section and I spotted your comment about getting a nice set of steel crochet hooks. I bought my Boye interchangeable hook set at Michaels using a 50% off coupon. This time of year they give them at the register when you check out. 
I've had my set for a few years and I love it. The shaft has a nice scooped area that fits my hand nicely. And I like being able to change out the hook tips to see which works better with my thread.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks to all who commented on my flakes ,which I incorrectly called stars.
Well done those who had their projects chosen for Ravelry ...brilliant achievement .
I have only crocheted seriously for a short time and ,IMHO ,Sue ,working with a fine thread and small hook would make things a lot harder .I appreciate you need to know how the stitches work but upsizing makes it all easier to see.
Hello Zibbiedawn . I joined this group a short time ago and (shhhh don't let them hear ) they are very encouraging and helpful ...a great place to be .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Ooohh - I just got my prize from Rosegil for Dancing Bees - gorgeous yarn! I'll take a pic to show you later ... & confess about my Posh purchase on Sunday.


That is great! Looking forward to seeing your Posh :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> I just have to share with you all that the designer for the Vanessa Ives shawlette asked to post my photo to the pattern page for it (and Sue's is posted there as well), and Elizabeth also has asked to post my Glacier (Let It Snow) scarf photo to the pattern page for that one. It's so exciting for me!


Congratulations. 
Edit your Emma is so pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Here is my Grandma Jennie Snowflake part 2. So glad I had the sc2 tog info!


Very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Zibbiedawn said:


> Hi, I'm new to the group and this is my first time posting here. I saw the notice for the snowflake event and thought it looked like fun! I love to knit lace shawls and tatting is on my bucket list, although I bought a tatting class on Craftsy and didn't make it through the first step--but I won't stop trying! Lol I'm fairly new to crochet but God bless YouTube! Here is my first Emma, in blue, with I hope a lot more to come!


You are so welcome and I thought your snowflake was so pretty.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> ... Boye interchangeable hook set...
> I've had my set for a few years and I love it. ..


Thank you very much for that advice, Deborah


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> You may want to switch to FoxIt Reader...I have no problems with PDF downloads. I haven't switched from Version 6 for quite a while. Unless you have a MAC OS...I understand that tamarque has had trouble.


Yes, Adobe stopped working on me, reloaded it a couple of times and had nothing but aggravation. Foxit wouldn't work on my computer either. Did a search for PDF readers and found one for the Mac which opens with what is called Preview and that has been working for several months now. It has a different name for the program but I cannot find it now. Karen may know it as I sent her the name and she is much more savvy with computer stuff. Still have about 50 files downloaded that have to be opened and filed due to the Adobe mess.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Just cruising the swap section and I spotted your comment about getting a nice set of steel crochet hooks. I bought my Boye interchangeable hook set at Michaels using a 50% off coupon. This time of year they give them at the register when you check out.
> I've had my set for a few years and I love it. The shaft has a nice scooped area that fits my hand nicely. And I like being able to change out the hook tips to see which works better with my thread.


Hi Deborah. Nice to see you here. Thanks for your feedback on the Boye Interchangeable hooks. What I found that I like even better is a Boye hook with a cushioned shaft. It has that same type of scoop, or flat section for the fingers as your metal ones. Wish I could find a more of these in different sizes. Mine is a size B or 2.25 mm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Just cruising the swap section and I spotted your comment about getting a nice set of steel crochet hooks. I bought my Boye interchangeable hook set at Michaels using a 50% off coupon. This time of year they give them at the register when you check out.
> I've had my set for a few years and I love it. The shaft has a nice scooped area that fits my hand nicely. And I like being able to change out the hook tips to see which works better with my thread.


Welcome, Deborah!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb said:


> Hello Zibbiedawn . I joined this group a short time ago and (shhhh don't let them hear ) they are very encouraging and helpful ...a great place to be .


 :thumbup: :thumbup: And we love having you, Ann. 

Glad to see you here, Deborah. Thanks for the input on crochet hooks. I had never seen an interchangeable set.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Zibbiedawn said:


> Hi, I'm new to the group and this is my first time posting here. I saw the notice for the snowflake event and thought it looked like fun! I love to knit lace shawls and tatting is on my bucket list, although I bought a tatting class on Craftsy and didn't make it through the first step--but I won't stop trying! Lol I'm fairly new to crochet but God bless YouTube! Here is my first Emma, in blue, with I hope a lot more to come!


Welcome Zibbiedawn. Sounds like you are a perfect match for this group. We are a friendly and chatty bunch! Love your snowflake in blue :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I am really trying to get this crochet thing. I think I am learning a teeny bit with each one I try, but there comes a point where I have to admit I am lost.
> 
> I have had two attempts at the Snowflake with point Tip Picots.
> 
> ...


Good for you Sue for keeping at it. It is good you are able to do your own design  The one on the right really did come out heart shaped - which will look pretty on the Xmas tree too!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Congrats Jane on your win.. I would love to see your new yarn.. even the ones from Sunday .. I should take a picture of my yarn from Monday.. it is on sale for $2.50 and I got it for .99   happy dance! I doubt there will be any left when I go back.


Would love to see your new yarn- what a great bargain!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Just cruising the swap section and I spotted your comment about getting a nice set of steel crochet hooks. I bought my Boye interchangeable hook set at Michaels using a 50% off coupon. This time of year they give them at the register when you check out.
> I've had my set for a few years and I love it. The shaft has a nice scooped area that fits my hand nicely. And I like being able to change out the hook tips to see which works better with my thread.


Thanks for this information Deborah. That looks like a really nice set!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Very pretty :thumbup:


Thank you Norma. Didn't get a chance to work on a new one yesterday. Hope to get one done today!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay, sitting here thinking about my crochet hooks which were bought individually over the years. Below are 3 links for hooks and articles on hook construction/style. This may help people make decisions on what to purchase
There are many more links you can search out. I did not find a set of the Boye ergonomic hooks. But did find some ergonomic steel ones; not the interchangeable ones, tho. However, I should add, I did not look for them.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00YW6GG06?*Version*=1&*entries*=0

http://undergroundcrafter.com/blog/2013/03/03/crochet-hook-review-and-giveaway-the-crochet-dude-ergonomic-hooks-by-boye/

http://www.lacis.com/catalog/data/AB_Crochet.html


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is lovely and sunny here today, although quite cool and windy. More leaves are falling, to my DH's dismay, as he had just finished vacuuming up loads of them. He reseeded recently so doesn't want the leaves covering the new grass. With the falling leaves, the berries on our holly tree are turning red. I am wondering what that bodes for the winter. At least there will be plenty of food for the birds.

Sue


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Oh - I thought that I read that you were at row 5 or something - probably referring to something else.


Row 5 of a different snowflake. I finished that row finally this morning, off to row 6 after work.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome Zibbiedawn! Nice snowflake


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the links, Tanya. I really have to take a look around and see what crochet hooks I actually have. Over the years I seem to have collected them, but not got them organized. I thought I had one of those ergonomic ones, but no idea where it is. I definitely need to get organized, but don't really have the time right now. I am thinking of trying to work at my crocheting skills, and it seems a good time now with the LP focus on the little snowflakes.

Sue

Sue


tamarque said:


> Okay, sitting here thinking about my crochet hooks which were bought individually over the years. Below are 3 links for hooks and articles on hook construction/style. This may help people make decisions on what to purchase
> There are many more links you can search out. I did not find a set of the Boye ergonomic hooks. But did find some ergonomic steel ones; not the interchangeable ones, tho. However, I should add, I did not look for them.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00YW6GG06?*Version*=1&*entries*=0
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Congrats Pam and Sue for getting such nice recognition for your beautiful shawls.. it must feel great


Thank you, Ronie! :


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Congratulations.
> Edit your Emma is so pretty :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: And we love having you, Ann.
> 
> Glad to see you here, Deborah. Thanks for the input on crochet hooks. I had never seen an interchangeable set.


And from me, too, Ann and Deborah.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you Jane for a great start. Hi to everyone, I'm so sorry I'm so late in joining in. I also am only up to page 5 in Norma's LP, so I'm going to try to catch up over the next few days. My darling MIL is now in a high care nursing home and we have been quite busy with all of that. I also spent a few wonderful days with my daughter Carmen and the beautiful Jackson. Carmen's friend Zoe and my sister Tracey and her hubby Fred were also there for a couple of days. A great time was had by all. I definitely needed a Jackson fix!!!! &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

A very short video of lil man. &#128158;


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

The Cuerda Seca is an interesting pattern Sue. Nice job so far.

Nice to see the progress on your Gansey Julie, blue or green 

Nice snowflake Caryn. I am working on that one too.

Surprised you are having issues Sue as your knitting is exemplary. But no two snowflakes are alike so all is good  If you figure out how you made a heart shape you could publish it as a new design for us.

I finished row 97 of Vanessa last night. Only 11 rows, the bind off, and the crochet edge to go.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> What I wore to church this morning.


Looks gorgeous on you Bev and I love the pin. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Welcome, Deborah!


And from me too!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Finally had a chance to get a couple of photos of my Let It Snow (aka Glacier) scarf.


It's beautiful Pam. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Your photos look so inviting, Sue. I could happily come and stroll around. It is raining again.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Finished my 2015 beaded scarf. Loved the pace of doing one pattern a month :thumbup: Looking forward to 2016.


It's beautiful Caryn. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am glad to see you here, Ros. Jackson looks in good spirits. A nice fix of him. Thank you.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> One hour and 30 minutes, but I did it! My crocheting is so slow that it is painful to watch. LOL! I decided on peach for this one.


It's beautiful Elizabeth. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I am glad to see you here, Ros. Jackson looks in good spirits. A nice fix of him. Thank you.


Thank you Norma, I'm so sorry I'm so far behind on your LP. I will try and catch up over the next few days. Thank you for hosting. 💞 Ros


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Don't worry about catching up,Ros. Just enjoy yourself. :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> It's beautiful Elizabeth. 💞


Thanks, Ros! And thanks for the Jackson pics to brighten my day!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Jane --such an excellent start for this project. Will open the patterns in the morning. Still unpacking the truck and hoping the camera shows up.


Tanya, I still haven't caught up, but I hope you find your camera. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Don't worry about catching up,Ros. Just enjoy yourself. :thumbup:


Thank you Norma, I'm still going to try and catch up, I love to know what's going on!!!! 💞💐💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> Thanks, Ros! And thanks for the Jackson pics to brighten my day!


Thanks Elizabeth, you're welcome, he certainly brightens up my day as well. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Bev, your cowl looks lovely and perfect for fall.
> Wow Elizabeth. First snowflake done and I haven't even printed any off yet.
> 
> I do have a few headbands and a stocking cap the were done this week for the children. I have another week so need to keep at it between meetings appointments and chores. Just trying to figure out why one side seems longer than the other. Must be in the co/bo as they are either k, p or k2, p2 ribbing. Hope to try some different patterns next year.


They are gorgeous Tricia.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Emma snowflake. It took me most of the afternoon, probably because I added beads. I did find it hard on my eyes with the small needles. I have to get back to my WIPs, but I think I would like to have a go at one of the crocheted ones.
> 
> Sue


It's beautiful Sue. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Just cruising the swap section and I spotted your comment about getting a nice set of steel crochet hooks. I bought my Boye interchangeable hook set at Michaels using a 50% off coupon. This time of year they give them at the register when you check out.
> I've had my set for a few years and I love it. The shaft has a nice scooped area that fits my hand nicely. And I like being able to change out the hook tips to see which works better with my thread.


That is so great to know!!! and they look so nice too  Thanks for letting us know this  and welcome to our little corner of KP we are fondly called LP (L is for Lace but we knit just about anything )


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I have to admit defeat with Grandma Jennie's Snowflake Part 2. I am no crocheter. I was sort of doing alright untill Round 6, where I really could not understand the directions, and was doing my own thing.
> 
> So here is my unique interpretation of this pattern
> 
> Sue


I love both of them Sue. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> A very short video of lil man. 💞


What fun! I love the chooks too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> The Cuerda Seca is an interesting pattern Sue. Nice job so far.
> 
> Nice to see the progress on your Gansey Julie, blue or green
> 
> ...


One more round Melanie, and I am onto Chart B. Yippee!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Great news. Just found the camera. Had looked in the truck at least 6 times and couldn't see it. Picked up an envelope on the front seat and suddenly saw it kind of tucked into the back of the seat. Must have picked it up, which I recall doing, and then dropped it back on the seat, which I don't recall at all. The black back was up. Another lesson about needing to be patient and take your time when doing things to avoid problems. Mia culpa!


I'm very happy that you found your camera Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Here are a few pics of the craft table from Saturday. Because of the fiasco with the camera have no pics from the Sunday remodel.


Looks great Tanya. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros I wouldn't worry about commenting on all the posts.... and thanks for the 'Jackson fix' the picture reminds me of playing with my grandmothers chickens.. 

thanks for the links to all the different kinds of hooks out there Tanya... I'd like to try the abalone shell one  just to see how that works. I am not sure about the ergonomic ones.. I use a nice length of my shaft when crocheting.. It will have to be one of those things that I buy one and see .. then buy a set.. but I really don't need a set I have a full set of both steel and aluminum  I picked them up a few years ago at walmart! they were so reasonable I bought all the sizes..


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Thanx Sue/Melanie/Pam--I worked hard at arranging the colors so they stood out. And there was more than enough room for several people to get to the table at once. I think 3-dimensional (that was the word I was looking for) displays work better than things lying flat on a table. So the basket, the coat hanger pole, the rolling hanging rack seemed the most attractive to attendees.
> 
> My GD was such a surprise to see and she was really hyped up being there. Did I say that she wanted grandma to make her a sweater--Purple of course! After my son told me not to knit for her anymore about 2 yrs ago, this just made my heart jump for joy.


Your stand looked great Tanya. Your darling GD is gorgeous, I'm sure you will love making her a sweater. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It is lovely and sunny here today, although quite cool and windy. More leaves are falling, to my DH's dismay, as he had just finished vacuuming up loads of them. He reseeded recently so doesn't want the leaves covering the new grass. With the falling leaves, the berries on our holly tree are turning red. I am wondering what that bodes for the winter. At least there will be plenty of food for the birds.
> 
> Sue


I borrowed a decent leaf blower the other week when there was about 6-8" of leaves all over the front of the house to wade thru. Blew them over to the garden so the place was reasonable for safe walking. A few days later there they were again, just not quite as deep. Blew them over to the garden, too. Now there is another thinner layer. And haven't even gotten to the side of the house. Leaves are like gold to me for compost. You may remember the tomato plant that grew itself in the middle of my driveway in a pile of leaves. The pile packed down and composted over the summer. When I pulled up the plant this October the roots extended about 4-5 ft all around. Quite amazing to see how intense that root system was.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Your stand looked great Tanya. Your darling GD is gorgeous, I'm sure you will love making her a sweater. 💞


Thanx Ros. Am thinking about what to make her along with a purple bear. It will be fun: it has been way too long.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ros I wouldn't worry about commenting on all the posts.... and thanks for the 'Jackson fix' the picture reminds me of playing with my grandmothers chickens..


Thank you Ronie. Carmen told me that after I left to drive home, Jackson kept running into the room that I was staying in and just looking for me. He did that when I looked after him while his Mum went shopping, he ran into her room and just stood there looking. He's so adorable!!! He was missing me and I certainly miss him. I can't believe he will be 2 soon. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Thanx Ros. Am thinking about what to make her along with a purple bear. It will be fun: it has been way too long.


You're welcome Tanya, how old is your darling GD? A purple bear will be gorgeous!!!💞
Up to page 11😀


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Another 3 silver sparkly Gypsycream Huggable bears done off my request list. Zeus, Silver and Magnus. &#128158;&#128059;&#128158;


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Getting the first one figured out takes longer - the rest will be quicker.


Oh, for sure! I'm looking forward to getting it done. I am using the same beads as for the Doghouse Shawl. They look completely different on the white cotton verses the navy wool. 

Thank you for your support!!! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Your Emma is so pretty, Pam!

Caryn, your tension on your Grandma Jennie is great!!! It turned out sooo nice!!! 

Happy Snowflake Making Day!

My thoughts and prayers are with those of you remembering veterans today. God bless.

p. 29


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--beautiful Jackson pics. He really is a beautiful child

Ronie--have a mess of hooks myself, all different. I sent the links to help people understand the differences in hooks when buying or using them. I found the articles informative as I never thought about the technical differences altho definitely enjoyed some hooks over others.

Just want to share with you my organization for my hooks. Crocheted this storage roll with worsted wt cheap yarn that was lying around. One thing about Red Heart and the like it is like iron and wears well with all kinds of abuse. I think some of the yarn was wool; some acrylic. Was not fancy about any of it. But it holds the hooks neatly and travels well and takes up very little space.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Another 3 silver sparkly Gypsycream Huggable bears done off my request list. Zeus, Silver and Magnus. 💞🐻💞


Ros--you must be able to do these bears in your sleep by now. Your triplets are wonderful. There will be some very happy little people.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> You're welcome Tanya, how old is your darling GD? A purple bear will be gorgeous!!!💞
> Up to page 11😀


Leilani turned 5 at the end of September and just began Kindergarten here. Purple has been her favorite color from the very beginning. It must be in the genes--mine of course.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Another 3 silver sparkly Gypsycream Huggable bears done off my request list. Zeus, Silver and Magnus. 💞🐻💞


Wonderfuly cuddly. They are adorable :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here are my attempts at crochet snowflakes. I haven't done any crochet since the 70s except for edges on knitted shawls. I saw the post about wool being easier than the cotton. I knew Aldi had some white with a silver thread through it (cheap) so when I went shopping today I bought a ball!

I finished Elizabeth's DKAL shawl on Sunday but the weather has been so awful I haven't managed a picture yet. I shall take one indoors tomorrow if it doesn't improve.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

*Snowflakes for November 11 *
1.) *Tatted Snowflake*
Be-Stitched Tatted Snowflake by Nancy Tracy
http://www.be-stitched.com/free-tatting-patterns/tatted-snowflake/

Directly to pdf - below pics

Many Thanks to Karen (Kaixixang) for tatting the sample piece.
She says that this is a good beginner piece. Good luck with that, Jane!

2.) *Crocheted Snowflake* Written using English Terms

STARFLOWER SNOWFLAKE by Anchor
http://www.makeitcoats.com/en-gb/discover/crochet/patterns-designs/christmas-snowflakes

Directly to pdf - below pics - Both Uk & US versions

Notes: 
 The one on the left was the one that I did before realizing that it was UK terms. The one on the right is done according to the instructions.
In the last row, there is a ch 18 which serves as a hanger. I omitted that & continued with the repeats as established because I would rather use a hook for a hanger.

Beads:
I didnt bead the first one.
 In the flake on the right: in round 4, I beaded the centre of the chain 4 in each peak, as well, as the sc (UK - dc) between the 2 chain 4 - the stitch that picks up the chain loop from row 2.

3.) *Crocheted Snowflake*

Baby Flake #3 by Deborah Atkinson
http://www.snowcatcher.net/2012/05/snowflake-monday_14.html

Directly to pdf - below pics - Both Uk & US versions

Notes:
 The one on the left finished at the end of round 3. It would look cute glued onto a pin & used as a brooch.
The one on the right goes to the end of round 4.

Beads: 
 For the small one, I just beaded the middle of the chain at the six points.
 For the larger one, I never added beads but the points could be beaded as above. A bead could also be added to the two picots on either side of the central point in the peaks.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Below are 3 links for hooks and articles on hook construction/style. This may help people make decisions on what to purchase...


Thank you, Tanya


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Cute bears!

Sue


RosD said:


> Another 3 silver sparkly Gypsycream Huggable bears done off my request list. Zeus, Silver and Magnus. 💞🐻💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> It is lovely and sunny here today...the berries on our holly tree are turning red....


Lovely pics, Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Row 5 of a different snowflake. ....


Well at least I haven't totally lost it. What *it* is, I am not sure.

Reminds me of a cross stitch pattern that I have that says: Of all the things I've lost, I miss my mind the most.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Karen, I see you've done some beautiful tatted snowflakes for us. They are gorgeous. Maybe when I'm retired and have a little time on my hands I can learn tatting .


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I definitely needed a Jackson fix!!!! 💞


Thank you for that fix, Ros 
Glad to see you. I wondered about you but you had said that you were going someplace with Carmen & Jackson so I figured that you were busy.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...If you figure out how you made a heart shape you could publish it as a new design for us....


I was also thinking that Sue was inadvertently becoming a crochet designer. ;-)

I have some crocheted heart patterns - have some for my tree - but they are pattens that I had from paper sources from way back & can't share them. 
Here is a CU of my tree one year. One of the hearts is visible - I also have a smaller one - can't see it in the photos, though.There is a tatted ornament over to the right - which was given to me - since I haven't learned that skill - yet!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am glad to see you here, Ros. Jackson looks in good spirits. A nice fix of him. Thank you.


Me, too, Ros!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here are my attempts at crochet snowflakes. I haven't done any crochet since the 70s except for edges on knitted shawls. I saw the post about wool being easier than the cotton. I knew Aldi had some white with a silver thread through it (cheap) so when I went shopping today I bought a ball!
> 
> I finished Elizabeth's DKAL shawl on Sunday but the weather has been so awful I haven't managed a picture yet. I shall take one indoors tomorrow if it doesn't improve.


They look great, Norma.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Another 3 silver sparkly Gypsycream Huggable bears done off my request list. Zeus, Silver and Magnus. 💞🐻💞


Lovely bears, Ros.
How many Huggable Bears is that now?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Just want to share with you my organization for my hooks. Crocheted this storage roll ...


Nice holder - but look at the size of the hooks on the right!!
I think that the largest that I have is 6mm.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I was also thinking that Sue was inadvertently becoming a crochet designer. ;-)
> 
> I have some crocheted heart patterns - have some for my tree - but they are pattens that I had from paper sources from way back & can't share them.
> Here is a CU of my tree one year. One of the hearts is visible - I also have a smaller one - can't see it in the photos, though.There is a tatted ornament over to the right - which was given to me - since I haven't learned that skill - yet!


What a gorgeous tree and those ornaments are wonderful!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here are my attempts at crochet snowflakes.


Looking good, Norma!


> I finished Elizabeth's DKAL shawl on Sunday...


Looking forward to seeing it. I am ready to do the BO now.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looking forward to seeing it. I am ready to do the BO now.


I have about six more rows of it and then the bind off.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> What a gorgeous tree and those ornaments are wonderful!


Thank you, Pam 
It is pretty busy but I can't bear to leave any out. There are many handmade ones but also some special purchased ones - mostly gifted. Then there are Michael's: The Simpsons, Sponge Bob, etc.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is such a beautiful tatted snowflake, Karen :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Toni, it is Linda's younger brother's funeral.


Ah. I wondered. Thank you, Julie. A tough time to be sure. (You are all in my thoughts and prayers, Linda. Sending lots of hugs your way.)



> I got another round accomplished while I was out at Seniors this morning- so that was good.


Whoo Hoo!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Zibbiedawn said:


> Hi, I'm new to the group and this is my first time posting here. I saw the notice for the snowflake event and thought it looked like fun! I love to knit lace shawls and tatting is on my bucket list, although I bought a tatting class on Craftsy and didn't make it through the first step--but I won't stop trying! Lol I'm fairly new to crochet but God bless YouTube! Here is my first Emma, in blue, with I hope a lot more to come!


Welcome. Zibbiedawn!!! It is fun to see that you have jumped right in.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> They look great, Norma.


Thank you. I am going to try Emma now. I didn't have the right needles.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane that is a very pretty Christmas tree. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Jane.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

$0.99/skein!!! What a steal! Congratulations, Ronie!!!

Welcome, knitcrazyDeborah! Thanks for the input on your crochet hooks. That totally makes sense that you could try the different sizes so easily. 

Ann - I heard you, but I won't tell!  I appreciate the encouragement and support also. 

Sue, I can so understand your crochet experience so far. (They really do look nice, by the way!) I felt like I had 10 thumbs on Sunday when I made Grandma Jennie's 2. It is amazing what blocking will do! It is still not even close to perfect. The long chain round got all wonky, but for the first time crocheting in a gazillion years and the first time ever this tiny, I'm ok with it as a good start.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Yeah!!! We get to see Jackson!!! And chickens! It is fun to see him so comfortable with them. 

Welcome back, Ros. I am hoping things go well for your MIL.

Somewhere, I saw a trio of beautiful Ros bears. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane that is a very pretty Christmas tree. :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Nice holder - but look at the size of the hooks on the right!!
> I think that the largest that I have is 6mm.


LOL!!! That was my smallest until I got the 1mm for adding beads. 

Your tree is beautiful with all of those snowflakes on it. 

Karen, your tatting is OUTSTANDING!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Another 3 silver sparkly Gypsycream Huggable bears done off my request list. Zeus, Silver and Magnus. 💞🐻💞


Precious, precious, precious!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is the yarn that I won from Rosegil with Dancing Bees - thank you to those of you who voted for mine. 

Also the Posh that I ordered on Sunday.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> *Snowflakes for November 11 *
> 1.) *Tatted Snowflake*
> Be-Stitched Tatted Snowflake by Nancy Tracy
> http://www.be-stitched.com/free-tatting-patterns/tatted-snowflake/
> ...


Another beautiful museum-worthy tatted snowflake. Awesome!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Norma - the wool snowflake looks so soft an squishy  I think I will try some with some sparkly yarn myself.

Jane - I see the heart on your pretty tree. I would need to find some Star Wars or Star Trek snowflakes, lol. I am attempting the Grandma Jennie's snowflake.

Welcome back Ros.

Karen, your tatting is beautiful.

Love that Skaska yarn Jane. 

Isn't fun to get stuff on sale Ronie? 

ok, back to work


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Here is the yarn that I won from Rosegil with Dancing Bees - thank you to those of you who voted for mine.
> 
> Also the Posh that I ordered on Sunday.


Congratulations, Jane!!! Have fun!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I got another interesting surpise gift yesterday.
I had bought the Canadian Geography Series eBook by Anne-Lise Maigaard a while back - mostly because of the design called Newfoundland - but it also has Alberta which we were drooling over a little while ago - although now I am thinking that Manitoba will be the first one that I'll do - I am so fickle! But I digress.
I received an email that the PEI Shawl 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pei-shawl
had been added to the ebook - I didn't know there were more to come!
The construction is similar to one that Linda (oops - might be Norma) did & we had discussed.
Very interesting design - & from a very cursory read of the notes, appears to have flexibility in its construction.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is the yarn that I won from Rosegil with Dancing Bees - thank you to those of you who voted for mine.
> 
> Also the Posh that I ordered on Sunday.


All of them look yummy!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I got another interesting surpise gift yesterday.
> I had bought the Canadian Geography Series eBook by Anne-Lise Maigaard a while back - mostly because of the design called Newfoundland - but it also has Alberta which we were drooling over a little while ago - although now I am thinking that Manitoba will be the first one that I'll do - I am so fickle! But I digress.
> I received an email that the PEI Shawl
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pei-shawl
> ...


That's beautiful, Jane, and great you are getting updates!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Your tree is beautiful with all of those snowflakes on it. ...


Thank yo, Toni 
I love how the white shows up against the green.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Whoo Hoo!!!


I've just been skyping with Bev- and I have two rounds of chart B completed- chart B is 18 rows and then I divide for the yokes- major mathematical intervention, and on to the lacy part!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is the yarn that I won from Rosegil with Dancing Bees - thank you to those of you who voted for mine.
> 
> Also the Posh that I ordered on Sunday.


Beautiful- a lot of the joy of knitting is in anticipation


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Jane - I see the heart on your pretty tree. I would need to find some Star Wars or Star Trek snowflakes, lol....


You are driving me nuts, Melanie!
I just spent ages looking for heart ornaments - now I have to go look for Start Trek ones!
;-)

I am going to do a few of the hearts to share next week.
I found one really cute one with a pocket - so it could be a gift holder. Neat.

ETA: The only free Star Trek patten that I found was this one - not very elegant, though. Perhaps if done in something finer...
Starship Enterprise Amigurumi by Catherine McMillan
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/starship-enterprise-amigurumi


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've just been skyping with Bev- and I have two rounds of chart B completed- chart B is 18 rows and then I divide for the yokes- major mathematical intervention, and on to the lacy part!


That's great, Julie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's great, Julie!


It feels really good!


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> *Snowflakes for November 11 *
> 1.) *Tatted Snowflake*
> Be-Stitched Tatted Snowflake by Nancy Tracy
> http://www.be-stitched.com/free-tatting-patterns/tatted-snowflake/
> ...


Oh darn...
Now I AM hooked! I love to Tat...don't know another soul who does it, so now you've got me!!!

How many here Tat? And how did you learn? I'll tell you mine if you tell me yours😆😆😆


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> ...How many here Tat? And how did you learn? I'll tell you mine if you tell me yours😆😆😆


I am ashamed to say that I do not - but there are at least 3 here in the LP who do. I will learn some day - Zibbiedawn & I!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Beautiful- a lot of the joy of knitting is in anticipation


Yes - much anticipation. I want to find something that will use all 1260 yards. I hate having leftovers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - much anticipation. I want to find something that will use all 1260 yards. I hate having leftovers.


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I got another interesting surpise gift yesterday.
> I had bought the Canadian Geography Series eBook by Anne-Lise Maigaard a while back - mostly because of the design called Newfoundland - but it also has Alberta which we were drooling over a little while ago - although now I am thinking that Manitoba will be the first one that I'll do - I am so fickle! But I digress.
> I received an email that the PEI Shawl
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pei-shawl
> ...


Oh Oh Oh!!! How beautiful!!! You are going to have soooo much fun using up this new yarn on these new patterns!!!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> You may want to switch to FoxIt Reader...I have no problems with PDF downloads. I haven't switched from Version 6 for quite a while. Unless you have a MAC OS...I understand that tamarque has had trouble.


I tried Foxit. It wanted to create a cloud account and save the documents there. My crazy set up will not allow me to print from the internet, only files saved to my tablet. Thanks for the thought and idea. I may look at Foxit again when I have a clearer head.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Yes, Adobe stopped working on me, reloaded it a couple of times and had nothing but aggravation. Foxit wouldn't work on my computer either. Did a search for PDF readers and found one for the Mac which opens with what is called Preview and that has been working for several months now. It has a different name for the program but I cannot find it now. Karen may know it as I sent her the name and she is much more savvy with computer stuff. Still have about 50 files downloaded that have to be opened and filed due to the Adobe mess.


Adobe loads the files fine. There is no save document feature is the problem for me.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

RosD said:


> They are gorgeous Tricia.💞


Thank you Ros and thanks to everyone else who commented on my headbands.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> You are driving me nuts, Melanie!
> I just spent ages looking for heart ornaments - now I have to go look for Start Trek ones!
> ;-)
> 
> ...


OMG! You went looking! Wow, I am really touched. You are such a nice person, thanks  <3


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Here is the yarn that I won from Rosegil with Dancing Bees - thank you to those of you who voted for mine.
> 
> Also the Posh that I ordered on Sunday.


All of those are gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie the wool is squishy. I did a slightly larger one tonight!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> OMG! You went looking! Wow, I am really touched. You are such a nice person, thanks  <3


More like easily distracted. ;-)
Star Wars didn't yield much either - a lot of amigurumi.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, it was me that did a similar shawl but I hadn't though of doing what she did. Brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, it was me that did a similar shawl but I hadn't though of doing what she did. Brilliant :thumbup:


Sorry I mixed you up.
What did she do that was different?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Beautiful- a lot of the joy of knitting is in anticipation


 :thumbup: great going.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Just blew in! Had to grab a fence post. The wind is blowing so hard I had a hard time closing the gates. I would just about get them closed and the wind would gust, nearly taking them out of my hands. Getting out of the house (and back in again) is a challenge. The wind is blowing so hard I thought the door was locked.

Not very many snowflakes, but here is what I have so far. 

Nice break from knitting stocking caps but I need to get back to them. Did you see the pictures of the 1,000 caps that a lady has made? She has been taking pictures through the year and reached 1! 000 a few days ago.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Sorry I mixed you up.
> What did she do that was different?


She added the ends to the circle. It makes a lovely shape and I can see how it is done :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

They look great Tricia! 1,000 caps wow!!


----------



## Zibbiedawn (Jul 15, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I am ashamed to say that I do not - but there are at least 3 here in the LP who do. I will learn some day - Zibbiedawn & I!!


Yes, for sure!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Karen, I see you've done some beautiful tatted snowflakes for us. They are gorgeous. Maybe when I'm retired and have a little time on my hands I can learn tatting .


Don't count on it. I'm not sure how I had time to work! And I was taking care of a aging parent. Maybe I am doing more than a lick and promise on some things. Maybe I am more involved in things I could not do before. Whatever the reason, time is scarce and short.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Deborah ...should we make up a bed or are you not staying ?
Ros...nice to see you bobbing in and to see the main man .I am useless at toy making and have abandoned The idea of doing any more .
Norma ...good flakes .
Jane ...do I spot the small heart bottom leftish ? Lovely yarn but why on earth do you need so much when you take so long to make anything ?It will take you all of a week to knit all that up .&#128521;
Karen ..beautiful .I shared a room with a girl who tatted but wasn't interested at the time .
Julie ....can I see smoke coming from those needles and heat from the line between you and Bev ?Wonderful to talk like that.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Oh darn...
> Now I AM hooked! I love to Tat...don't know another soul who does it, so now you've got me!!!
> 
> How many here Tat? And how did you learn? I'll tell you mine if you tell me yours😆😆😆


I keep trying then get busy and when I get back to it have to start over. Self taught. Needle tatting seems easier. I have trouble with a shuttle and looping the thread around my fingers.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Another day, another snowflake! Here is my Starflower Baby Snowflake. I stopped after Round 3, partly as I was getting a little lost with Round 4. It is where the stitches go that is confusing, so this time I used a cotton fingering, which allowed me to see the stitches a little better. Do people use charts for crochet as for knitting? I definitely see a chart much better than written instructions, but I am hanging in there.

Sue


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> They look great Tricia! 1,000 caps wow!!


Here is the post where she shows her 1,000th cap. She has made different designs, colors and used different stitches in her project. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-371172-1.html


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Cute pics of Jackson.

Sue


RosD said:


> Thank you Jane for a great start. Hi to everyone, I'm so sorry I'm so late in joining in. I also am only up to page 5 in Norma's LP, so I'm going to try to catch up over the next few days. My darling MIL is now in a high care nursing home and we have been quite busy with all of that. I also spent a few wonderful days with my daughter Carmen and the beautiful Jackson. Carmen's friend Zoe and my sister Tracey and her hubby Fred were also there for a couple of days. A great time was had by all. I definitely needed a Jackson fix!!!! 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Like your snowflakes. I went to a cotton fingering for my latest and it worked a little better.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Here are my attempts at crochet snowflakes. I haven't done any crochet since the 70s except for edges on knitted shawls. I saw the post about wool being easier than the cotton. I knew Aldi had some white with a silver thread through it (cheap) so when I went shopping today I bought a ball!
> 
> I finished Elizabeth's DKAL shawl on Sunday but the weather has been so awful I haven't managed a picture yet. I shall take one indoors tomorrow if it doesn't improve.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It's great that you were able to compost your leaves and use for your tomatoes.

Sue


tamarque said:


> I borrowed a decent leaf blower the other week when there was about 6-8" of leaves all over the front of the house to wade thru. Blew them over to the garden so the place was reasonable for safe walking. A few days later there they were again, just not quite as deep. Blew them over to the garden, too. Now there is another thinner layer. And haven't even gotten to the side of the house. Leaves are like gold to me for compost. You may remember the tomato plant that grew itself in the middle of my driveway in a pile of leaves. The pile packed down and composted over the summer. When I pulled up the plant this October the roots extended about 4-5 ft all around. Quite amazing to see how intense that root system was.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Just blew in! Had to grab a fence post. The wind is blowing so hard I had a hard time closing the gates. I would just about get them closed and the wind would gust, nearly taking them out of my hands. Getting out of the house (and back in again) is a challenge. The wind is blowing so hard I thought the door was locked.
> 
> Not very many snowflakes, but here is what I have so far.
> 
> Nice break from knitting stocking caps but I need to get back to them. Did you see the pictures of the 1,000 caps that a lady has made? She has been taking pictures through the year and reached 1! 000 a few days ago.


They all look great, Tricia! I hope those winds die down soon.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Another day, another snowflake! Here is my Starflower Baby Snowflake. I stopped after Round 3, partly as I was getting a little lost with Round 4. It is where the stitches go that is confusing, so this time I used a cotton fingering, which allowed me to see the stitches a little better. Do people use charts for crochet as for knitting? I definitely see a chart much better than written instructions, but I am hanging in there.
> 
> Sue


Looks good, Sue.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Here is the post where she shows her 1,000th cap. She has made different designs, colors and used different stitches in her project. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-371172-1.html


Amazing!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...Not very many snowflakes, but here is what I have so far. ...


Way to go, Tricia.
I am looking forward to getting back to my lace knitting, too.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, your pictures of your backyard look great. So inviting.

Ros, so nice to see Jackson again. I love the one with him and the chickens. Thanks for your comment on my cowl.

pg 34


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> Jane ...do I spot the small heart bottom leftish ?


Right you are, Ann - sharp eyes!


> Lovely yarn but why on earth do you need so much when you take so long to make anything ?It will take you all of a week to knit all that up .😉


Oh, I think that this will take at least two weeks. ;-)


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love your snowflakes, Norma. They look great!

p 36


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Another day, another snowflake! Here is my Starflower Baby Snowflake.


Yay - looks good!


> It is where the stitches go that is confusing


I'll have a look at it to see if I can help clear it up. It might help to highlight the sequence of stitches that go into a given space.


> ...Do people use charts for crochet as for knitting?


Yes - but the ones that I have that are charted aren't very clear. I'll have a look & see if I can find one that is straightforward. It is true - the charts help you see what you are dealing with - even more so than with knitting, I think.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Pretty fall pictures Sue. We are having the same kind of weather here. Feeling more like November now.

Glad to hear from you again Ros. So glad you had a nice time with the family. Thanks for sweet Jackson pictures. A joy to watch. 
Love your new members of the bear family! Their names are great.

THanks Ros and Melanie and Toni for the kind comments on the snowflake. Hope to see yours soon Melanie.

Tanya, very clever little crochet hook holder you made. And thank you for all the links to different types of hooks. I don't know if I crochet enough now to buy any new ones.

Norma, love your snowflakes. I do like how the yarn one turned out with that sparkly yarn!

Wow, Karen. Your tatting is so pretty. Love the beads on this new one. 

Have saved all the new ones from today - Thanks Jane for all your tips as well. Your snowflakes on the Christmas tree are so wonderful. I also still want to do that angel that you shared last year. 
Your yarn is all luscious looking. Happy knitting times ahead!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, lovely hook holder.

Ros, love those bears. You do such a good job.

Thanks, Jane, for more snowflakes. They are all lovely.

Great job, Karen, on the tatted snowflake. Love the bling. 

Jane, thank you for sharing your Christmas tree with all it's lovely snowflakes. 

p 37


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Finished another one. Here's my Grandma Jennie's Snowflake Pattern: Part 2. This is fun.  I'm going to work on my Doghouse DKAL now and hopefully get it completed tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Deborah ...should we make up a bed or are you not staying ?
> Ros...nice to see you bobbing in and to see the main man .I am useless at toy making and have abandoned The idea of doing any more .
> Norma ...good flakes .
> Jane ...do I spot the small heart bottom leftish ? Lovely yarn but why on earth do you need so much when you take so long to make anything ?It will take you all of a week to knit all that up .😉
> ...


I think it could be! It is nice to have a change. I read a little closer, and discovered that what I have been doing, and thought was a wave design, Starmore interprets as a starfish. I will pick it up again on the sleeves.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Another day, another snowflake! Here is my Starflower Baby Snowflake. I stopped after Round 3, partly as I was getting a little lost with Round 4. It is where the stitches go that is confusing, so this time I used a cotton fingering, which allowed me to see the stitches a little better. Do people use charts for crochet as for knitting? I definitely see a chart much better than written instructions, but I am hanging in there.
> 
> Sue


I have seen crochet charts in Anna Burda.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Finished another one. Here's my Grandma Jennie's Snowflake Pattern: Part 2. This is fun.  I'm going to work on my Doghouse DKAL now and hopefully get it completed tonight.


I like this!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--that wind sounds somewhat dangerous, especially if carrying something that can hit you in the head. Hope it calms down for you.

That KP woman with the 1000 hats was definitely on a roll. And her hats look excellent.

Sue--your star looks pretty good. Are you having problems connecting at the end of the row? That looks like that is the spot where the shape gets a bit wonky. I usually go into the top of the first stitch to pull the row together. However, if it is too loose, you can treat it like a decrease going into a lower point of the turning stitch, pull up a loop and then go into another part of the stitch, pull up a second loop, YO and pull thru all the loops on the hook like one big slip stitch. That should tighten it up. Another way to tighten up a loose stitch is to go into one of the top loop legs and into the bump in the back of the stitch. Same principle as in knitting.

FYI, leaves make terrific mulch and rot back to make compost. My tomato planted itself and then grew in the leaf mulch. I had a customer once who piled his leaves onto his raised beds and planted directly into the leaves. He had incredibly rapid and healthy growth.

Jane--the tree pic is so festive and the snowflakes really brighten it up

This Party is great fun for everyone. Maybe if I get these baby mittens finished I can do a couple more new 'flakes with everyone.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Oh darn...
> Now I AM hooked! I love to Tat...don't know another soul who does it, so now you've got me!!!
> 
> How many here Tat? And how did you learn? I'll tell you mine if you tell me yours😆😆😆


I can Tat! I don't do much but the way I learned is wonderful.. I had bought a magazine and there was tatting in it.. I was talking to the ladies at the place I was volunteering and we all decided we wanted to learn.. so we got our shuttles and thread and tried to learn out of the magazine.. it was impossible... then some one said "so and so knows how to Tat" and we gave her a call and she met us at the Senior Center where I volunteered and she taught us all how to tat .. It was a very small community.. only 80 people living in that town! plus I worked at the General Store and the Post Office.. and got to know just about everyone who lived there.. it as a wonderful experience.

By the way Karen your tatting is beautiful... I love the beads with this last one


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - but the ones that I have that are charted aren't very clear. I'll have a look & see if I can find one that is straightforward. It is true - the charts help you see what you are dealing with - even more so than with knitting, I think.


I prefer charts with my crochet.. it tells you exactly where to put your stitches! with arrows telling you which way to go... It is like with knitting.. once you are use to it.. following step by step written instructions get a bit fuddled after awhile..


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow, that PEI shawl is gorgeous Jane. I love the flower in the middle and the edges.

Julie, your sure making swift progress now on the Gansey. Hope the math calculations part is not too difficult. Can't wait to see how the lace goes.

I don't tatt Deborah, but I sure love to drool over the pieces that have been shared here. Would love to see yours!

Tricia, your snowflakes are great and you did 4 in no time at all. I can't imagine making 1000 hats - I had not heard about that.
Be careful in all that wind!

Sue, you are definately making progress. Looks like you got it for this last snowflake. It looks super. 

Norma, the grandma Jennie came out lovely!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I prefer charts with my crochet.. it tells you exactly where to put your stitches! with arrows telling you which way to go... It is like with knitting.. once you are use to it.. following step by step written instructions get a bit fuddled after awhile..


I remember being so surprised when I first saw crochet charts. When studying them, it became so clear and now I prefer working with them. Written instructions make my eyes cross and go blurry-not fun.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> ...
> 
> By the way Karen your tatting is beautiful... I love the beads with this last one


Should have mentioned Karen's tatting before- it is lovely!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ....Thanks Jane for all your tips as well.


You're welcome. I hope they help.


> I also still want to do that angel that you shared last year. ...


That angel is my all time favourite.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Finished another one. Here's my Grandma Jennie's Snowflake Pattern: Part 2. ...


Nice!! I am going to have to do another & block it like that instead of with the points.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Just finished this one. I think it was called flake 2 from Snowflake Monday. 
This one definitely needs a good blocking. I like how in the sample picture the points are shaped like diamonds - will have to try that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I've been reading the book more closely, and see that the designs are called Openwork, rather than Lace, My mistake. It should be simple to get my stitch count- not sure that I wrote it down- see that I did, should not be too complex.



sisu said:


> Wow, that PEI shawl is gorgeous Jane. I love the flower in the middle and the edges.
> 
> Julie, your sure making swift progress now on the Gansey. Hope the math calculations part is not too difficult. Can't wait to see how the lace goes.
> 
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I can now show you all the test knit that I was working on a little while back. It was released today.
Strength by Leedra Scott
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/strength-3

Unfortunately, I was too aggressive with the blocking & I pulled the neck out too wide so I am going to re-block it. That's two re-blocking jobs from last week!

It starts out flat & then is joined when the CC is added. I didn't take a shot of the back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I can now show you all the test knit that I was working on a little while back. It was released today.
> Strength by Leedra Scott
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/strength-3
> 
> ...


It is pretty, though, Jane!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Just finished this one. I think it was called flake 2 from Snowflake Monday.


Yes - Baby Snowflake #2. Her flakes are usually much bigger.


> I like how in the sample picture the points are shaped like diamonds - will have to try that.


Again, I forgot to look at the picture when I blocked it so just went with points.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is pretty, though, Jane!


Thank you, Julie ;-)
I really like it & will probably do another.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Julie ;-)
> I really like it & will probably do another.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow you all have been busy.. I just got up to greet hubby home from work... LOL anyway the Advent needed fixed.. the Blue really didn't work and since it was so long I decided to remove it.. the grafting wasn't too good but I need to re-block it because it is Cotton and Acrylic and it really needs a good steaming .. also the brown glob is my LE.. I have hopes of getting it blocked soon!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Advent scarf ...


Good thing I went back to check on whether I had posted the pattern links or I wouldn't have seen your advent scarf - you obviously posted them after the text & I had already moved on.

Good job on that - looks nice & long. Lovely lace knitting, Ronie


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Julie ;-)
> I really like it & will probably do another.


It turned out so pretty!! I like the fact it is joined in the back. That makes it easy to wear I bet


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> It turned out so pretty!! I like the fact it is joined in the back. That makes it easy to wear I bet


Looks lovely, Ronie- meanwhile I carry on with the Gansey.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free this week only
This weeks KnitPicks giveaway. The sample on the pattern page is not as nice as some of those displayed n the Ravelry page.
Andean Chullo Hat by Kerin Dimeler-Laurence
http://www.knitpicks.com/cfPatterns/Pattern_Display.cfm?ID=55778220&intmedid=12WeeksOfGifting--1111&media=RAV&utm_source=media&utm_medium=marketing&utm_campaign=RAV

Found this while looking for hearts for Melanie.
Hearts Desire Doily by Coats Design Team
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/hearts-desire-doily

Done in red & white, it looks like those mint candy.
The Perfect Spiral Ornament by B.hooked Crochet
http://www.bhookedcrochet.com/2014/11/11/crochet-ornaments/

Pyramid Lace Cowl by Gail Tanquary
http://www.straw.com/crystalpalaceyarns/patterns/regpatts4/yarnsA-G/allegroAran-PyramidLaceCowl.html


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Good thing I went back to check on whether I had posted the pattern links or I wouldn't have seen your advent scarf - you obviously posted them after the text & I had already moved on.
> 
> Good job on that - looks nice & long. Lovely lace knitting, Ronie


thank you and yes I know.. I was only gone a few minutes!! maybe a tad longer but was surprised at how active the LP was!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok one last picture.. I couldn't help but take this picture as we were leaving.. this is Fritz! he looks so sad to see us go.. the board is there so he couldn't see out.. Ha! he has grown so much it is useless.. but it does keep most of the noses off the glass.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> It turned out so pretty!! I like the fact it is joined in the back. That makes it easy to wear I bet


Thanks, Ronie 
Yes, that makes for a nice feature. It knits up pretty quickly, too.
Good job on the flakes.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...was surprised at how active the LP was!!


There are certain points in the day when we LPers are more active - right after supper is one of them, I think.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Ok one last picture.. .


Poor Frtiz!
Left behind again.
;-)


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've been reading the book more closely, and see that the designs are called Openwork, rather than Lace, My mistake. It should be simple to get my stitch count- not sure that I wrote it down- see that I did, should not be too complex.


Glad that it will be easy for you to get the stitch count. I am looking forward to seeing what Openwork consists of.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I am going to do the draw for the code for those who completed the Emma snowflake/star.

I said that it was to be done by the end of Tuesday but 2 more were dded today so I will include them & draw for 2 codes. Sound fair?
Here is the list that I have - please make sure that your name is there if it belongs:
Sue, Caryn, Bev, Ann, Pam, Tricia & Ronie

Have I missed anyone?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I can now show you all the test knit that I was working on a little while back. It was released today.
> Strength by Leedra Scott
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/strength-3
> 
> ...


That is a lovely pattern and what nice color combination you used. Beautifully done. Sorry you have to re block though.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love the Pei shawl, Jane. And your yummy, yummy yarn.

Ros, best wishes for your MIL. Hope things settle down.

Deborah, I have learned how to tat several times, but my first love is knitting, so it is sitting by the wayside now. Maybe when I retire, I will learn again. First time I went to a retirement center and they found someone who tatted and she taught me. We developed a wonderful relationship. The second time I learned was many, many years later and I learned from videos on the computer. That was just the other year.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I remember being so surprised when I first saw crochet charts. When studying them, it became so clear and now I prefer working with them. Written instructions make my eyes cross and go blurry-not fun.


Tanya, I am just the opposite. I learned crochet and knitting using written instructions and the charts make me cross-eyed. It takes all kinds of markers to keep me straight with a chart. 1 for the row, 1 for the stitch I'm on, 1 for the symbols that are never where I need them.

The wind is to blow until after 8 p.m. tonight. With everything going on tomorrow I am glad it will be calmer. When I can't push the door open or have to worry that the car door will slam into my legs, the wind is too strong.

I was watching the hay after putting it out and could see layers blow off the bale. It cooled fast after sundown.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Wow you all have been busy.. I just got up to greet hubby home from work... LOL anyway the Advent needed fixed.. the Blue really didn't work and since it was so long I decided to remove it.. the grafting wasn't too good but I need to re-block it because it is Cotton and Acrylic and it really needs a good steaming .. also the brown glob is my LE.. I have hopes of getting it blocked soon!


I missed those pictures too and had to go back. The advent scarf looks good. Must have been hard to get the blue out, but looks like you did a super job.

Nice snowflakes too. And such pretty colors of yarn! That was really a good buy. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Glad that it will be easy for you to get the stitch count. I am looking forward to seeing what Openwork consists of.


 :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tricia, your snowflakes are wonderful!! We are to get wind starting in the middle of the night through Fri morning.

Sue, lovely little snowflake. Crochet charts have always been a bit confusing to me.

Pam, love your Jenny 2. Looks great.

Julie, can't wait to see your finished gansey. It's going to be awesome!

Love your Advent scarf, Ronie. I see you took the blue out. Very nice fix.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Another day, another snowflake! Here is my Starflower Baby Snowflake. I stopped after Round 3, partly as I was getting a little lost with Round 4. It is where the stitches go that is confusing, so this time I used a cotton fingering, which allowed me to see the stitches a little better. Do people use charts for crochet as for knitting? I definitely see a chart much better than written instructions, but I am hanging in there.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lovely knit, Jane. It's a cowl, right. I love that it will stay in place and not shift or ends fall down etc.

Ronie, I love you snowflakes. And your sale yarn. 

Caught up! Dishes next, then knitting.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I prefer charts with my crochet.. it tells you exactly where to put your stitches! with arrows telling you which way to go... It is like with knitting.. once you are use to it.. following step by step written instructions get a bit fuddled after awhile..


Beautiful Advent Scarf, Ronie!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I can now show you all the test knit that I was working on a little while back. It was released today.
> Strength by Leedra Scott
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/strength-3
> 
> ...


Love those elongated points, Jane. Beautiful in the two colors!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Pyramid Lace Cowl by Gail Tanquary
> http://www.straw.com/crystalpalaceyarns/patterns/regpatts4/yarnsA-G/allegroAran-PyramidLaceCowl.html


This is a great variation of the pattern that is the cuff of the Master of the Horses, Hounds, and Hawks Mitts. Love it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tricia, your snowflakes are wonderful!! We are to get wind starting in the middle of the night through Fri morning.
> 
> Sue, lovely little snowflake. Crochet charts have always been a bit confusing to me.
> 
> ...


It is a long way still to go Bev!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Great progress and beautiful projects, ladies!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> That is a lovely pattern and what nice color combination you used. Beautifully done. Sorry you have to re block though.


Thank you, Bev 
Last week was not a good one for blocking it seems. Goodness knows when I will get back at them - my heart isn't in it & I have WTLF, the Design-along shawl (which I have BO) and the 2015 scarf (which I hope to finish this evening) all waiting their turn. My house guest will be gone tomorrow so I will have the spare bed back for a few days.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like this!


 :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Crochet charts have always been a bit confusing to me....


I think that once you get used to them, you will like them - like knitting charts.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey, Sue!
I have found a crocheted ornament with a chart that seems not bad. I'll test that one tomorrow & hopefully have it ready to share on Friday.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Lovely knit, Jane.


Thank you, Bev 


> It's a cowl, right. I love that it will stay in place and not shift or ends fall down etc....


Yes - a cowl. I really like the concept & it was quite interesting to knit.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Love those elongated points, Jane. Beautiful in the two colors!


Thank you, Elizabeth


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> This is a great variation of the pattern that is the cuff of the Master of the Horses, Hounds, and Hawks Mitts. Love it!


They'd make a god pair then. I haven't gotten far with my mitts. 

They *are* started, though.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Nice!! I am going to have to do another & block it like that instead of with the points.


Thank you, Jane!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Just finished this one. I think it was called flake 2 from Snowflake Monday.
> This one definitely needs a good blocking. I like how in the sample picture the points are shaped like diamonds - will have to try that.


Looks good, Caryn.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I can now show you all the test knit that I was working on a little while back. It was released today.
> Strength by Leedra Scott
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/strength-3
> 
> ...


It's pretty, Jane.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Good job on that - looks nice & long. Lovely lace knitting, Ronie


Ditto from me, Ronie.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I had another go at the Starflower Snowflake, and completed it this time. I think using the cotton fingering is helping.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> It turned out so pretty!! I like the fact it is joined in the back. That makes it easy to wear I bet


Your snowflakes look great and really like those yarns are great, too.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks,Pam

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Looks good, Sue.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Really looking good, Pam

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Finished another one. Here's my Grandma Jennie's Snowflake Pattern: Part 2. This is fun.  I'm going to work on my Doghouse DKAL now and hopefully get it completed tonight.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Ok one last picture.. I couldn't help but take this picture as we were leaving.. this is Fritz! he looks so sad to see us go.. the board is there so he couldn't see out.. Ha! he has grown so much it is useless.. but it does keep most of the noses off the glass.


Poor little guy!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tricia, your snowflakes are wonderful!! We are to get wind starting in the middle of the night through Fri morning.
> 
> Sue, lovely little snowflake. Crochet charts have always been a bit confusing to me.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bev!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good, Caryn.

Sue


sisu said:


> Just finished this one. I think it was called flake 2 from Snowflake Monday.
> This one definitely needs a good blocking. I like how in the sample picture the points are shaped like diamonds - will have to try that.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It looks good. Sorry you have to reblock it.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I can now show you all the test knit that I was working on a little while back. It was released today.
> Strength by Leedra Scott
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/strength-3
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks,Pam
> 
> Sue


You're welcome and the new one looks good, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Really looking good, Pam
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ronie, your snowflakes look so good. Nice yarn you have there too.

Sue


Ronie said:


> It turned out so pretty!! I like the fact it is joined in the back. That makes it easy to wear I bet


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It's pretty, Jane.


Thank you, Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I had another go at the Starflower Snowflake, and completed it this time. I think using the cotton fingering is helping.


It is great that you can see the progress, Sue. Way to persevere!
:thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, sounds good. That might well help me.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Hey, Sue!
> I have found a crocheted ornament with a chart that seems not bad. I'll test that one tomorrow & hopefully have it ready to share on Friday.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> It looks good. Sorry you have to reblock it.


Thank you, Sue.
I can't believe my neck opening was bigger than everyone else's when normally my knitting is tightish.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I have a crocheted snowflake for tomorrow that includes both written & charted instructions. 

I would welcome any errors in any of my docs to be pointed out to me so that I could fix them - especially in those that I converted from the UK to US version or vice-versa. It is easy to miss something unless you actually work from the pattern. I created these after the fact.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Tricia, your snowflakes are wonderful!! We are to get wind starting in the middle of the night through Fri morning.
> 
> Sue, lovely little snowflake. Crochet charts have always been a bit confusing to me.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bev. I am rusty working with crochet thread and my hands feel clumsy after working with all that super bulky stuff. But I am getting caps and headbands made quickly. One pattern I want to try uses 2 strands of worsted and another is double thickness not sure if it is double knit or knit in a tube

Julie, I'm anxious to see your gansey too.

Great work on your advent scarf Ronie.

Everyone's snowflakes look great. Thank you all for your comments on my snowflakes. It felt good to use thread again but my tension is uneven.

The wind has died down. The dogs got a roll of weed barrier the wind blew across the porch and were having a great time. Shovels, broom, rake, planters, and some other stuff is in a new location now and can stay there for the night.
Hope the rest of you don't have winds this bad and I plan to watch the weather better so I'm not trying to hay the cows in it again!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

The winners of the coupon codes for the Elizabeth Ravenwood SnowFlake Collection are:
!!!Cue Jackson for a drumroll!!!
*Pam & Ronie*
Congrats 
I will PM you tomorrow with the codes.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I had another go at the Starflower Snowflake, and completed it this time. I think using the cotton fingering is helping.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Thank you Bev. I am rusty working with crochet thread and my hands feel clumsy after working with all that super bulky stuff. But I am getting caps and headbands made quickly. One pattern I want to try uses 2 strands of worsted and another is double thickness not sure if it is double knit or knit in a tube
> 
> Julie, I'm anxious to see your gansey too.
> 
> ...


It is good to hear that you got through that ok. Your wind is howling around here this evening. I am VERY grateful that I do not have to go out in it.

Take Care!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Thank you Bev. I am rusty working with crochet thread and my hands feel clumsy after working with all that super bulky stuff. But I am getting caps and headbands made quickly. One pattern I want to try uses 2 strands of worsted and another is double thickness not sure if it is double knit or knit in a tube
> 
> Julie, I'm anxious to see your gansey too.
> 
> ...


In the middle of the worst mistake I've made so far, on this one, having to tink back the 420 stitches of round 5 chart B. Happens!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> In the middle of the worst mistake I've made so far, on this one, having to tink back the 420 stitches of round 5 chart B. Happens!


Arrgh!! Sorry that you had to tink, Julie :-(


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Arrgh!! Sorry that you had to tink, Julie :-(


Oh well, I am heading forwards again, hoping I am reading the chart right, this time!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, baby snowflake is very cute :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Like your snowflakes. I went to a cotton fingering for my latest and it worked a little better.
> 
> Sue


Thanks. That is a good idea.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Love your snowflakes, Norma. They look great!
> 
> p 36


Thanks, Bev!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, the bargain yarn was a real find. Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pam, that is so pretty. I might try it :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, great advent scarf. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Tricia ...That wind sounds fierce .We were promised wind but escaped .I think we are lucky in not getting the worst weather possible .Manchester is called Rainy City but I can't quite understand it.Jim was from Glasgow and claimed he was rained off his golf more up there .
Ronie ...poor Fritz .I have a similar barrier on the stairs so Hector is. Kept downstairs .Great work on your scarf and the flakes and well done on your win .
Caryn ...beautiful flakes .
Sue ...progressing with your crochet .It seems to click into place all of a sudden .
Julie ...sorry you had to tink but know the feeling all too well !
Pam ...well done on the win ! 
Jane ...a good test knit which would appear to have been very easy for you .Must do a tidy up .I am surrounded by everything under the sun and it is driving me mad .Also stray beads fallen on the floor to pick up .How do you stop them from escaping ?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, I love your Strength. I am not usually a fan of cowls but this I like. I am tempted!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, you have been busy. Lovely yarn :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Ok one last picture.. I couldn't help but take this picture as we were leaving.. this is Fritz! he looks so sad to see us go.. the board is there so he couldn't see out.. Ha! he has grown so much it is useless.. but it does keep most of the noses off the glass.


Aaah! Love locked in :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> In the middle of the worst mistake I've made so far, on this one, having to tink back the 420 stitches of round 5 chart B. Happens!


What a tedious shame :thumbdown:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, I was reading a thread on Ravelery and someone said about using a bead mat. I didn't know they exsisted. I decided on this one. There are other types. Is there still a bead shop at Affleck's Palace?
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001QJRPCA?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00

It does stop me losing beads and chasing them around when getting them my feegle beader/crochet hook.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> They'd make a god pair then. I haven't gotten far with my mitts.
> 
> They *are* started, though.


We have lace to knit now, so they can wait.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Congrats, Pam and Ronie, for your win. Enjoy your snowflakes. 

Julie,so sorry for your mistake and ensuing tinking. So glad you are moving forward again. That is always a relief after tinking.

Ann, I always lose beads to the floor. And they are so hard to find, unless one steps on them.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> The winners of the coupon codes for the Elizabeth Ravenwood SnowFlake Collection are:
> !!!Cue Jackson for a drumroll!!!
> *Pam & Ronie*
> Congrats
> I will PM you tomorrow with the codes.


Congratulations, Pam and Ronie!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> In the middle of the worst mistake I've made so far, on this one, having to tink back the 420 stitches of round 5 chart B. Happens!


Ouch! It will be worth it in the end, Julie, but I know it is a pain to tink at the moment.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma said:


> Aaah! Love locked in.


Love this, Norma.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Congratulations, Pam and Ronie.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> The winners of the coupon codes for the Elizabeth Ravenwood SnowFlake Collection are:
> !!!Cue Jackson for a drumroll!!!
> *Pam & Ronie*
> Congrats
> I will PM you tomorrow with the codes.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

FREE patterns! The Drops Holiday Workshop is now open with ten pages of patterns.

http://www.garnstudio.com/christmas-workshop.php?cid=19


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh Ronie, Poor Fritz. They really do look sad when we leave them behind  

Jane, I'm looking forward to the crochet chart snowflake.. I have never used a crochet chart, they do look confusing to me, but I bet once understood, it should be easier to follow. 

Wow Sue, the starflower snowflake came out perfect! 

Oh no Julie. Sorry about the need to tink so much, but glad you caught the mistake and are back on track again.

Congratulations on the win Pam and Ronie. Have fun with all those new snowflake patterns. 

Thanks for the Christmas patterns link Elizabeth. So many patterns, so little time!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Elizabeth. There are some nice patterns in there. Sue


dogyarns said:


> FREE patterns! The Drops Holiday Workshop is now open with ten pages of patterns.
> 
> http://www.garnstudio.com/christmas-workshop.php?cid=19


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Elizabeth. There are some nice patterns in there. Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Tricia ...That wind sounds fierce .We were promised wind but escaped .I think we are lucky in not getting the worst weather possible .Manchester is called Rainy City but I can't quite understand it.Jim was from Glasgow and claimed he was rained off his golf more up there .
> Ronie ...poor Fritz .I have a similar barrier on the stairs so Hector is. Kept downstairs .Great work on your scarf and the flakes and well done on your win .
> Caryn ...beautiful flakes .
> Sue ...progressing with your crochet .It seems to click into place all of a sudden .
> ...


And some things just have to be pulled out! this is the crucial round setting the beginning of transition to the yokes.
Glad your rain held off.
We were supposed to have serious thunder, but then the warning was lifted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> What a tedious shame :thumbdown:


Fortunately it glared at me as I started round 2- could have been a lot worse!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Congrats, Pam and Ronie, for your win. Enjoy your snowflakes.
> 
> Julie,so sorry for your mistake and ensuing tinking. So glad you are moving forward again. That is always a relief after tinking.
> 
> Ann, I always lose beads to the floor. And they are so hard to find, unless one steps on them.


I vaguely wondered about working each stitch down, but as it is a foundation row, tinking was the better choice- knitting is all about patience and perseverance!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> FREE patterns! The Drops Holiday Workshop is now open with ten pages of patterns.
> 
> http://www.garnstudio.com/christmas-workshop.php?cid=19


There is a crochet snowflake :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Congratulations, Pam and Ronie.
> 
> Sue


I missed your stunning win. Congrats from me too :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Ouch! It will be worth it in the end, Julie, but I know it is a pain to tink at the moment.


Just one of those things, isn't it!? Some can become design elements, some cannot be ignored!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fortunately it glared at me as I started round 2- could have been a lot worse!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Oh Ronie, Poor Fritz. They really do look sad when we leave them behind
> 
> Jane, I'm looking forward to the crochet chart snowflake.. I have never used a crochet chart, they do look confusing to me, but I bet once understood, it should be easier to follow.
> 
> ...


The next round will be another testing point- to see if I have read it right- with lace I know I often have many false starts. It is a six stitch repeat, and I had read it as 11 stitches to each repeat, at least that is what I think I am seeing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Congratulations on your win Ronie and Pam!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is Elizabeth's DKAL. the photos are not brilliant. We had sun until 11 o'clock but a gale too. Now it is raining...again. The bottom photo i the right colour. The yarn is Posh yarns Pamela Sock "The night sky dusted with stars". It has Stellina in it so has a sparkle. I am going to wear it with a very plain organza shirt so it is quite blingy for me :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Good job with the Advent scarf fix Ronie. I like it better without the blue too. 

Cute pic of Fritz. I have actually used a razor blade to remove dog slobber off my glass doors, lol. 

Stay safe Tricia. I have been in a few wind storms so understand the problem.

Everyone is moving right along with all these lovely snowflakes. I am still on my first one - one round to go. Maybe our 90 degree (32 C) temps are discouraging me, lol.

That is a lovely pattern you test knitted Jane. Interesting construction.

Good job on the DKAL Norma. I like the beads in the points. Is it purple or black?

Bummer having to tink Julie, but good that you caught it before too many more rows.

I think I am caught up now, busy group


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is Elizabeth's DKAL. the photos are noy brilliant. We had sun until 11 o'clock but a gale too. Now it is raining...again.


I am assuming, despite the colours, that this is the same shawl? You are a very fine knitter, Norma! Well done.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, it is very dark navy. Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Good job with the Advent scarf fix Ronie. I like it better without the blue too.
> 
> Cute pic of Fritz. I have actually used a razor blade to remove dog slobber off my glass doors, lol.
> 
> ...


That was exactly my thinking, Melanie!
Nose slobber on windows is something I am very familiar with, Ringo is very clever at 'nose painting'! Good tip to use a razor blade!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am assuming, despite the colours, that this is the same shawl? You are a very fine knitter, Norma! Well done.


Yes and thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Yes and thank you. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh well, I am heading forwards again, hoping I am reading the chart right, this time!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Aaah! Love locked in :thumbup:


Awe! What a wonderful way to phrase it, Norma!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning All from LaLaLand--that is how I feel trying to regroup from last weekends efforts. Looked into several small craft fairs around which would be easy to jump into with fewer items. Also, was accepted into a large juried fair at a local community college that is upscale and charges admission which is good for crafters. That made me feel very good but it is exactly the weekend I have people over for our family Thanksgiving gathering. Will have to think about changing the dinner date next year. 

Finally got my PC back yesterday and it is working somewhat. It took about 2 hours to go thru the process that was done to make it work. Still no scrolling feature which is the very thing that was wrong with it when all this aggravation started. And now the letter P doesn't work well.
But am very happy that it works a lot faster than the MAC. Now to figure out what that slower-than-slow-motion-slowed-down action on it is about.

I see in the DROPS patterns a nice snowflake on page 2 of this collection in a cotton yarn. 

Sue, thought of you and your experience with the finer cotton threads. Can share that all my snowflakes were made with heavier cotton or acrylic yarn. The colored flakes I made were all in a DK or Worsted wt yarn and it worked just fine. I did like working with a mercerized cotton, too, and that comes in many colors. It has a nice sheen to it and it was also easy to use a metallic carry along thread to add some sparkle. Working with finer threads in double strand also works well.

Ronie--your Advent looks great. I like that you felt comfortable cutting out the section you didn't like. Speaks to your increasing skill level which will make steeking a lark to do.

We had rain Tues nite and most of Wed and now it is raining pretty steadily here again. Guess this weather system is moving across the country. Hope winds are calmer today everywhere. It always takes out our utilities when we are hit with it. It is the kind of day I like to stay in and hunker down, maybe do a bit of cleaning and organizing. Still need to find this purple sock yarn which I think I can use for these baby mittens if done double strand. Cascade sock yarn is so soft. Maybe find some yellow someplace as those are the colors wanted. And maybe this is the project of the day--organizing the yarns a bit.

I am sorry that everyone's great work is a jumble in my mind this morning, but am enjoying seeing what you all are creating. For those of you who are not crocheters, you are doing great.

Pam/Ronie--how nice you won the draw of Elizabeth's patterns. 

Ann--runaway beads just seem to come with the territory, just like bits of threads winding up all over the floor. It is just that they hurt to step on.

I need to fess up--I stopped at this natural fiber warehouse on my way home Tuesday. The only control I had was to not buy everything in sight. The owner is now carrying Galler yarns--organic cotton and alplaca. I have wanted Galler yarns for while but never saw any. They use natural dyes (presumably) on the organic cotton and there were about 20 colors to drool over as well as white. It is soooooo soft. Bought several skeins of natural alpaca and 1 Galler mustard colored heathered alpaca. Lots of lace weight yarns with some of it a mohair boucle. Silk in various light wts. Prices are reasonable, too. The dyed Galler is not inexpensive but not the worst; the natural alpacas and Inca Cotton were under $40/lb and sold in 8 oz skeins which is in line with many other yarns.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Here is Elizabeth's DKAL. the photos are not brilliant. We had sun until 11 o'clock but a gale too. Now it is raining...again. The bottom photo i the right colour. The yarn is Posh yarns Pamela Sock "The night sky dusted with stars". It has Stellina in it so has a sparkle. I am going to wear it with a very plain organza shirt so it is quite blingy for me :thumbup:


Lovely, Norma. I love how you did the beads!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here is Elizabeth's DKAL. the photos are not brilliant. We had sun until 11 o'clock but a gale too. Now it is raining...again. The bottom photo i the right colour. The yarn is Posh yarns Pamela Sock "The night sky dusted with stars". It has Stellina in it so has a sparkle. I am going to wear it with a very plain organza shirt so it is quite blingy for me :thumbup:


Beautiful bling, Norma!!! Enjoy!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Lovely, Norma. I love how you did the beads!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The winners of the coupon codes for the Elizabeth Ravenwood SnowFlake Collection are:
> !!!Cue Jackson for a drumroll!!!
> *Pam & Ronie*
> Congrats
> I will PM you tomorrow with the codes.


YAY!! thank you .. I never win anything.. I look forward to getting the code


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Melanie, it is very dark navy. Thank you.


Ooh, one of my favorite colors.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Congrats on the wins Pam and Ronie. We await your new snowflakes.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> YAY!! thank you .. I never win anything.. I look forward to getting the code


then you clearly deserve it!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone on the comments on my Advent Scarf! and on our win!! Congrats Pam!! we will be making snowflakes like crazy now ... 

I enjoy working with the #10 cotton.. I guess it is because it holds its body.. the fine lace yarns are very difficult for me.. but I still give them a try  I love how light they are but boy are they ever hard on the eye's.. 

Julie I am sorry you had to tink.. but you wouldn't of been happy with it if you didn't.. its good to know you are back to going forward with your Gansey..  I think of tinking as part of my knitting process.. LOL I do so much of it.. I'm not real picky about my mistakes but if it bothers me.. then it must be fixed. 

Tricia I am glad you are done with those winds.. we can get some terrible winds here too.. I have had to hold on tight to the car door more than once.. right now we are getting much needed rain.. I do hope today is a bit dryer though.. but I'll take all the rain we are given.. I heard that the Sierra Nevada's got some snow this week.. so did some of our mountain passes.. that is such great news.. 

Norma that is beautiful!! it's funny how the colors are so different from one to the other... I love the dark navy color too.. I think this will look great with your outfit!

Well yesterday was a long one.. I read the pattern does that count LOL.. We are getting Christmas products in and I spent the day unpacking and stocking shelves.. I was so worn out when hubby came home he suggested that we all go out for Pizza... YAY!! and tonight is his turn to cook... well I do the cooking before I go to work.. he puts it all together LOL its all good at least he try's


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--totally missed your DKAL. It is beautifully done. Really like this pattern that Elizabeth did so quickly and yours has certainaly displayed its rhythmic beauty. The bling is hard for me to see but I can see it in my mind's eye.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> then you clearly deserve it!


Thanks!!

I am glad you got the yarn you have been looking for.. you have been so good at not buying any.. you are lucky to have found the yarn! and at a good price.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> Lovely, Norma. I love how you did the beads!


Thank you Elizabeth. I must remember to put it on Ravelry.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> In the middle of the worst mistake I've made so far, on this one, having to tink back the 420 stitches of round 5 chart B. Happens!


Been there, done that and it is always something I have to tink back to fix. I was working on the horseshoe shawl and I think in was knit 3 rows, tink 1, knit 2 rows, tink, 1/2 row.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Ronie. The first one is in natural sunlight and the second one is flash. The second was much nearer the colour.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks Tanya. It is a bit hard to see but not in the flesh :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


It is looking like it should!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Especially with so many eyes on what I am doing! I am heading back to bed for a bit- I've got to get some essential cleaning done before a visitor comes this morning!



Ronie said:


> Thank you everyone on the comments on my Advent Scarf! and on our win!! Congrats Pam!! we will be making snowflakes like crazy now ...
> 
> I enjoy working with the #10 cotton.. I guess it is because it holds its body.. the fine lace yarns are very difficult for me.. but I still give them a try  I love how light they are but boy are they ever hard on the eye's..
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I have had nothing but computer problems this morning... I think Window's 10 is wanting to install itself.. and I don't want it!! so frustrating... I feel for you Tanya I can't understand why they couldn't leave well enough alone.. remember the days when we could fix our own computers!! now I just spent a half hour trying to find where to delete the cookies!! it shouldn't be this hard..LOL all done.. and hopefully back to normal.. except that now I need to go into all the sites I have to log into and re log in and have them save my passwords.. another annoyance! I think passwords should be for important things like banking!! or secure files that you need kept secure.. but not all web sites..  oh well.. I just really want off this computer and get in a nice warm room and knit!! LOL have a great afternoon all..


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The winners of the coupon codes for the Elizabeth Ravenwood SnowFlake Collection are:
> !!!Cue Jackson for a drumroll!!!
> *Pam & Ronie*
> Congrats
> I will PM you tomorrow with the codes.


Awesome!! Thank you! And congratulations to Ronie, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Arrgh!! Sorry that you had to tink, Julie :-(


Me, too, Julie.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Pam, that is so pretty. I might try it :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma! It was fun. Getting used to the small thread and hook is taking a bit of time, but I'm getting there.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Pam ...well done on the win !


Thank you, Ann, Bev, Caryn, Elizabeth, Norma, Tanya, Melanie, and Sue!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is Elizabeth's DKAL. the photos are not brilliant. We had sun until 11 o'clock but a gale too. Now it is raining...again. The bottom photo i the right colour. The yarn is Posh yarns Pamela Sock "The night sky dusted with stars". It has Stellina in it so has a sparkle. I am going to wear it with a very plain organza shirt so it is quite blingy for me :thumbup:


Very lovely!!! And, what a wonderful yarn name. :lol:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Jane ...a good test knit which would appear to have been very easy for you ....


Thank you, Ann
On the whole, it was not difficult. Very much like knitting a lace shawl, really.


> Also stray beads fallen on the floor to pick up .How do you stop them from escaping ?


I am not sure if this is rhetorical or not...
I put my beads in a shallow container with sloped sides & work on a lap tray. The occasional bead managed to hop off that but they basically land in the tray.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

*Snowflakes for November 12*
1.) *Knitted Star*

#509 Knit Stars Designed by Kirsten Hipsky 
http://www.yarn.com/product/valley-yarns-509-knit-stars-free-pattern/?utm_source=Ravelry&utm_medium=pattern-page&utm_campaign=valley-yarns-pattern509

Directly to pdf - below pics

Notes:
 This pattern was intended to be 3-D - knit two identical pieces, sew them together & stuff them. I went with a single , flat version.

Beading:
 The star on the left only has beads on the points & the valleys.
 The star on the right also has a bead on the stitch inside the ssk & the K2tog on the points.
 Alternately a bead could be placed in the seam between the points but I found it difficult to manipulate the needles at this point & decided not to try it.

2.) *Crocheted Snowflake* Charted & Written
Snowflake01 - by Marcela Robert
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snowflake-1-18

Directly to pdf - below pics

Notes: 
 If you are not used to the charts, it might be helpful to refer as well to the written instructions, especially.for clarification of the slip stitches in the picot cluster.
 The chart in the UK version contains the symbols in US format but I have added a note below the legend with the conversion info.

Beading: I didnt place beads in this as I was planning to do a 2nd one but didnt get around to it. The centre of each picot could be beaded as well as the centre of the chain loops in between those points.

3.) *Crocheted Snowflake* - Challenger!
Solstice Snowflake by Deborah Atkinson
http://www.snowcatcher.net/2014/12/snowflake-monday_29.html

Directly to pdf - below pics

Notes: 
This pattern requires some attention keeping track of all of the chains but once you figure out what is happening with the first spoke, it moves along quickly enough.
Round 4 is given in two versions: one for variegated yarn, the other for white.

Beads: 
 I didnt bead this piece because I wanted to figure it out the first time around but also it is already pretty decorative on its own. 
 Possibilities for placing beads would be at the middle of the tall points as well as the top of the shorter ones. If you really wanted to glitz it up, a bead could be placed on the loops going up the long point.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, I love your Strength. I am not usually a fan of cowls but this I like. I am tempted!


Thank you, Norma 
I would recommend this - very interesting to knit. There are a few interesting techniques used & I think that the overall effect is very nice. I haven't done a lot of cowls either but didn't hesitate to accept the test knit because this one was intriguing.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Ann, I was reading a thread on Ravelery and someone said about using a bead mat....


I read a post on that, too. I have one in my cart at Amazon - to be included as a part of my Christmas presents.
So you find this particular one works well?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Jane, I'm looking forward to the crochet chart snowflake.. I have never used a crochet chart, they do look confusing to me, but I bet once understood, it should be easier to follow....


I think if you work back & forth with the written, it should be clear.
I have some more charted ones but there are no written instructions so I was glad that I came across this one. I will try to get time to sample another today - I am not getting much lace knitting time these days. :-(


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Julie.


Not many more rounds and I will have something worth photographing again. got to keep up my reputation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here is Elizabeth's DKAL. ...


Beautiful, Norma! That single bead in the lace panel on the BO really makes a statement. Such a lovely colour, too.
Good job.
:thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Norma! It was fun. Getting used to the small thread and hook is taking a bit of time, but I'm getting there.


A magnifier can be a boon as well- I find really fine work tough on the old eyes!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> *Snowflakes for November 12*
> 1.) *Knitted Star*
> 
> #509 Knit Stars Designed by Kirsten Hipsky
> ...


Some great ideas here Jane- pity my tree is so tiny- about 10 inches high- I would need to use sewing cotton I think?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...I need to fess up...Bought several skeins ...


A good pick-me-up, Tanya


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

TANYA, you were accepted to a juried craft show and you aren't going to attend.!!!! Cancel your other plans and go . . . . . . .


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma, love your DKAL. Looks wonderful. I have the yarn picked out for this and the beads, just have to take some time to cast on. I need to put my last gansey sleeve on the DPNs, so I can work on that. And a few other things. 

Ah, Tanya, you finally got to indulge.  Sounds like you got some gorgeous yarns. Picture please?

Jane, that Solstice Snowflake is a stunner. I have saved that pattern. I may have to break my knitting streak on the flakes and crochet one.  Ok, I lied, I didn't just save it, I downloaded and printed it. 

Tanya, I agree with Chris. Move your dinner plans. Think of the research you could carry on with the other crafters on what sells and what doesn't. Check out their setups etc. And your customers there will be looking for the natural fibers-mink and alpaca. You must and will, make you own decision. But this seems like such an opportunity.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some great ideas here Jane- pity my tree is so tiny- about 10 inches high- I would need to use sewing cotton I think?


I have a pattern for a pair of earring that uses a double strand of sewing cotton. I think #10 is fine enough for me. 
Some of the little flakes - with only 2 rounds - are pretty & so quick to do!
I have one planned for tomorrow that only took 10 minutes - would be quicker once you did a few.

Some of the bigger ones - like those designed by Deborah Atkinson - I would be inclined to hang in a window. Her work is amazing!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, that Solstice Snowflake is a stunner...


Isn't it, though? When I look through her designs, I keep making a new list of ones that I want to do.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> I am glad you got the yarn you have been looking for.. you have been so good at not buying any.. you are lucky to have found the yarn! and at a good price.


Actually I have not been good at all. It was only that one time that I sat on my hands and didn't buy. I bought some yarn at the end of September when I stopped at WEBS. Then ordered yarn from ICE and also ordered some yarn from Craftsy. And considering the Craft Fair did not fare well at all, I have been very, very bad!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> TANYA, you were accepted to a juried craft show and you aren't going to attend.!!!! Cancel your other plans and go . . . . . . .


It is very tempting Chris, but it is more than I could handle now. For example they insist I have 3 wall for my booth and that would be a problem for me to put together right now. But can plan for next year. I have the possibility of 3 small fairs this month where I could bring many fewer items and even that seems like frustration.

It seems my 'business model' for selling needs some serious thought and readjustment, including my presentation of items. Laying them out on a table does not seem to work well. Spent time the other day looking at hat display ideas that didn't cost much. Also need to figure out how to display scarves so they actually sell. If feels futile to do the same thing that didn't work even tho these little fairs sound easy. One thing I will do is attend these little fairs to see exactly what quality and prices and success rates people can share with me. I really am not ready for another failure.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Norma, love your DKAL. Looks wonderful. I have the yarn picked out for this and the beads, just have to take some time to cast on. I need to put my last gansey sleeve on the DPNs, so I can work on that. And a few other things.
> 
> Ah, Tanya, you finally got to indulge.  Sounds like you got some gorgeous yarns. Picture please?
> 
> ...


I got an idea. Bev, you and Chris come here and help design a winning booth that actually sells things. Then when we are successful I will treat you to some of that delicious alpaca that I know you love to use. Sound good?

btw, I have been looking at booth set ups. And if my house gets put together before the 29th I will attend the juried fair the day before the dinner event to see the quality of the booths. I usually shop that Friday, pick up the bird, which this year is at the farm around the corner from me, and do major clean out the kitchen and LR on Saturday so people can find a place to sit and put plates.

And since you asked, here are the newest yarns:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have a pattern for a pair of earring that uses a double strand of sewing cotton. I think #10 is fine enough for me.
> Some of the little flakes - with only 2 rounds - are pretty & so quick to do!
> I have one planned for tomorrow that only took 10 minutes - would be quicker once you did a few.
> 
> Some of the bigger ones - like those designed by Deborah Atkinson - I would be inclined to hang in a window. Her work is amazing!


I'll have to take a closer look, Jane! Can't see my tiny hook though have not really searched.
I am about to have a major shuffle around in the house- taking over the tiny bedroom, that is full of my moving paper rubbish sacks- so the big bedroom becomes work space.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I am about to have a major shuffle around in the house- taking over the tiny bedroom, that is full of my moving paper rubbish sacks- so the big bedroom becomes work space.


I think that is a better use of your space Have fun re-organizing!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I read a post on that, too. I have one in my cart at Amazon - to be included as a part of my Christmas presents.
> So you find this particular one works well?


Yes, it works very well. I am not sure how long it will last. I have only had it a fortnight.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Beautiful, Norma! That single bead in the lace panel on the BO really makes a statement. Such a lovely colour, too.
> Good job.
> :thumbup:


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I think that is a better use of your space Have fun re-organizing!


 :thumbup: I will be calling in help shifting the big items!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I think if you work back & forth with the written, it should be clear.
> I have some more charted ones but there are no written instructions so I was glad that I came across this one. I will try to get time to sample another today - I am not getting much lace knitting time these days. :-(


You have been very busy for the LP. Good thing it is only a two week stint. Thanks bunches for all your work.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, thank you and I did enjoy knitting it :thumbup:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here is Elizabeth's DKAL. the photos are not brilliant. We had sun until 11 o'clock but a gale too. Now it is raining...again. The bottom photo i the right colour. The yarn is Posh yarns Pamela Sock "The night sky dusted with stars". It has Stellina in it so has a sparkle. I am going to wear it with a very plain organza shirt so it is quite blingy for me :thumbup:


Hi, I missed the link for this one, can you post it again???

I am back home, behind on everything...funny how 10 days can put you behind a month. My son is coming for Thanksgiving...he is coming the week before, so I have to baby proof the house, shop for Thanksgiving feast and other food, steam the tile floors, get all the laundry put away and well, I think you have the idea...oh my, when do I get to knit...have some things to finish and block...oh well, I must get to work!!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, it works very well. I am not sure how long it will last. I have only had it a fortnight.


Thanks for the review.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, that yarn all looks luscious :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> You have been very busy for the LP. Good thing it is only a two week stint.


Yes - I am quite glad of that. It is very time consuming - the searching, choosing, creating samples, blocking , preparing the docs, writing up the posts, ...


> Thanks bunches for all your work.


You're welcome - I sound like I am whining but it is nice to have some small gifts for Christmas. Things like this, I would attach with a gift or give free-standing to someone that I wouldn't normally give a gift to - like someone who pops in for a visit or at my Christmas party - I often do a pile of ornaments & let people choose one as they are leaving.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DFL, here is the link,

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/2015-doghouse-design-and-kal-adventure


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, the yarn is so very yummy. Glad that you will get to attend the juried craft sale. It will give you some good ideas. Very good to not stress yourself farther this year. You will have a year to prepare.

Sounds like you have had a busy two weeks, DFL. Hopefully, you will have time to get things together AND get some knitting in also.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, that yarn all looks luscious :thumbup:


It really is Norma. Now you know why I stay away from that warehouse. They sell mainly to people who weave and who like to do their own dying so their specialty is natural fiber yarns. I was thrilled to see the Galler yarn IRL with all their natural dye colors in both alpaca and cotton. And just love the Inca organic natural colored yarn which I have used for baby sweaters and hats. It feels like butter when working with it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Fiesta FREE Pattern Thursday Code: CWC1115FP
Cobweb Capelet
http://fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/2108/cobweb_capelet/?utm_source=Retail&utm_campaign=11ad3bf323-Free_Pattern_Thursday_BetteVestR_5_8_2014&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_66133aa203-11ad3bf323-64996929

5 Free Crochet Poncho Patterns from Crochet Me
http://www.crochetme.com/freemium-downloads-confirmation-ponchos


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Hi, I missed the link for this one, can you post it again???
> 
> I am back home, behind on everything...funny how 10 days can put you behind a month. My son is coming for Thanksgiving...he is coming the week before, so I have to baby proof the house, shop for Thanksgiving feast and other food, steam the tile floors, get all the laundry put away and well, I think you have the idea...oh my, when do I get to knit...have some things to finish and block...oh well, I must get to work!!!!


Welcome back DFL. Know how you feel--for every week of vacation you need 2 to regroup. I tell you what, you clean and organize my house, and I will do yours.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Fiesta FREE Pattern Thursday Code: CWC1115FP
> Cobweb Capelet
> http://fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/2108/cobweb_capelet/?utm_source=Retail&utm_campaign=11ad3bf323-Free_Pattern_Thursday_BetteVestR_5_8_2014&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_66133aa203-11ad3bf323-64996929
> 
> ...


Like those poncho patterns.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You're welcome - I sound like I am whining but it is nice to have some small gifts for Christmas. Things like this, I would attach with a gift or give free-standing to someone that I wouldn't normally give a gift to - like someone who pops in for a visit or at my Christmas party - I often do a pile of ornaments & let people choose one as they are leaving.


Don't hear any whining. Nothing wrong with taking a bit of credit for what has gone into doing this. It is clear you have done due diligence to present a very dynamic and full shared experience with all of us.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Don't hear any whining. Nothing wrong with taking a bit of credit for what has gone into doing this. It is clear you have done due diligence to present a very dynamic and full shared experience with all of us.


Thanks, Tanya


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Oh darn...
> Now I AM hooked! I love to Tat...don't know another soul who does it, so now you've got me!!!
> 
> How many here Tat? And how did you learn? I'll tell you mine if you tell me yours


So far I'm the only needle tatter...that I know of...

2 others seem to only have shuttles. I'm self-taught...LITERALLY as no one has taught me shuttle tatting.

*jscaplen* --> The BEGINNER piece hasn't been shown yet! Beads are a _tad_ more advanced. Think bi-colored cotton.

There *IS* a tatted Star Trek object offered through Etsy...but I can only offer to tat it up for an interested flying member! :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> The doily is gorgeous :thumbup: lovely work Karen.
> I might have a go at a crochet snowflake. They look about my level!


Karen, I agree your doily is gorgeous. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Yay Ronie. So looking foward to seeing your finished LE!


Me too Ronie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely, lovely knitting, Caryn!
> 
> Don't forget, everyone: For every Emma completed before Wednesday, you get a chance for a free copy of one of Elizabeth's snowflake collections. They get faster as you go along.


Gorgeous Caryn.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Very nice snowflakes, Sue and Elizabeth!!!


They are gorgeous Sue and Elizabeth. 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> You're welcome - I sound like I am whining


Drop the 'h' 

Seriously, you have put in a lot of work, and despite my lack of snowflake output it is appreciated. I am saving the files for future use. This has been fun so far. My tension is all over the place and I am using a variegated crochet thread (figure I will experiment learning with stuff I don't know what to do with) so my snowflake is odd looking, but it is enjoyable.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> There *IS* a tatted Star Trek object offered through Etsy...but I can only offer to tat it up for an interested flying member! :thumbup:


Oh, to be able to fly the USS Enterprise NCC-1701...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> It has turned into a yucky rainy day. However, otherwise it has been a good day. Today Paul had his 45th, and last radiation treatment. He will be so happy getting up tomorrow and not having to drink his pre-treatment 60 oz of water. It will be about four months until he will find out if all the cancer has gone. Now we have our Rhine cruise to look forward to, in about three weeks. I am so glad that we booked that before he got his diagnosis and it is something he has been looking forward to, and me too.
> 
> Sue


I'm glad Paul has had his last radiation treatment Sue. It's a long 4 month wait. It's great that you have the cruise to look forward to.💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

OK Tanya, you can pass this year, but I do hope that you make it to the fair just to see everything there - how it is set up and all. And if they want walls, do you have to supply your own hardware for that or will it be provided and you just need to figure out how to display stuff. I was supposed to go to a fancy craft fair like that with one of my sisters last month but had to cancel because DD calls at the last minute Friday afternoon to ask me to babysit on Saturday so they can go to a wedding. . . . .If I can remember the name of the company that runs these shows I will get you that link to their website. maybe you will see something there to help you out.

ps - lovely yarn. Someday I will come up to visit you and we will have to make a trip to that warehouse. But I have to hit the lottery first. So that I can quit the job and spend all day knitting and doing things like that. 


tamarque said:


> It is very tempting Chris, but it is more than I could handle now. For example they insist I have 3 wall for my booth and that would be a problem for me to put together right now. But can plan for next year. I have the possibility of 3 small fairs this month where I could bring many fewer items and even that seems like frustration.
> 
> It seems my 'business model' for selling needs some serious thought and readjustment, including my presentation of items. Laying them out on a table does not seem to work well. Spent time the other day looking at hat display ideas that didn't cost much. Also need to figure out how to display scarves so they actually sell. If feels futile to do the same thing that didn't work even tho these little fairs sound easy. One thing I will do is attend these little fairs to see exactly what quality and prices and success rates people can share with me. I really am not ready for another failure.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Oh, to be able to fly the USS Enterprise NCC-1701...


Ah, that would be sweet. We can all fit on that and call you captain. . . . .


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Karen, gorgeous job on that Merriment Doily. Looks great!!
> 
> Melanie, I hope you were able to fix your Vanessa Ives.
> 
> ...


Lovely photos Bev. 💞

Lovely snowflakes Tanya. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Ah, that would be sweet. We can all fit on that and call you captain. . . . .


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Bev--more terrific photos. What are the red ones?
> 
> Have some news to share. Went to a meeting tonite and one of the women there had come to the Craft Show on Saturday. She had said she wanted me to make her something, but you know now people talk. They are enthusiastic at the moment and then forget, Well this woman hjt me as soon as I walked in with a magazine and said this is what I want. It is a full length coat! I have to study the picture and try to figure out what it is about to make. She also mentioned a scarf. Apparently she was very impressed with the work she saw, especially the mink and cashmere scarfs and has been telling people about it. She made a point of saying how she went around the fair and saw nothing as complicated as mine or that she liked as much. I feel so flattered and humble that she would want me to invest in such a large project. Of course we haven;t talked money yet so will have to see what she is willing to spend. But it does make me feel good.
> 
> Also forgot to mention I received a copy of Margaret Stove's book Wrapped In Lace. Some very good information in it so far.


That's great news Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Tanya and Pam. The red ones are bittersweet.
> 
> Julie, hope you are feeling better.
> 
> Here's my Emma.


Emma is gorgeous Bev. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you from me, too, Jane. You have done a tremendous amount of work preparing for this LP. How fun for the rest of us!

P.S. I am now the proud owner of a set of little steel crochet hooks....hmmmm, they will probably get me in more trouble, but I'm ready for anything now.  

Happy Thanksgiving Preparations, DFL! 

Congratulations on the beautiful yarn finds, Tanya!!!

Once you are reorganized, Julie, it sounds like an ideal set up.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I finished another Cuerda Seca clue last night, either Clue 3 or 4. This is one where I started a MKAL a couple of weeks late, after I came back in September. Anyway, I know that I am ready to start the final clue. I have cut back on the number of beads called for in the pattern as I just thought that was too many. Now I have to look at this chart and figure where I can put a smattering of beads.
> 
> This is going to be a large shawl.
> 
> Sue


It's looking gorgeous Sue. 💞


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Tanya that yarn is beautiful and I look forward to seeing what you make with it .
Norma ....beautiful shawl .You will be a knock out wearing that in Wales ! 
I have actually finished mine and it needs blocking .The first shawl completed and all due to Elizabeth for an easy to follow pattern .Will look up beading mats .
Ronie ...totally agree about passwords .It is a bit crazy needing one for some sites .
Bev ..the shawl pattern is brill .It took me a week and all previous attempts were a disaster .in fact the yarn I used had been knitted up three times before !
Mel...second your appreciation and comments on our leader of these two weeks .
Jane ...lap tray sounds good .
DFL ..hope your return to norm goes well .Why do we all clean vigorously when having visitors? When they go isn' the place worse than when we started ?my enemy is untidyness rather than cleanliness so I end up putting things in cupboards then not able to find them later .
weeks .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you from me, too, Jane. You have done a tremendous amount of work preparing for this LP. How fun for the rest of us!
> 
> P.S. I am now the proud owner of a set of little steel crochet hooks....hmmmm, they will probably get me in more trouble, but I'm ready for anything now.
> 
> ...


I realised it was silly to expect to get all my craft stuff into the small room, and the pundits all say bedrooms should be just that, where you go to sleep- that does not need a big space.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Hugs, Linda. We'll be thinking and praying for you and your family.


Hugs from me too Linda. 💞💐💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

2.) Crocheted Snowflake Charted & Written
Snowflake01 - by Marcela Robert
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snowflake-1-18

Directly to pdf - below pics

Is anyone else having trouble printing this pattern? I keep getting blank pages. Purposefully, I am skipping the first page. Would that mess it up? It doesn't seem like it should.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Trying to import a photo from the phone.
> The Guernsey gusset.
> This is seriously blue for the green!


Looking great Julie. 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Tanya, we must have been posting at the same time as I did not see the photos, only the text. So I went back to see your yarn - very nice. Enjoy making pretty things with it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hugs from me too Linda. 💞💐💞


That reminds me we've not heard from Linda since her Tuesday, I do sincerely hope she is coping ok.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Looking great Julie. 💞


I will photograph it again, once I am on the straights, not so very much further to go! Thanks so much, Ros!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I realised it was silly to expect to get all my craft stuff into the small room, and the pundits all say bedrooms should be just that, where you go to sleep- that does not need a big space.


This made me smile. With our pending hangar and house build we might be going from a 2500 sq house with a detached 1800 sq ft garage to a 900 sq ft apartment in the hangar (while the house gets built, could be 3 years out depending upon finances so a long time in the apartment). The potential apartment is two stories so there is quite a bit of square footage taken up by the stairs. I'll have nothing but small rooms, lol. My craft stuff will be in boxes in storage. But it will be easy to go flying!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Hmmm - beads are not very evident on the knitted snowflake.
> Hopefully they show up better in this shot.


Ohhh so pretty Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

annweb said:


> Julie ...your gansey knitting is great .Annoying how colours change on the computer .
> Forgot to say how pretty your pics were Bev .
> Tanya ..some good compliments about your work and hope the coat deal comes off .
> Here are the stars I have made .Urgently trying to finish some knitting so may fall off ...sorry Jane .If I get done I shall do some more .


Gorgeous Ann. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Ooohh - I just got my prize from Rosegil for Dancing Bees - gorgeous yarn! I'll take a pic to show you later ... & confess about my Posh purchase on Sunday.


Congratulations Jane, looking forward to seeing the pics. 💞
p27😀


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> 2.) Crocheted Snowflake Charted & Written
> Snowflake01 - by Marcela Robert
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snowflake-1-18
> 
> ...


It took a bit for my PC to process the PDF so I had blank pages at first. It is a huge file. I took snapshots of the pages and copied them in MSWord. I hope the files work ok for you. I don't have the ability to make PDF's at work.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> This made me smile. .... But it will be easy to go flying!


Priorities!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

P.S. Do I get to be your co-pilot when you fly the Enterprise?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That reminds me we've not heard from Linda since her Tuesday, I do sincerely hope she is coping ok.


Yes, hugs sent in her direction.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> Priorities!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> P.S. Do I get to be your co-pilot when you fly the Enterprise?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> It took a bit for my PC to process the PDF so I had blank pages at first. It is a huge file. I took snapshots of the pages and copied them in MSWord. I hope the files work ok for you. I don't have the ability to make PDF's at work.


Thank you for trying, Melanie. My computer doesn't seem to be able to process the downloads. I will try again. Thank you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Thank you from me, too, Jane. ...


You're welcome, Toni 
I was mostly trying to say that I am glad it is only 2 weeks.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> Thank you for trying, Melanie. My computer doesn't seem to be able to process the downloads. I will try again. Thank you.


I tinkered around with Word and it converted without Adobe so maybe...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...I have actually finished mine and it needs blocking .The first shawl completed and all due to Elizabeth for an easy to follow pattern...


Can't wait to see it, Ann 
Maybe we should put strict deadlines on Elizabeth for all future design projects - she seems to work really well under pressure.


> Mel...second your appreciation and comments on our leader of these two weeks .


Thank you, Ann


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> 2.) ...Snowflake01 - by Marcela Robert...Is anyone else having trouble printing this pattern?


Are you using the doc that I posted or did you download it from Ravelry?
I can go back to my file & make sure that there is't anything amiss. It opened fine for me. 


> Purposefully, I am skipping the first page. Would that mess it up? It doesn't seem like it should.


It shouldn't matter. Is there a print preview showing up? Is that showing the pattern?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> This made me smile. With our pending hangar and house build we might be going from a 2500 sq house with a detached 1800 sq ft garage to a 900 sq ft apartment in the hangar (while the house gets built, could be 3 years out depending upon finances so a long time in the apartment). The potential apartment is two stories so there is quite a bit of square footage taken up by the stairs. I'll have nothing but small rooms, lol. My craft stuff will be in boxes in storage. But it will be easy to go flying!


lol! especially with a Helo!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Ohhh so pretty Jane. 💞


Thank you, Ros


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> It took a bit for my PC to process the PDF so I had blank pages at first. It is a huge file. ...


It is big! I hadn't noticed except that I remember it taking a long time to upload.
Why not use the UK file? It's just one page - you have to remember to convert the terms. The chart is already coded for US terminology.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...My computer doesn't seem to be able to process the downloads. I will try again. ...


Are you able to download the files that I created?
I just emailed you a file.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Oh, to be able to fly the USS Enterprise NCC-1701...


Can I come?


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Maybe we should put strict deadlines on Elizabeth for all future design projects - she seems to work really well under pressure.


That 'NO' you just heard came from Juliet! She says that fast design work means more computer time and less handing out treats time. :lol:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> That 'NO' you just heard came from Juliet! ...


I wondered what that was. Very plaintive.
:lol:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I thought I had done fine with this, with its 6 points, then when I pinned it out realized I only had 5 spaces. I think I left out something, bit I am definitely learning now. Think that is my snowflake for the day, as I would like to finish my 2015 Beaded Scarf and then back to Cuerda Seca. I think, for me, having the charts does help. The perfect snowflake still awaits me! This was Snowflake #1.

Sue


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is Elizabeth's DKAL. the photos are not brilliant. We had sun until 11 o'clock but a gale too. Now it is raining...again. The bottom photo i the right colour. The yarn is Posh yarns Pamela Sock "The night sky dusted with stars". It has Stellina in it so has a sparkle. I am going to wear it with a very plain organza shirt so it is quite blingy for me :thumbup:


Oh how lovely that turned out Norma! And what a perfect yarn name for this shawl! Bet it will look really nice with your organza shirt.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Jane, thank you so much for all the work you are putting into this. I really love that solstice one today and will definately try it after I do the Marcela Roberts one using the chart! This is such a great opportunity you have given me to brush up on my crochet again and get some lovely Christmas decorations and presents :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not many more rounds and I will have something worth photographing again. got to keep up my reputation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Absolutely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Absolutely!


 :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I got an idea. Bev, you and Chris come here and help design a winning booth that actually sells things. Then when we are successful I will treat you to some of that delicious alpaca that I know you love to use. Sound good?
> 
> btw, I have been looking at booth set ups. And if my house gets put together before the 29th I will attend the juried fair the day before the dinner event to see the quality of the booths. I usually shop that Friday, pick up the bird, which this year is at the farm around the corner from me, and do major clean out the kitchen and LR on Saturday so people can find a place to sit and put plates.
> 
> And since you asked, here are the newest yarns:


Very pretty yarns Tanya. I can see why you like this place! 
I think you are being very smart about your choice to hold off for this year and do all your research first. But it sure is an honor to be asked to be in the juried show. Sure hope you get some good ideas so that your beautiful work will sell!!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Hi, I missed the link for this one, can you post it again???
> 
> I am back home, behind on everything...funny how 10 days can put you behind a month. My son is coming for Thanksgiving...he is coming the week before, so I have to baby proof the house, shop for Thanksgiving feast and other food, steam the tile floors, get all the laundry put away and well, I think you have the idea...oh my, when do I get to knit...have some things to finish and block...oh well, I must get to work!!!!


Sounds like you need a vacation from your vacation! How exciting that your son and gk are coming for Thanksgiving even with all the work that needs to be done. You will just have to find some little spare moments to get your knitting fix in as well


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Can I come?


I hope so!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> 2.) Crocheted Snowflake Charted & Written
> Snowflake01 - by Marcela Robert
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snowflake-1-18
> 
> ...


I did the same thing and had the same problem. So I just went to the original and it printed the 2 pages just fine.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I thought I had done fine with this, with its 6 points, then when I pinned it out realized I only had 5 spaces. ..


On the positive side, you did a really good job with those points - I would think that it is the most difficult part of this.
Did you work in the extra point at the end? If so, you can just take it back to the 5th point & attach it to the beginning. No reason it can't be 5 points instead of 6.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Jane, thank you so much for all the work you are putting into this. I really love that solstice one today and will definately try it after I do the Marcela Roberts one using the chart! This is such a great opportunity you have given me to brush up on my crochet again and get some lovely Christmas decorations and presents :thumbup: :thumbup:


You're welcome, Caryn.
The Solstice is gorgeous, isn't it? 
I think that I will challenge us with another of her fancy flakes on the weekend.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> I did the same thing and had the same problem. So I just went to the original and it printed the 2 pages just fine.


So is it the file that I posted that is causing the problem?
I could make up a US version like the UK one.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I realised it was silly to expect to get all my craft stuff into the small room, and the pundits all say bedrooms should be just that, where you go to sleep- that does not need a big space.


Sounds right to me. That is a pain to have to move everything, but you will probably be a lot happier that way round.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> This made me smile. With our pending hangar and house build we might be going from a 2500 sq house with a detached 1800 sq ft garage to a 900 sq ft apartment in the hangar (while the house gets built, could be 3 years out depending upon finances so a long time in the apartment). The potential apartment is two stories so there is quite a bit of square footage taken up by the stairs. I'll have nothing but small rooms, lol. My craft stuff will be in boxes in storage. But it will be easy to go flying!


Well that is going to be quite a challenge for you. Guess you will just be flying more and knitting less? Or you will find little nooks and crannies in those small rooms where you can tuck your craft stuff! or, hopefully storage will be nearbye and you can make a spot to knit there!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I thought I had done fine with this, with its 6 points, then when I pinned it out realized I only had 5 spaces. I think I left out something, bit I am definitely learning now. Think that is my snowflake for the day, as I would like to finish my 2015 Beaded Scarf and then back to Cuerda Seca. I think, for me, having the charts does help. The perfect snowflake still awaits me! This was Snowflake #1.
> 
> Sue


Well you really did do well with each section. It is too bad that one of the spaces was missing. Maybe you can take out that last point and then just spread all the others out. 
Looking forward to seeing your beaded scarf!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> So is it the file that I posted that is causing the problem?
> I could make up a US version like the UK one.


Yes, it is the download after the pictures that doesn't work. But the first link through ravelry worked fine.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, may I add my thanks to you for all your hard work this week. it's been fun knitting up some snowflakes. 

Ros, thanks for your comments on my photos and my Emma. 



Melanie said:


> but it will be easy to go flying


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Sue, lovely snowflake. Am I missing something-I count 6 points? Ah, it's the space toward the center you missed. I still think it looks nice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sounds right to me. That is a pain to have to move everything, but you will probably be a lot happier that way round.


And hopefully get more unpacked. It is hard when all is either valuable, of sentimental worth, or practical- like my cloth stash.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Yes, it is the download after the pictures that doesn't work. But the first link through ravelry worked fine.


Okay - I'll go back & post it again to see if that fixes the progblem.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Beautiful, Norma! That single bead in the lace panel on the BO really makes a statement. Such a lovely colour, too.
> Good job.
> :thumbup:


That's what I plan to do, too. I've got 3 more rows and then the BO.  Got my WTLF blocked.  Now need some dry weather to get some photos. Maybe Saturday. We have a major storm coming through tonight through tomorrow. Knitting time!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> TANYA, you were accepted to a juried craft show and you aren't going to attend.!!!! Cancel your other plans and go . . . . . . .


Ditto from me, Tanya!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I got an idea. Bev, you and Chris come here and help design a winning booth that actually sells things. Then when we are successful I will treat you to some of that delicious alpaca that I know you love to use. Sound good?
> 
> btw, I have been looking at booth set ups. And if my house gets put together before the 29th I will attend the juried fair the day before the dinner event to see the quality of the booths. I usually shop that Friday, pick up the bird, which this year is at the farm around the corner from me, and do major clean out the kitchen and LR on Saturday so people can find a place to sit and put plates.
> 
> And since you asked, here are the newest yarns:


Lovely yarns, Tanya.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> *Snowflakes for November 12*
> 1.) *Knitted Star*
> 
> #509 Knit Stars Designed by Kirsten Hipsky
> ...


Thank you, Jane. Love that summer solstice one.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Don't hear any whining. Nothing wrong with taking a bit of credit for what has gone into doing this. It is clear you have done due diligence to present a very dynamic and full shared experience with all of us.


Ditto from me, Jane.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Yes, hugs sent in her direction.


And from me, too.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I thought I had done fine with this, with its 6 points, then when I pinned it out realized I only had 5 spaces. I think I left out something, bit I am definitely learning now. Think that is my snowflake for the day, as I would like to finish my 2015 Beaded Scarf and then back to Cuerda Seca. I think, for me, having the charts does help. The perfect snowflake still awaits me! This was Snowflake #1.
> 
> Sue


The five points give you are really, really cool star! Love it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That's what I plan to do, too. I've got 3 more rows and then the BO.  Got my WTLF blocked.  Now need some dry weather to get some photos.


I put 3 beads over the 5 in the lace panel.
I hope to block WTLF tomorrow. If the wind is quite enough, I'll try for some pics of Glacier before it is blocked again.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Jane. Love that summer solstice one.


Me, too


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my DKAL blob as well as a shot of the edge to show where I beaded it. I beaded the centre stitch of the lace panel and a stitch on either side - once removed.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my DKAL blob as well as a shot of the edge to show where I beaded it. I beaded the centre stitch of the lace panel and a stitch on either side - once removed.


That makes sense. I like ke the way that looks and think maybe I'll give that a go. Thank you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> OK Tanya, you can pass this year, but I do hope that you make it to the fair just to see everything there - how it is set up and all. And if they want walls, do you have to supply your own hardware for that or will it be provided and you just need to figure out how to display stuff. I was supposed to go to a fancy craft fair like that with one of my sisters last month but had to cancel because DD calls at the last minute Friday afternoon to ask me to babysit on Saturday so they can go to a wedding. . . . .If I can remember the name of the company that runs these shows I will get you that link to their website. maybe you will see something there to help you out.
> 
> ps - lovely yarn. Someday I will come up to visit you and we will have to make a trip to that warehouse. But I have to hit the lottery first. So that I can quit the job and spend all day knitting and doing things like that.


Thanx for letting me off the hook Chris. It would be good to see what this other fair company does. The local one here requires you to build your own booth, including the walls. Did not ask if they provided help carrying materials in. The one that I did last week end had the HS kids work for us and they were terrific young people with great energy and good attitudes.

And you are welcome to visit anytime and play hooky with me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I thought I had done fine with this, with its 6 points, then when I pinned it out realized I only had 5 spaces. I think I left out something, bit I am definitely learning now. Think that is my snowflake for the day, as I would like to finish my 2015 Beaded Scarf and then back to Cuerda Seca. I think, for me, having the charts does help. The perfect snowflake still awaits me! This was Snowflake #1.
> 
> Sue


Haven't you heard that no 2 snowflakes are alike (smile)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my DKAL blob as well as a shot of the edge to show where I beaded it. I beaded the centre stitch of the lace panel and a stitch on either side - once removed.


I think a blue mustache very stylish these days.

Beautiful, again.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I think a blue mustache very stylish these days.
> Beautiful, again.


Thanks - longing to have it blocked... but actually it is your colour - purple.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yep. That's how I see it too! Each of my snowflakes will tell a story.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Haven't you heard that no 2 snowflakes are alike (smile)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just finished my 2015 Beaded Lace Scarf. Had to cut short both November and December's patterns as I was running out of yarn, but this scarf is definitely long enough anyway.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Just finished my 2015 Beaded Lace Scarf. ...


Yay!!
I am one pattern repeat behind you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished my 2015 Beaded Lace Scarf. Had to cut short both November and December's patterns as I was running out of yarn, but this scarf is definitely long enough anyway.
> 
> Sue


I had to do that, too, Sue. Had about a yard left. Glad you got it finished. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, can't wait to see your blob blocked. 

Sue, looking forward to seeing your Beaded Scarf.

And did someone have their WTLF done??

Here's my Snowflake Star.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, can't wait to see your blob blocked.
> 
> Sue, looking forward to seeing your Beaded Scarf.
> 
> ...


Looks good, Bev!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Here's my Snowflake Star.


Nice!
:thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Bev said:


> And did someone have their WTLF done??
> 
> Here's my Snowflake Star.


I have mine blocked. Just need to get photos taken.  Love your Snowflake Star!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good, Bev. I have got so engrossed with trying the crocheted ones that I had forgotten this knitted one. That is a really pretty one.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Jane, can't wait to see your blob blocked.
> 
> Sue, looking forward to seeing your Beaded Scarf.
> 
> ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Julie. I had a bit more tinking with this one, than I wanted, but I did get it done. 

Thanks, Jane.

Thanks, Pam.

Thanks, Sue. I think I am going to try a crocheted one next-Solstice Snowflake. 

My WIPs seem to be left behind this week.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Looks good, Bev. I have got so engrossed with trying the crocheted ones that I had forgotten this knitted one. That is a really pretty one.


And only two ends to weave in!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks - longing to have it blocked... but actually it is your colour - purple.


Oh, even better yet!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Julie. I had a bit more tinking with this one, than I wanted, but I did get it done.
> 
> Thanks, Jane.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Oh how lovely that turned out Norma! And what a perfect yarn name for this shawl! Bet it will look really nice with your organza shirt.


Thank you so much, Caryn.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my DKAL blob as well as a shot of the edge to show where I beaded it. I beaded the centre stitch of the lace panel and a stitch on either side - once removed.


Your blob is very pretty. I love the colour :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, that is pretty. Wonderful snowflake.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> And only two ends to weave in!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

THanks, Norma.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's what I plan to do, too. I've got 3 more rows and then the BO.  Got my WTLF blocked.  Now need some dry weather to get some photos. Maybe Saturday. We have a major storm coming through tonight through tomorrow. Knitting time!


Yay! Looking forward to seeing WTLF. Hope the storm passes soon and that stay safe.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my DKAL blob as well as a shot of the edge to show where I beaded it. I beaded the centre stitch of the lace panel and a stitch on either side - once removed.


Great that you got it finished! Love the way you placed the beads. Can't wait to see it blocked


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, can't wait to see your blob blocked.
> 
> Sue, looking forward to seeing your Beaded Scarf.
> 
> ...


Love the star Bev. I should do another knitted one as well. They are such a different texture.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished my 2015 Beaded Lace Scarf. Had to cut short both November and December's patterns as I was running out of yarn, but this scarf is definitely long enough anyway.
> 
> Sue


Wonderful. It is nice and long. I had been worried too about running out, but I ended up with enough to do the whole pattern. Can't wait to see yours!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> It shouldn't matter. Is there a print preview showing up? Is that showing the pattern?


Thank you, Jane and Melanie, for all of the attempts at converting that pattern. Yes, I was seeing the print preview pages, but still getting blank pages when I printed until the one you emailed me, Jane. I have no idea what was going on there. Very strange.

There are now three points on Emma. It is coming along.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> So is it the file that I posted that is causing the problem?
> I could make up a US version like the UK one.


I don't think that it was just your file. When I went to the site, that one wouldn't print either - but Caryn got it to. Interesting. :?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Yes, it is the download after the pictures that doesn't work. But the first link through ravelry worked fine.


Which link is the "first" link? I used the "download now" link that didn't work. Maybe my computer picked up a bug, but I downloaded other patterns after that with no problems.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my DKAL blob as well as a shot of the edge to show where I beaded it. I beaded the centre stitch of the lace panel and a stitch on either side - once removed.


Another beauty, Jane!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Love the star Bev. I should do another knitted one as well. They are such a different texture.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Congratulations, Sue, on finishing your 2015 scarf!!! Tanya's words about snowflakes being different is so true. Yours are looking great!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Love your mustache Jane (never thought I would say that to a woman, lol).

Nice snowflake Bev.

Congrats on finishing your 2015 scarf Sue. Looking forward to seeing it blocked.

Pam, did you post a photo of your WTLF? 

I finally finished my first snowflake. I did the Grandma Jennie's. Please ignore the weird colors, I am using crochet thread that I don't know what to do with, which is probably how I got it in the first place. The gifter did not know either, lol. I like the colors though, just not as a snowflake. It is 4-ply cotton (that's all that is on the band) on a 1.80mm hook.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ......I finally finished my first snowflake. I did the Grandma Jennie's. Please ignore the weird colors, I am using crochet thread that I don't know what to do with, which is probably how I got it in the first place. The gifter did not know either, lol. I like the colors though, just not as a snowflake. It is 4-ply cotton (that's all that is on the band) on a 1.80mm hook.


I love it!!! Good job!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Love your mustache Jane (never thought I would say that to a woman, lol).
> 
> Nice snowflake Bev.
> 
> ...


Melanie, this colorway reminds me quite a few multi-colored cotton yarns. Some of them are not my favorites and have used them just as you did this one. I made a wash cloth out of some and did some kids hats and can't recall what else. I think the snowflake is just fine and when blocked and stiffened will look a whole lot better hung up. Given your craftiness, you might want to sprinkle blingy sparkles on it when you do the stiffening. That should blend or mute the colors a bit and create a nice effect.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--so like your Snowflake Star. 

Really need to get it together and make some of these fun little patterns.

Last year I gave one or two snowflakes to my DIL who reported to me that she had it hanging all winter last year. Now that was nice. Since she is being so much more supportive of me with GD, maybe she will get another this year. And in green I think as that is her favorite color. She would paint the world green if no one stopped her!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, beautiful snowflake and lovely colouring :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Love your mustache Jane (never thought I would say that to a woman, lol).
> 
> Nice snowflake Bev.
> 
> ...


Oh, Melanie, the thread is pretty and would made a gorgeous trim on a pocket or collar, pretty doilies or coasters, coverings for arms and backs of chairs to protect the fabric like was done in the in the 40's and earlier, trim for dresser scarves (does anyone use these things anymore?). Why not use this thread to make pretty "snowflake" coasters to add to the table?

Lovely snowflake.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks Toni, Tanya, Norma, and Tricia. I have started a second snowflake with the same thread, different pattern. I do have a lot of blue in my house so they could work as coasters, good idea Tricia. Anything on the backs or arms of chairs would become cat beds in no time, lol.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I finally finished my first snowflake. I did the Grandma Jennie's. Please ignore the weird colors, I am using crochet thread that I don't know what to do with, which is probably how I got it in the first place. The gifter did not know either, lol. I like the colors though, just not as a snowflake. It is 4-ply cotton (that's all that is on the band) on a 1.80mm hook.


I LOVE your colored snowflake!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll have to take a closer look, Jane! Can't see my tiny hook though have not really searched.
> I am about to have a major shuffle around in the house- taking over the tiny bedroom, that is full of my moving paper rubbish sacks- so the big bedroom becomes work space.


That is such a good idea!! after all we just sleep in our bedrooms and a bigger work space will make you more comfortable 

Tanya those yarns are wonderful!! I love to see all the colors people buy.. I seem to get stuck in a rut and buy the same colors over and over..


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> trim for dresser scarves (does anyone use these things anymore?).


Me _waves hand wildly_! Just ironed one to put back on top of the bookcase in my bedroom. It's sole function is to keep people from seeing all the dust there. :lol:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> So far I'm the only needle tatter...that I know of...
> 
> 2 others seem to only have shuttles. I'm self-taught...LITERALLY as no one has taught me shuttle tatting.
> 
> ...


I needle tat too!! and when I was learning I was thinking to myself 'I want to do what they did century's ago!' thinking that was shuttle tatting.. but the truth is (in my research) needle tatting came first then the shuttle!! I have a feeling the shuttle came about when they were fixing large nets for fishing boats.. I do find needle tatting much easier.. and if I make a mistake I can fix it.. shuttle tatting is very difficult to fix a mistake! 
Karen your work is amazing and you have to be our best tatter here!! my work goes as far as tiny motifs.. I have never tried a full size doily 

Welcome home DFL.. I hope you had a great time.. I'd love one of those steamers for my floors.. I doubt I'll ever get one because to mop my floors takes all of 10 minutes if that.. I have very little space to mop.. mostly its carpet! but I have had large areas before.. and would love hard wood floors in the front room!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you from me, too, Jane. You have done a tremendous amount of work preparing for this LP. How fun for the rest of us!
> 
> P.S. I am now the proud owner of a set of little steel crochet hooks....hmmmm, they will probably get me in more trouble, but I'm ready for anything now.
> 
> ...


YAY!! that is great... you will have fun with them. I feel every knitter needs to learn the basics of crochet too... the two go so well together... I'm a total crochet addict too.. and am so glad I know how to do both knit and crochet...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I thought I had done fine with this, with its 6 points, then when I pinned it out realized I only had 5 spaces. I think I left out something, bit I am definitely learning now. Think that is my snowflake for the day, as I would like to finish my 2015 Beaded Scarf and then back to Cuerda Seca. I think, for me, having the charts does help. The perfect snowflake still awaits me! This was Snowflake #1.
> 
> Sue


Sue these are getting better and better!!! I knew you would get this


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev I love the snowflake star!! I am almost done with mine.. darn work gets in the way LOL.. I have 4 days off starting tomorrow and I plan on getting some more things blocked and lots of snowflakes done! I think all these snowflakes will add a lot to the 'Holiday Decorations' 

Jane that looks great!! I think if I were to do it again I would make the middle panel wider.. only because of the way I knit.. I think it would look beautiful when worn.. and because I love that stitch pattern


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Which link is the "first" link? I used the "download now" link that didn't work. Maybe my computer picked up a bug, but I downloaded other patterns after that with no problems.


my computer gave me fits too with this one... I did get it printed but had to restart my computer too.. as I was restarting my computer it decided to print.. even though I canceled the print job!! very strange indeed.. once I get off of here I will run my anti virus programs and hope nothing pop's up.. With my Son on this computer all day and night it is amazing that it isn't giving me more fits!! I may just put everything on a thumb drive and have my 'Geek' wipe it clean.. then start fresh again


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love the snowflake Melanie!! I love those colors too.. we have alot of them in my house too.. I use doily's all the time!! for everything..  I have throws on my chairs and loveseats.. the cat does claim them  but at least they can be tossed in the wash.. I do have a special attatchment on my vacuum (that doesn't look right but google says it is) but it's a pain to use because the hose isn't very long??? makes me wonder who designs these things..LOL

I love all the snowflake's everyone is doing.. I agree with everyone Jane.. you really have given us a treasure of patterns to choose from.. I am going to keep this LP on my desktop for future reference  I'd like to make every one of them 

That is such great news Tanya.. it is wonderful when family matters work themselves out and all is good again.. it sounds like you and your daughter are understanding each other a bit more and your GD is going to get so much from being closer to you .. it is very heartwarming 

Well ten pages caught up on!! I am running late as usual.. Have a great day/evening all!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is such a good idea!! after all we just sleep in our bedrooms and a bigger work space will make you more comfortable
> 
> Tanya those yarns are wonderful!! I love to see all the colors people buy.. I seem to get stuck in a rut and buy the same colors over and over..


I think most of tend to do that. I have found people have a color or color scheme that speaks to them and they keep chosing those same colors over and over again. I have to struggle this way, too, when thinking about selling stuff. Other people do not share my taste.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I love the snowflake Melanie!! I love those colors too.. we have alot of them in my house too.. I use doily's all the time!! for everything..  I have throws on my chairs and loveseats.. the cat does claim them  but at least they can be tossed in the wash.. I do have a special attatchment on my vacuum (that doesn't look right but google says it is) but it's a pain to use because the hose isn't very long??? makes me wonder who designs these things..LOL
> 
> I love all the snowflake's everyone is doing.. I agree with everyone Jane.. you really have given us a treasure of patterns to choose from.. I am going to keep this LP on my desktop for future reference  I'd like to make every one of them
> 
> ...


It is not my daughter, Ronie, but my DIL that is being more open to me. Having that difficult talk back in July really made a difference. And it is heartwarming for all of us I think.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I needle tat too!! and when I was learning I was thinking to myself 'I want to do what they did century's ago!' thinking that was shuttle tatting.. but the truth is (in my research) needle tatting came first then the shuttle!! I have a feeling the shuttle came about when they were fixing large nets for fishing boats.. I do find needle tatting much easier.. and if I make a mistake I can fix it.. shuttle tatting is very difficult to fix a mistake!
> Karen your work is amazing and you have to be our best tatter here!! my work goes as far as tiny motifs.. I have never tried a full size doily
> 
> A nice little steamer can really clean and refresh carpets as well as hard floors.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Congratulations, Sue, on finishing your 2015 scarf!!! Tanya's words about snowflakes being different is so true. Yours are looking great!


isn't it supposed to be that no two are exactly identical?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Love your mustache Jane (never thought I would say that to a woman, lol).
> 
> Nice snowflake Bev.
> 
> ...


More colourful than what I recall of snowflakes as a child, but I like it Melanie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks Toni, Tanya, Norma, and Tricia. I have started a second snowflake with the same thread, different pattern. I do have a lot of blue in my house so they could work as coasters, good idea Tricia. Anything on the backs or arms of chairs would become cat beds in no time, lol.


How many cats do you own? I like the idea that they rest on your chair backs!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Your blob is very pretty. I love the colour :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma. I think it will be lovely if I can ever get around to blocking it.

Sorry, everyone, I am late getting my post up today because of unavoidable circumstances. Coming soon...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is such a good idea!! after all we just sleep in our bedrooms and a bigger work space will make you more comfortable ...


Plus I should be able to tackle the remaining paper rubbish sacks that I put everything into, when I moved. So much was 'put' when I first moved- and I must be always grateful to the young people who moved me, and all those paper sacks- so many trips did they make in Ta'a's little car.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Yay! Looking forward to seeing WTLF. Hope the storm passes soon and that stay safe.


Thanks, Caryn. It's pretty windy out there right now (thankfully not as windy as Tricia had it the other day). It's also raining, so wouldn't be good to go out and try to get some photos. I finished my Elizabeth DKAL last night. Am planning to block it today (hopefully).


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Pam, did you post a photo of your WTLF?
> 
> I finally finished my first snowflake. I did the Grandma Jennie's. Please ignore the weird colors, I am using crochet thread that I don't know what to do with, which is probably how I got it in the first place. The gifter did not know either, lol. I like the colors though, just not as a snowflake. It is 4-ply cotton (that's all that is on the band) on a 1.80mm hook.


Love your snowflake, Melanie! It looks great.

No, I haven't posted a photo of it yet as it's still windy and rainy outside. Hopefully at some point this weekend we'll get a break in the weather.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

*Snowflakes for November 13*
1.) *Tatted Ornament*
Single heart - CLOVER DROP HEART by Nancy Tracy - Be-Stitched
http://www.be-stitched.com/free-tatting-patterns/clover-drop-heart/

Four hearts joined - TATTED HEART DOILY by Nancy Tracy - Be-Stitched
http://www.be-stitched.com/free-tatting-patterns/tatted-heart-doily/

Directly to pdf - below pics

Many Thanks to Karen (Kaixixang) for tatting the spectacular sample pieces.

2.) *Crocheted Snowflake*
Crochet Snowflake Pattern by Bobbi Lewin
http://bobbilewin.com/?p=3400

Directly to pdf - below pics - 3 versions

Notes:
 There are some typos in the original pattern & Round 4 contains a long repeat sequence that I will try to break down to make it easier to follow. So I will post both the original in PDF form & an edited version - both in US terms, as well as the edited UK version.
 The flake at top left was the first that I did - without beads. I painted it with glitter glue to see if it would look okay. I am not fussy about the effect.
 The one on the right is beaded.
 The bottom one is a variation that I thought might be easier than those 3-pronged picot clusters. It is just the smaller picot cluster all the way around. It looks more like a ship's wheel. It might look better if only every 2nd one had a picot cluster.

Beading:
 I beaded the main picot in each cluster.

3.) *Crocheted Snowflake*
Snowflake Christmas Ornament by Maggie Weldon
http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/2010/11/18/snowflake-christmas-ornament-free-crochet-pattern/

Directly to pdf - below pics

Notes: 
There is a mistake in the bracketing in round 5. In the 2nd set of brackets, the first dc should not be repeated. It should resemble the first set of bracketed stitches.

Beading: 
 I didnt bead it because it was already a bit busy for the first time around. There are lots of possibilities for adding beads in the picots, especially in the uppermost one in the large peaks & in the smaller one in between peaks.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Jane, I don't see a download for the crocheted snowflake by Maggie Weldon.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Love that light blue snowlflake. I think color works very well with these ornaments. I can see doing a bunch in colors as a baby mobile.

Like the others, too, but just wanted to comment on the use of color.

I don't think I have the patience for tatting but definitely admire the skilled work of others in this technique.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Jane, I don't see a download for the crocheted snowflake by Maggie Weldon.


It takes a while to get it all up. I can only load three attachments with the original post. Then I can only add them one at a time. I have to wait in between each one until they load before I can prepare the next one.
They should all be there now. A lot of files today.

Both of the crocheted ones had typos so I fixed them - so I posted the original, a US edited version & a UK edited version. I also separated the sections in the Bobbi Lewin one because the explanation was really cumbersome. I hope it is clearer the way I laid it out.

I would appreciate it if people would let me know if any adjustments need to be made to the PDFs that I have been creating. I can fix them & repost.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Jane, I don't see a download for the crocheted snowflake by Maggie Weldon.


The last 3 downloads are for Maggie Weldon patterns. Did you open them up?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Caryn, for the comment on my Snowflake star. I am getting ready to do the crocheted one-solstice.

Thanks also, Melanie. Your Jenny looks great. 

Thanks also, Tanya. I was pleased with how it turned out.

Thanks, Ronie. Have fun the next 4 days off!!

Jane, relax. We will still be here.  Not to worry about you post.

Oh, Jane, those are all beautiful. 

Karen, after what Ronie said about needle tatting, it being quicker and easier to fix mistakes, I may have to look into it. Tatting still calls to me, but the shuttle is so fiddly.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Great that you got it finished! Love the way you placed the beads. Can't wait to see it blocked


Thank you, Caryn. The beads are not clearly visible in the photo. Even when blocked, they will be very subtle because they take on the colour of the yarn. There was already enough bling with the metallic filament.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> I don't think that it was just your file. When I went to the site, that one wouldn't print either - but Caryn got it to. Interesting. :?


I never printed from the original file. When possible, I copy & paste instructions into a text file to save on ink & paper.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Another beauty, Jane!


Thank you, Toni


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Love your mustache Jane (never thought I would say that to a woman, lol).


Well - good thing that I knew the context or I might be a bit upset with you! ;-)


> I finally finished my first snowflake. I did the Grandma Jennie's. Please ignore the weird colors....


I think it is very interesting in this variegated cotton.
Deborah Atkinson frequently uses such colourways.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Me _waves hand wildly_! Just ironed one to put back on top of the bookcase in my bedroom. It's sole function is to keep people from seeing all the dust there. :lol:


I use them, too.
Speaking of dust, has anyone ever noticed the nice lacy pattern that gets left when you lift up a doily? One of the reasons that I hate to dust & destroy that lovely lace.
That's my story & I'm sticking to it!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Continuing on the theme of no two snowflakes looking alike... I can also offer proof that they are not all symmetrical.
My first Bobbi was missing a picot cluster which I never realized until I had a pin left over as I was starching it. That blind man is welcome to inspect it from his horseback as he gallops by.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane that looks great!!


Thank you, Ronie


> I think if I were to do it again I would make the middle panel wider...


I really like that star stitch, too, & I was tempted to increase that section but when I saw the first FOs, I thought that it was nicely proportioned.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Oh, Jane, those are all beautiful...


Thank you, Bev


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Enjoy your time off Ronie. We will want to see pictures of all the knitting and crocheting you get done  

Julie - 2, although sometimes I think there is a third when cleaning their litter boxes, lol.

Lovely tatting Karen.

Hope your weather gets better Pam.

Love the new patterns Jane.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

They weren't there yet. I'm collecting the patterns for future use. 
A couple of years ago I think I had printed some snowflake patterns and never made them. Working FT and commuting an hour each way leaves me little time to do all the things I want to. 


tamarque said:


> The last 3 downloads are for Maggie Weldon patterns. Did you open them up?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I use them, too.
> Speaking of dust, has anyone ever noticed the nice lacy pattern that gets left when you lift up a doily? One of the reasons that I hate to dust & destroy that lovely lace.
> That's my story & I'm sticking to it!!


Good on you, Jane!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Enjoy your time off Ronie. We will want to see pictures of all the knitting and crocheting you get done
> 
> *Julie - 2, although sometimes I think there is a third when cleaning their litter boxes, lol.*
> 
> ...


lol! I am curious to know what colours they are!?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Having had a go at today's snowflake, I think I really am a chart person. I am not going to finish up with a snowflake today. I am still playing around with it, but eveNtually will pull it out.

I do have my 2015 Beaded a Lace a Scarf blocking now, and hope to get a couple more rows done on Cuerda Seca, but for now, or at least today I think I am done with the crocheting.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Having had a go at today's snowflake, I think I really am a chart person....


I have found another charted one that isn't too bad looking. I will have a go at that this evening. Once you get a better feel for it, I am sure that you will take off!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Which link is the "first" link? I used the "download now" link that didn't work. Maybe my computer picked up a bug, but I downloaded other patterns after that with no problems.


I meant Jane's first link of the pattern to Ravelry. At ravelry I clicked free Ravelry Download and then Download pdf and it opened and printed. 
But at this point I gather all is well and you now have the pattern and probably finished the snowflake


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I finally finished my first snowflake. I did the Grandma Jennie's. Please ignore the weird colors, I am using crochet thread that I don't know what to do with, which is probably how I got it in the first place. The gifter did not know either, lol. I like the colors though, just not as a snowflake. It is 4-ply cotton (that's all that is on the band) on a 1.80mm hook.


Melanie, I absolutely love how that snowflake came out in the variegated blue! It will make a great decoration.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Bev I love the snowflake star!! I am almost done with mine.. darn work gets in the way LOL.. I have 4 days off starting tomorrow and I plan on getting some more things blocked and lots of snowflakes done! I think all these snowflakes will add a lot to the 'Holiday Decorations'


Yay for 4 days off and lots of snowflakes!!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> lol! I am curious to know what colours they are!?


Litter-mates, girls, black with about six white chest hairs, six white armpit hairs, and a dozen white hairs in the nether regions, lol. One has copper eyes and one has yellow eyes - American Bombay would be the closest breed. Former veterinarian office strays (the find these kittens a home type of stray).


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks Caryn and Elizabeth


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Caryn. It's pretty windy out there right now (thankfully not as windy as Tricia had it the other day). It's also raining, so wouldn't be good to go out and try to get some photos. I finished my Elizabeth DKAL last night. Am planning to block it today (hopefully).


You are doing great finishing lots of projects Pam! Looking forward to seeing this one too. We now have the wind on the east coast - at least here in NC. Supposed to get a couple of freezing temp nights too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I use them, too.
> Speaking of dust, has anyone ever noticed the nice lacy pattern that gets left when you lift up a doily? One of the reasons that I hate to dust & destroy that lovely lace.
> That's my story & I'm sticking to it!!


I like that reasoning!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Hope your weather gets better Pam.
> 
> quote]
> 
> Thanks, Melanie. I do, too. It's pretty miserable out there right now. It's in the mid-50s so not chilly at all, just the sort of day to stay in and knit!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> *Snowflakes for November 13*
> 1.) *Tatted Ornament*
> Single heart - CLOVER DROP HEART by Nancy Tracy - Be-Stitched
> http://www.be-stitched.com/free-tatting-patterns/clover-drop-heart/
> ...


All these patterns are gorgeous. Karen, what beautiful tatting and Jane what wonderful crocheting! Please don't fret over getting these patterns out at any special deadline Jane. There are already so many to do it will keep me busy well beyond these 2 weeks!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Yay for 4 days off and lots of snowflakes!!!!


From me, too, Ronie! Enjoy your long weekend!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I use them, too.
> Speaking of dust, has anyone ever noticed the nice lacy pattern that gets left when you lift up a doily? One of the reasons that I hate to dust & destroy that lovely lace.
> That's my story & I'm sticking to it!!


Yes, I love those lacy patterns and have quite a few myself :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> You are doing great finishing lots of projects Pam! Looking forward to seeing this one too. We now have the wind on the east coast - at least here in NC. Supposed to get a couple of freezing temp nights too.


It feels good to get them finished up. I've got the DKAL blocking now, so will be taking photos of both when I get the chance. I'm now back to my Mountain Trails. Will work on that and hopefully a snowflake today.

That's going to feel really cold if you've got those low temps and the wind, too. Brrrr. Stay in and stay warm!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> All these patterns are gorgeous. Karen, what beautiful tatting and Jane what wonderful crocheting! Please don't fret over getting these patterns out at any special deadline Jane. There are already so many to do it will keep me busy well beyond these 2 weeks!


Ditto from me, Jane and Karen. You both do such lovely work.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I use them, too.
> Speaking of dust, has anyone ever noticed the nice lacy pattern that gets left when you lift up a doily? One of the reasons that I hate to dust & destroy that lovely lace.
> That's my story & I'm sticking to it!!


And here I was thinking I was the only one who lifted them carefully so I wouldn't disturb the pretty lace pattern of dust. :lol:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Having had a go at today's snowflake, I think I really am a chart person. I am not going to finish up with a snowflake today. I am still playing around with it, but eveNtually will pull it out.
> 
> I do have my 2015 Beaded a Lace a Scarf blocking now, and hope to get a couple more rows done on Cuerda Seca, but for now, or at least today I think I am done with the crocheting.
> 
> Sue


I liked the crochet chart too. It did clarify where some of the chains were supposed to be connected. But I did find I kept losing my place. It isn't straight, so I couldnt use a ruler or magnet to mark where I was. 
Looking forward to seeing your blocked beaded scarf.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> And here I was thinking I was the only one who lifted them carefully so I wouldn't disturb the pretty lace pattern of dust. :lol:


Gently pinch a few threads of opposite sides between finger & thumb, trying to grasp as little as possible & lift directly up in one quick motion. It is a well honed skill.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Litter-mates, girls, black with about six white chest hairs, six white armpit hairs, and a dozen white hairs in the nether regions, lol. One has copper eyes and one has yellow eyes - American Bombay would be the closest breed. Former veterinarian office strays (the find these kittens a home type of stray).


Don't know the American Bombay- I guess I could Google it. I think Forrestmum1's Forrest is a Bengal Cat- with quite unusual striping. Myself I have a fondness for black cats, and the dark Tortoiseshell. And Gingers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> And here I was thinking I was the only one who lifted them carefully so I wouldn't disturb the pretty lace pattern of dust. :lol:


   :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Gently pinch a few threads of opposite sides between finger & thumb, trying to grasp as little as possible & lift directly up in one quick motion. It is a well honed skill.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

All the snowflakes are looking great. I am saving patterns for after Thanksgiving...have to get ready for my Son and his family.

Finally getting caught up and feeling better (getting over jet lag...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> All the snowflakes are looking great. I am saving patterns for after Thanksgiving...have to get ready for my Son and his family.
> 
> Finally getting caught up and feeling better (getting over jet lag...


I've obviously not followed something here, DFL, jetlag?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, 
I almost have my DPNs in my last gansey sleeve! I had them in and knitted a few rows-DIL came over to knit this morning, but the sleeve was a little too small. Remeasured and started again. Looking better. I figured that would be the time to do it, when I had company and would feel accountable.

I want to tackle that crocheted Solstice sometime this weekend. My socks are my car project again and the last one is growing. And I downloaded Elizabeth's snowflake e-books. I need to take a gander and see if I want to do some of those this week. Course if Jane keeps putting up gorgeous ones, I might not get to Elizabeth's.

Glad you are recovering, DFL.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've obviously not followed something here, DFL, jetlag?


Been in Maui for vacation....pictures will be given later....I was very inspired with the lovely scenery and botanical overload....sooooo...yes I am going to design again in 2016...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Been in Maui for vacation....pictures will be given later....I was very inspired with the lovely scenery and botanical overload....sooooo...yes I am going to design again in 2016...


Maui, as in Hawaii? Has to be I guess? that must be a loooong flight do you take it in stages? That sounds a wonderful prospect for all of us at the LP!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Brilliant, Bev- I am so glad you took your courage in both hands and started working traditionally!



eshlemania said:


> Julie,
> I almost have my DPNs in my last gansey sleeve! I had them in and knitted a few rows-DIL came over to knit this morning, but the sleeve was a little too small. Remeasured and started again. Looking better. I figured that would be the time to do it, when I had company and would feel accountable.
> 
> I want to tackle that crocheted Solstice sometime this weekend. My socks are my car project again and the last one is growing. And I downloaded Elizabeth's snowflake e-books. I need to take a gander and see if I want to do some of those this week. Course if Jane keeps putting up gorgeous ones, I might not get to Elizabeth's.
> ...


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Been in Maui for vacation....pictures will be given later....I was very inspired with the lovely scenery and botanical overload....sooooo...yes I am going to design again in 2016...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie,
> I almost have my DPNs in my last gansey sleeve! I had them in and knitted a few rows-DIL came over to knit this morning, but the sleeve was a little too small. Remeasured and started again. Looking better. I figured that would be the time to do it, when I had company and would feel accountable.
> 
> I want to tackle that crocheted Solstice sometime this weekend. My socks are my car project again and the last one is growing. And I downloaded Elizabeth's snowflake e-books. I need to take a gander and see if I want to do some of those this week. Course if Jane keeps putting up gorgeous ones, I might not get to Elizabeth's.
> ...


Good for you Bev. That Gansey is going to be wonderful! 
I started the solstice snowflake too. But I seem to be adding some design elements to it so far. Might have to start over, or use this one as is and then try again.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> I meant Jane's first link of the pattern to Ravelry. At ravelry I clicked free Ravelry Download and then Download pdf and it opened and printed.
> But at this point I gather all is well and you now have the pattern and probably finished the snowflake


Well, I have the pattern. 

Thank you, Caryn.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Been in Maui for vacation....pictures will be given later....I was very inspired with the lovely scenery and botanical overload....sooooo...yes I am going to design again in 2016...


Wow. That must have been wonderful. Can't wait to see your inspirations! No wonder you had jet lag though!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Here is the snowflake that had the chart. I needed the written imstructions as well, but it was fun learning to use the chart.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

More beautiful snowflakes today, Jane and Karen!!! And Caryn!!!

Those tatted ones are exquisite, Karen!!!

Thank you for the encouragement about crochet and collecting hooks, Ronie.  Enjoy your time off. 

Won't that be so fun to see DFL's creative juices flowing in the design arena?!!!  It sounds like you had a wonderful trip!!! 

After a day of scrapbooking with my mom, I am off to finish "Emma With Blue Sparkles". It is so fun to see everyone's work!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Here is the snowflake that had the chart. I needed the written imstructions as well, but it was fun learning to use the chart.


That looks really good, Caryn. I'm working on Snowflake Star right now.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...I started the solstice snowflake too. But I seem to be adding some design elements to it so far. Might have to start over, or use this one as is and then try again.


As long as you do it all the same way, it will be fine.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Here is the snowflake that had the chart. I needed the written imstructions as well, but it was fun learning to use the chart.


Good job 
I have been working on those other ones that are charted but I think some written support is called for. Since there isn't any with the pattern, I'll have to come up with something.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn, love your latest snowflake.

DFL, what a wonderful trip you must have had.

Here are some pictures of a cave we went through.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, love your latest snowflake.
> 
> DFL, what a wonderful trip you must have had.
> 
> Here are some pictures of a cave we went through.


Interesting photos, Bev.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free for this weekend
Venus cowl by Alexandra Davidoff
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/venus-cowl-3

NEVER ENDING LOVE BABY AFGHAN from Leisure Arts
http://www.leisurearts.com/blog/2015/11/never-ending-love-baby-afghan/?utm_source=Leisure+Arts+Newsletter&utm_campaign=2e2d698ef9-FPF+-+Never+Ending+Love+Baby+Afghan&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_cec46c6fd5-2e2d698ef9-211046425&goal=0_cec46c6fd5-2e2d698ef9-211046425&mc_cid=2e2d698ef9&mc_eid=ae93443c6b


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Interesting photos, Bev.


I agree!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dragonflylace said:


> Been in Maui for vacation....pictures will be given later....I was very inspired with the lovely scenery and botanical overload....sooooo...yes I am going to design again in 2016...


Brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lovely snowflake, Caryn :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, the cave looks quite scary! The last photo is very atmospheric.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn-- your snowflake star came out very well. I did one of those, too, and enjoyed doing it as I recall. 

Bev-- that cave looks like is was a bit of an adventure.

DFL-had missed that your vacation was to Maui. How nice. I always thought a trip to Hawaii would be terrific, especially to the more rural and undeveloped areas. From pictures, I can see how inspirational the terrain could be.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Pam, Jule and Norma. I was so very glad that DH brought two flashlights along. As you can see the floor was not smooth and it had water in it also. We thought it was an interesting experience, but feel no real need to do it again.  But it was worth it for the last photo. 

Thanks, Tanya. Yes, it was an adventure. We really feel like that weekend was totally an adventure. It was just awesome.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Pam, Jule and Norma. I was so very glad that DH brought two flashlights along. As you can see the floor was not smooth and it had water in it also. We thought it was an interesting experience, but feel no real need to do it again.  But it was worth it for the last photo.
> 
> Thanks, Tanya. Yes, it was an adventure. We really feel like that weekend was totally an adventure. It was just awesome.


I can feel that from your posts and pics. It is so good to stretch ourselves and be open to such challenges. I always find doing that to be so enlivening to spirit and body.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Another nice snowflake Caryn.

Lovely photos Bev. The last is quite special.

I started another snowflake last night, this one seems to be going a bit faster than the first one but there are fewer sc's in the chains and my tension is looser.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Melanie. Looking forward to your next snowflake.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Toni, Bev, Jane, Tanya, Pam and Norma. That was a fun one to do. 
Toni, I'll be interested to se Emma with blue sparkles  

Nice pictures of that cave, Bev. Sure looks like an awfully small opening to have to crawl through, not to mention the stony bottom. Good for you though to take the challenge! I love the middle picture with that splash of color from the exit light.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my 2015 Beaded Lace Scarf. Another Christmas gift finished. Thanks to Elizabeth for another great design. I do like these sampler type scarves, and getting a new pattern each month certainly makes for an easy knit.

Blocked size was 76" x 10 1/2"

The two last pics probably are closest to the true colour.

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Beautiful knit, beautiful colour and beautiful design. Beautifully done, Sue :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Beautiful knit, beautiful colour and beautiful design. Beautifully done, Sue :thumbup:


ditto, from me.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Maui, as in Hawaii? Has to be I guess? that must be a loooong flight do you take it in stages? That sounds a wonderful prospect for all of us at the LP!


We had one stop coming back in San Franscisco...but still, it is a 10 hour flight (in the air)...

My prospects for next year will be a design to follow my previous group of shawls....I started with Midnight in Lavender Fields....the next one I believe will be a "Morning in ____"..so I am thinking of a combination of Estonian shawl but beginning with a center back motif; a square...working into a rectangle on both sides.. I think I have it in my mind...but the hard part is to get it onto paper...we'll see what happens.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> I was very inspired with the lovely scenery and botanical overload....sooooo...yes I am going to design again in 2016...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Here is the snowflake that had the chart. I needed the written imstructions as well, but it was fun learning to use the chart.


Beautiful, Caryn!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Another nice snowflake Caryn.
> 
> Lovely photos Bev. The last is quite special.
> 
> I started another snowflake last night, this one seems to be going a bit faster than the first one but there are fewer sc's in the chains and my tension is looser.


You are probably more relaxed, too. Enjoy the journey


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, love your latest snowflake.
> 
> DFL, what a wonderful trip you must have had.
> 
> Here are some pictures of a cave we went through.


Beautiful photos, Bev! I especially like that last one that is inside looking out!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Beautiful knit, beautiful colour and beautiful design. Beautifully done, Sue :thumbup:


My exact words, too.

Love the stitch pattern variety and a great size.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I do like these sampler type scarves, and getting a new pattern each month certainly makes for an easy knit.


You are going to like the 1st Quarter MKAL, then. 



britgirl said:


> Blocked size was 76" x 10 1/2"


Lovely, long stretch of lace!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Caryn. It may have looked small in the picture, but we were well able to walk in and DH only cracked his head on the ceiling once.  Yes, we were quite glad to see that splash of color and light at the end of the tunnel. 

Sue, I love you beaded scarf. It looks wonderful. Great stitching. The color and the beads go well. 

DFL, sounds like you are well on your way in designing. It makes me anticipatory. 

Thanks, Elizabeth. That one was an interesting one to catch. I finally figured out I had to use the flash to balance the light inside a bit with the outside to get true colors outside. Does that make sense?


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Elizabeth. That one was an interesting one to catch. I finally figured out I had to use the flash to balance the light inside a bit with the outside to get true colors outside. Does that make sense?


Yes, makes sense, but I never would have thought of it. Just amazing how you captured it. Beautiful!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Caryn. It may have looked small in the picture, but we were well able to walk in and DH only cracked his head on the ceiling once.  Yes, we were quite glad to see that splash of color and light at the end of the tunnel.


Ouch! What an interesting hike. :thumbup:



> Sue, I love you beaded scarf. It looks wonderful. Great stitching. The color and the beads go well.


That is a beautiful Christmas gift, Sue!!!



> DFL, sounds like you are well on your way in designing. It makes me anticipatory.


I can't wait!!! 



> Thanks, Elizabeth. That one was an interesting one to catch. I finally figured out I had to use the flash to balance the light inside a bit with the outside to get true colors outside. Does that make sense?


Fantastic! That technique makes total sense. I look forward to trying it.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> I just have to share with you all that the designer for the Vanessa Ives shawlette asked to post my photo to the pattern page for it (and Sue's is posted there as well), and Elizabeth also has asked to post my Glacier (Let It Snow) scarf photo to the pattern page for that one. It's so exciting for me!


Congratulations Pam and Sue, that's fantastic for both of you!!! 💞💐💞


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Re: camera settings
I have produced some of the photos pre-PDF download. Now that I have the instructions I *FINALLY* have my outdoor night shots without having to wait for snow.

*britgirl* --> I adore that green...exact shade and manufacturer please?

Sunlight green I'll live with but I have to have that other green too!!!

*jscaplen* --> letting you know that these tatted doilies are worked in ecru. But I had enough of it so I didn't have to switch colors. A little light soaking in Oxi-clean or Dreft before you dry and stiffen them will insure that my skin oils won't stay with the doilies. This would be true whether I crocheted or tatted...but I'm in contact with them longer tatting.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's a photo of my completed Emma.


Emma is gorgeous Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Zibbiedawn said:


> Hi, I'm new to the group and this is my first time posting here. I saw the notice for the snowflake event and thought it looked like fun! I love to knit lace shawls and tatting is on my bucket list, although I bought a tatting class on Craftsy and didn't make it through the first step--but I won't stop trying! Lol I'm fairly new to crochet but God bless YouTube! Here is my first Emma, in blue, with I hope a lot more to come!


It's gorgeous and welcome to LP. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Zibbiedawn said:


> Thank you all who have welcomed me! This seems like a very friendly and supportive group.


It's a wonderful group, I'm sure you will love it here, I know I do!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Welcome, Deborah!


Welcome from me too Deborah. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

My darling GD Keira-Lee&#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: And we love having you, Ann.


Yes we do!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> It is lovely and sunny here today, although quite cool and windy. More leaves are falling, to my DH's dismay, as he had just finished vacuuming up loads of them. He reseeded recently so doesn't want the leaves covering the new grass. With the falling leaves, the berries on our holly tree are turning red. I am wondering what that bodes for the winter. At least there will be plenty of food for the birds.
> 
> Sue


I love these photos Sue. 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Beautiful knit, beautiful colour and beautiful design. Beautifully done, Sue :thumbup:


ditto


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Cute bears!
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue. 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I finished a second snowflake, yippee! I did the Anchor Snowflake with Flower Center. Halfway through I was looking at it and realized that I was probably doing the SC in chain space wrong. Yep, a quick search confirmed it. When I learned to crochet the book never mentioned chain spaces, each stitch was done in the front loop, back loop, or both loops, defaulting to both loops if not specified. Which is what I was doing. Sigh. So much easier to do the stitch around the whole chain and not try to pick up the two loops.

I finished a third snowflake but this one no one gets to see. I should not watch TV and crochet at the same time. I missed about half of the chain 5's in the last round of the Snowflake Monday Flake #2. Which of course I did not realize until after I wove in the ends. Hook and learn.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you for that fix, Ros
> Glad to see you. I wondered about you but you had said that you were going someplace with Carmen & Jackson so I figured that you were busy.


You're welcome Jane, of course I just had to give him lots of hugs and kisses from you all. It's a hard job but someone's gotta do it!!! 😉💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I was also thinking that Sue was inadvertently becoming a crochet designer. ;-)
> 
> I have some crocheted heart patterns - have some for my tree - but they are pattens that I had from paper sources from way back & can't share them.
> Here is a CU of my tree one year. One of the hearts is visible - I also have a smaller one - can't see it in the photos, though.There is a tatted ornament over to the right - which was given to me - since I haven't learned that skill - yet!


I love your tree Jane, it's beautiful!!! Will Michael come home for Christmas? I hope he does. 💞🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Ros!


Thanks Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely bears, Ros.
> How many Huggable Bears is that now?


Thank you Jane, that would be 27 Huggable bears. 💞🐻💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> That is such a beautiful tatted snowflake, Karen :thumbup:


It sure is beautiful Karen. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Yeah!!! We get to see Jackson!!! And chickens! It is fun to see him so comfortable with them.
> 
> Welcome back, Ros. I am hoping things go well for your MIL.
> 
> Somewhere, I saw a trio of beautiful Ros bears. :thumbup:


Thank you Toni, Jackson loves running around with those chickens. Those bears have been delivered to their new owners now. 💞🐻💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my 2015 Beaded Lace Scarf. Another Christmas gift finished. Thanks to Elizabeth for another great design. I do like these sampler type scarves, and getting a new pattern each month certainly makes for an easy knit.
> 
> Blocked size was 76" x 10 1/2"
> 
> ...


Absolutely beautiful, Sue!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is the yarn that I won from Rosegil with Dancing Bees - thank you to those of you who voted for mine.
> 
> Also the Posh that I ordered on Sunday.


You're welcome. Yummy yarn Jane, looking forward to seeing what you make with all of it. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Congratulations Pam and Sue, that's fantastic for both of you!!! 💞💐💞


Thank you, Ros!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Welcome back Ros.


Thank you Melanie. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Emma is gorgeous Pam. 💞


Thank you.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I got another interesting surpise gift yesterday.
> I had bought the Canadian Geography Series eBook by Anne-Lise Maigaard a while back - mostly because of the design called Newfoundland - but it also has Alberta which we were drooling over a little while ago - although now I am thinking that Manitoba will be the first one that I'll do - I am so fickle! But I digress.
> I received an email that the PEI Shawl
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pei-shawl
> ...


It's beautiful, I love it. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> My darling GD Keira-Lee💞


What a great photo and a beautiful young lady!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've just been skyping with Bev- and I have two rounds of chart B completed- chart B is 18 rows and then I divide for the yokes- major mathematical intervention, and on to the lacy part!


That's great Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> What a great photo and a beautiful young lady!


Thank you Pam and she's a really sweet and kind person. I'm very proud of the young lady she has become. But again you all know how biased I am!!! 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Pam and she's a really sweet and kind person. I'm very proud of the young lady she has become. But again you all know how biased I am!!! 💞


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Not very many snowflakes, but here is what I have so far.
> Did you see the pictures of the 1,000 caps that a lady has made? She has been taking pictures through the year and reached 1! 000 a few days ago.


They are gorgeous Tricia and yes I did see that on KP. 💞
P40😀


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Karen. It is KnitPicks Stroll Everglades Heather.

Sue


kaixixang said:


> *britgirl* --> I adore that green...exact shade and manufacturer please?
> 
> Sunlight green I'll live with but I have to have that other green too!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Toni.

I think all my snowflakes look different!

Sue


TLL said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Congratulations, Sue, on finishing your 2015 scarf!!! Tanya's words about snowflakes being different is so true. Yours are looking great!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Melanie, that looks fine.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Love your mustache Jane (never thought I would say that to a woman, lol).
> 
> Nice snowflake Bev.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That sounds like a real compliment from her. She might really appreciate our in her favourite colour.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Last year I gave one or two snowflakes to my DIL who reported to me that she had it hanging all winter last year. Now that was nice. Since she is being so much more supportive of me with GD, maybe she will get another this year. And in green I think as that is her favorite color. She would paint the world green if no one stopped her!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Let's say I am trying. I am going to visit a friend on Wednesday, who likes to crochet, and I am hoping to ask get some of my questions, which I really hope will help.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Sue these are getting better and better!!! I knew you would get this


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Karen. It is KnitPicks Stroll Everglades Heather.
> 
> Sue


Thanx Sue--Karen saved me the trouble of asking myself. It really is a wonderfully rich color.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> I liked the crochet chart too. It did clarify where some of the chains were supposed to be connected. But I did find I kept losing my place. It isn't straight, so I couldnt use a ruler or magnet to mark where I was.
> Looking forward to seeing your blocked beaded scarf.


Normally on a crochet chart the pattern repeats itself all the way around... so once you have the first one figured out it is easy to follow the rest around  I place something on the round I am on.. either a check mark or a stitch marker. I have a magnetic board so a small magnet works too.. or you can look at your piece and see how many rounds you have done and see on the chart what round to do..


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Let's say I am trying. I am going to visit a friend on Wednesday, who likes to crochet, and I am hoping to ask get some of my questions, which I really hope will help.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> My darling GD Keira-Lee💞


Beautiful! 

Was it Keira-Lee that was so sick awhile back?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone! lots of pretty snowflakes everywhere 

Welcome home DFL.. that is a very long flight! I sure hope they showed movies and that the flight was pleasant  I would imagine jet lag is a issue for a few days.. you flew across several time zones! I have a friend in Memphis that wants us to come out! but flying makes me ill so it would have to be by car.. I would love to fly but not too crazy about the motion sickness or the anxiety attacks!  
I look forward to seeing your new designs.. it is sounding very interesting 

Sue that turned out very nice.. I like that one chart too  It looks like it would be a fun scarf to make.. especially if you only had one chart a month to do  I would probably still fall behind.. LOL You are doing very well with your crochet and I hope your friend can answer some questions you have.. the hard part is like Melanie was saying.. is it through a loop? both loops? or around the chain.. most patterns will let you know ahead of time.. and it is fun to see the details between all those options.. 

I blocked 3 snowflakes last night. I didn't sugar them or starch them. I might do something with them as they are blocking.. possibly a clear spray or use a paint brush and some corn starch. They did turn out nice 

Pam we had torrential rains yesterday too.. but like you said.. not too cold! It sure is doing our Pacific Northwest a lot of good!!  I think the snow resorts should be open by Thanksgiving  another short season but better than last year when a lot never did open. Maybe this is a sign of our weather patterns getting back to normal  

I am going to attempt a few more snowflakes this weekend and finish up my cowl.. it feels good to not have a lot of knitting going on.. simple quick projects are just what I need .. Perfect timing for this LP


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Was it Keira-Lee that was so sick awhile back?


I was wondering the same thing  She sure is beautiful! and what a interesting Star Fish!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

And I don't suppose there is anymore roominess than on our overseas aircraft. I always liken it to being in a sardine can. Good that you are nearly back to normal!
Looking forward to seeing your "Morning..." shawl.



dragonflylace said:


> We had one stop coming back in San Franscisco...but still, it is a 10 hour flight (in the air)...
> 
> My prospects for next year will be a design to follow my previous group of shawls....I started with Midnight in Lavender Fields....the next one I believe will be a "Morning in ____"..so I am thinking of a combination of Estonian shawl but beginning with a center back motif; a square...working into a rectangle on both sides.. I think I have it in my mind...but the hard part is to get it onto paper...we'll see what happens.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> My darling GD Keira-Lee💞


Both beautiful Keira-Lee and the Starfish.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> That's great Julie. 💞


Thanks Ros!
I am even closer now and at the end of my first cone.
I took a photo, and now I can't work out how to upload to LP!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> My darling GD Keira-Lee💞


She is lovely :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my 2015 Beaded Lace Scarf. Another Christmas gift finished. Thanks to Elizabeth for another great design. I do like these sampler type scarves, and getting a new pattern each month certainly makes for an easy knit.
> 
> Blocked size was 76" x 10 1/2"
> 
> ...


So well done Sue and wonderful photos as well! I really liked that middle pattern too. Such a lovely deep green color.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> We had one stop coming back in San Franscisco...but still, it is a 10 hour flight (in the air)...
> 
> My prospects for next year will be a design to follow my previous group of shawls....I started with Midnight in Lavender Fields....the next one I believe will be a "Morning in ____"..so I am thinking of a combination of Estonian shawl but beginning with a center back motif; a square...working into a rectangle on both sides.. I think I have it in my mind...but the hard part is to get it onto paper...we'll see what happens.


That is a very long time to be in a plane, but I guess it is worth it to be able to get to Hawaii. So glad you are inspired to start designing again. 
:thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Beautiful, Caryn!


Thank you Elizabeth.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Caryn. It may have looked small in the picture, but we were well able to walk in and DH only cracked his head on the ceiling once.  Yes, we were quite glad to see that splash of color and light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> Sue, I love you beaded scarf. It looks wonderful. Great stitching. The color and the beads go well.
> 
> ...


Oh no, poor dh. You are really doing great with learning how to get the light you want with your camera. This does make sense- and so cool that you figured it out. What kind of camera is it again?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Re: camera settings
> I have produced some of the photos pre-PDF download. Now that I have the instructions I *FINALLY* have my outdoor night shots without having to wait for snow.
> 
> *britgirl* --> I adore that green...exact shade and manufacturer please?
> ...


I like that green too Karen.
Good suggestion about using some oxi clean for washing. I have some old snowflakes that seem to have turned a bit yellow- I wonder if that would brighten them again.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> My darling GD Keira-Lee💞


She is so pretty and that is quite a large starfish she is holding!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Normally on a crochet chart the pattern repeats itself all the way around... so once you have the first one figured out it is easy to follow the rest around  I place something on the round I am on.. either a check mark or a stitch marker. I have a magnetic board so a small magnet works too.. or you can look at your piece and see how many rounds you have done and see on the chart what round to do..


Thanks Ronie. I was thinking because it is circular, I would not be able to use my magnet. But that does make sense that I would just have to keep track of which round I am on.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Ros!
> I am even closer now and at the end of my first cone.
> I took a photo, and now I can't work out how to upload to LP!!!


Hope you can figure it out. Looking foward to seeing the progress!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Love the cave pictures Bev! I was thinking how much fun it would be to camp in there then I remembered caves have bats!!! Yikes.. I hate them.. It is fun to see your adventures though.. I have explored a few caves.. but with someone who knew them and we didn't go too far into them.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Yes, makes sense, but I never would have thought of it. Just amazing how you captured it. Beautiful!





TLL said:


> Fantastic! That technique makes total sense. I look forward to trying it.


Thanks, Elizabeth and Toni. I use the flash when I am taking pictures of the moon on a dark night. It allows the camera to focus better. I have about 5 pictures of that cave opening from inside the cave and the colors were all washed out on all of them. Then I remembered the flash and got the good one. 

Ros, what a lovely picture of your GD and the starfish. 

Melanie, yes, watching tv can be dangerous. Especially if you are enjoying the show. 

So nice you have a friend who crochets, Sue. Having hands on help is so invaluable! 

Thanks, Caryn. It's an Olympus Stylus and I love it. The only thing I haven't figured out is how to get true colors for sunsets. It wants to make them yellow when there is no yellow there. And pink or coral is so much prettier in sunsets. Hmmm! I shall have to try using the flash to see if that will do it. :idea:

Thanks,Ronie. We got through the cave in 20-30 minutes, picking our way carefully. So it wasn't a very long one. They told us it was used in the Underground Railway back in the Civil war. And yes, this cave does have bats, but they only hibernate in it. So, you can go through it May 1st through Oct 31st. We got though on the last day it was open.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Elizabeth and Toni. I use the flash when I am taking pictures of the moon on a dark night. It allows the camera to focus better. I have about 5 pictures of that cave opening from inside the cave and the colors were all washed out on all of them. Then I remembered the flash and got the good one.
> 
> Ros, what a lovely picture of your GD and the starfish.
> 
> ...


Bev--can you use filters over the lens to control the color? I remember that from my older cameras and my daughters early days in photography.

How interesting that the cave was part of the Underground Railroad. We have a leg of the that railroad that runs up the east side of the Hudson River with many known stops along the way. My side of the river had abolitionist activity but not the RR itself.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I probably could if I had some.  I never thought of that. I will have to check out that possibility.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I probably could if I had some.  I never thought of that. I will have to check out that possibility.


A good camera store should have them or be able to give you information. And of course, my favorite, call Olympus and ask what is available for your camera. Even talk to them about the color distortion problem


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

*Snowflakes for November 14 *

1.) *Crocheted Snowflake* Charted & Written 
My Picot - Christmas Theme #9005 - snowflake C
http://www.mypicot.com/9005.html

Directly to pdf - below pics

Notes:
 The charts are not really easy to follow so I wrote instructions to go with them.
 The one on the left was my first interpretation - then figured that it should have been 2dctog instead of individual dc.
 Neat construction - just one row.
 Blocking leaves much to be desired.

Beading:
 I beaded the middle of the central picot.

2.) *Crocheted Snowflake* Charted & Written 
My Picot - Christmas Theme #9005 - snowflake A
http://www.mypicot.com/9005.html

Directly to pdf - below pics

Notes:
 The charts are not really easy to follow so I wrote instructions to go with them.
 Again - just one row.
 The bullion stitches take a little dexterity & getting used to finding a good tension for the loops over the hook.

Beading:
 I beaded the middle of the central picot.

3.) *Crocheted Snowflake* Charted & Written 
My Picot - Christmas Theme #9005 - snowflake D
http://www.mypicot.com/9005.html

Directly to pdf - below pics

Notes:
 The charts are not really easy to follow so I wrote instructions to go with them.
 The stitch in rnd 2 for which the symbol looks a bit like a leaf was not explained in the legend. I tracked it down on the website & it is a puff stitch - which I didnt like - so I just left it as 3dctog.
 The little appendage (with the separate diagram) is not as fussy as it might look & is a neat way to get that section done without adding another row.

Beading:
 I never added beads but one could be placed in the middle of the picot, as well as between the 2 sc & 3 sc between the points

4.) *Crocheted Snowflake*
Last Minute Snowflake by Deborah Atkinson
http://www.snowcatcher.net/2015/10/snowflake-monday_26.html

Directly to pdf - below pics

Notes:
 There are 3 versions of this one: the mini (so cute), 1st version & 2nd version (which has the picots between the points.)
 I accidentally did two of version 1 - got carried away & forgot to add the picots.
 This is one of her simpler designs.

Beading:
 For the mini, I just beaded the central ch on the points.
 For version 1, I beaded the central ch on the points as well as adding one between the last & first sc of each section. I also beaded between the sections on round 2.
 For version 2, I did as above but also added a bead to the middle of the central picot.
 More beads could be added to all of the points of the picot cluster.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Hope you can figure it out. Looking foward to seeing the progress!


I need to locate the ordinary camera- it's on the phone, but do you think I can locate the file!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

They have all been lovely Jane! But I may just have to try a couple, and thanks for the UK conversions.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Phew!
I hope no one was holding their breath waiting for today's post.
I usually prepare all of the files the night before. However, last night, I was trying to find more charted patterns - which involved testing them out. I did a lot of fiddling around with these My Picot flakes but the charts really need refining, I think. Also, they don't include all of the necessary info in the legend.
I only tried samples from the #9005 file. I will try some of the others tomorrow - ones that don't have puff stitches or bullion stitches.

I would appreciate it if someone could go through the files to make sure that they are okay. Goodness knows what I was saying at the end! Since these will be still be here after we move on, I would like to ensure that they are accurate.

So after fiddling around with these My Picot designs last night - scrapping several that weren't working out right - I then blocked over a dozen flakes & finally decided to indulge myself by starting another Deborah Atkinson fancy flake. 

So round about 5 am I crawled off to bed - which meant that I was rather later rising thus extremely late getting all of this together.

No knit flake today because I never got time to prepare it - due to trying to find those charted samples.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

How hard you have worked for us Jane- quite the treasury of snowflakes.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my 2015 Beaded Lace Scarf. ...


Looks great, Sue 
Lovely colour & your usual superb knitting & blocking. I love the shot on the leaves.
That is my favourite motif as well.

I managed to finish knitting December last night - no idea when I will get around to blocking it. WTLF is on the rack at the moment with the DKAL waiting & those 2 that need re-blocking...


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> 1.) *Crocheted Snowflake* Charted & Written
> My Picot - Christmas Theme #9005 - snowflake C
> http://www.mypicot.com/9005.html
> 
> ...


I like your first interpretation better so that is the one I will try.  Thanks for all your work on these.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ....the next one I believe will be a "Morning in ____"...


Morning in Maui???


> so I am thinking of a combination of Estonian shawl but beginning with a center back motif; a square...working into a rectangle on both sides...


Sounds very interesting! Looking forward to seeing what you decide upon.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> *jscaplen* --> letting you know that these tatted doilies are worked in ecru...


Thanks, Karen


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...So much easier to do the stitch around the whole chain and not try to pick up the two loops.


Definitely. I would imagine that it has a "cleaner" look, too. They will just slide along to spread them out evenly.


> I missed about half of the chain 5's in the last round ...Which of course I did not realize until after I wove in the ends.


I try to remember to look back at the last row before moving on to the next - & before cutting the thread. Operative word: try.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I love your tree Jane, it's beautiful!!!


Thank you, Ros 


> Will Michael come home for Christmas? I hope he does.


That's the plan. There was some talk of them having to work over the Christmas period - because of delays in getting things done due to the election of the new government. I can't see the senators staying over Christmas, though!

He has a bit of a snag in his exam schedule, though: three 3-hour exams scheduled for the same day (which is also the 1st day of exams - nothing like having them spread out a bit later to give more time to prepare.) So he is waiting to find out what they will do about that - move one until later in the schedule or defer it to next term. He can't arrange a ticket home until he knows.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane, that would be 27 Huggable bears. 💞🐻💞


Amazing!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> You're welcome. Yummy yarn Jane, looking forward to seeing what you make with all of it. 💞


Me, too! 
I made the mistake of looking at tomorrow's offerings. :-(

... & I really can't excuse myself for another purchase because I found a gradient yarn (well, I guess more of a colour changing yarn) that does not cost an arm & a leg & ordered a 100g skein of fingering & another of lace.

I am also waiting for Knit Picks to have their big after Thanksgiving sale ...

But all of this will be part of my Christmas present so maybe it would be okay to just add a few more pieces of Posh to my list. You think?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> How hard you have worked for us Jane- quite the treasury of snowflakes.


Quite so. You do not need to apologise. It is for us to say how grateful we are :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I am going to visit a friend on Wednesday, who likes to crochet, and I am hoping to ask get some of my questions, which I really hope will help...


I am sure it will be a big help - especially since you have specific questions to ask.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> But all of this will be part of my Christmas present so maybe it would be okay to just add a few more pieces of Posh to my list. You think?


Definately :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> They have all been lovely Jane!


Thank you, Julie 


> But I may just have to try a couple, and thanks for the UK conversions.


I'd appreciate knowing if they came out okay - since I didn't work from them. There could be things that need to be fixed - which I would like to know.

Has anyone worked from the UK versions?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> A good camera store should have them or be able to give you information. And of course, my favorite, call Olympus and ask what is available for your camera. Even talk to them about the color distortion problem


Thanks, I will. 

Jane, I love Deborah Atkinson's snowflakes. Printed out.
Posh would be on my Christmas list also.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I like your first interpretation better so that is the one I will try.  Thanks for all your work on these.


You're welcome, Melanie 
I think that I prefer the mistaken version, too.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I am also waiting for Knit Picks to have their big after Thanksgiving sale ...


Don't know about after Thanksgiving, but they are having a huge yarn sale this Monday, the 16th. They are calling it The Big Sale, so don't know if it is replacing Black Friday sales.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, I love Deborah Atkinson's snowflakes. ...


She has so many gorgeous designs to choose from. I will have another fancy one for tomorrow - or the next day.
Did you do the Solstice after?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Don't know about after Thanksgiving, but they are having a huge yarn sale this Monday, the 16th. They are calling it The Big Sale, so don't know if it is replacing Black Friday sales.


Okay - thanks for the heads up. I'd be really upset if I missed it.

*Sue*, now you should be able to take advantage of it since it will be before you leave.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Another wonderful offering of snowflakes, Jane! I hope you can rest up tonight. 

I will look more closely at them later. At the moment my DH needs his new basketball referee pants hemmed. It is hand work, but I'd rather be knitting. 

Thanks for the heads up on the KnitPicks sale, Elizabeth!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> *Snowflakes for November 14 *
> 
> ..........
> 4.) *Crocheted Snowflake*
> ...


I appreciate your downloading the patterns directly as I cannot deal with My picot which demands too much to connect with them. It was not a friendly process.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Quite so. You do not need to apologise. It is for us to say how grateful we are :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks, Norma


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I appreciate your downloading the patterns directly as I cannot deal with My picot which demands too much to connect with them. It was not a friendly process.


It isn't always easy to track thing down or figure out how to get the file. I remember one that you figured out - an Italian site, I think. That one was really tricky.

Normally when I post links to new patterns that I have found, I don't post the pdf because it is quicker to just view it on the page. It saves download time for those who have limited access - especially is it is something that you don't want to download.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--9 hours of testing? That is a wicked exam schedule for Michael. Also seems counterproductive for the University to do this. And for a freshman? 

As for your getting more yarn? What else is there to buy in life!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...As for your getting more yarn? What else is there to buy in life!


Excellent question, Tanya!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

These both employs charts.
My Picot Christmas afghan motifs
http://www.mypicot.com/9013.html
Click on this actual text: Please use this link to download pattern.

My Picot Snowflake afghan motifs
http://www.mypicot.com/9014.html

Whimsical Wrap by Universal Yarn
http://universalyarn.com/pattern.php?pattern=1270

Linda's scarf by Linda Moorhouse
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lindas-scarf-2

Might be of interest to someone
Knitting In the Round Made Easy
http://www.craftsy.com/guide/knitting-tutorial-in-the-round/25537?_ct=rbew&_ctp=191455


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--9 hours of testing? That is a wicked exam schedule for Michael. Also seems counterproductive for the University to do this. And for a freshman?


I know - brutal!


> As for your getting more yarn? What else is there to buy in life!


For sure!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I like your first interpretation better so that is the one I will try.  Thanks for all your work on these.


Me, too, Jane. Thank you so much!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I know - brutal!


VERY!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Jane. Thank you so much!


You're welcome, Pam


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That would be great. I will be looking for it, since I was anticipating missing their post Thanksgiving sale

Sue.


dogyarns said:


> Don't know about after Thanksgiving, but they are having a huge yarn sale this Monday, the 16th. They are calling it The Big Sale, so don't know if it is replacing Black Friday sales.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my Cuerda Seca blob. So glad it is finally done. I cut down a lot on the beads, but it still seemed to take forever. Hopefully tonight or tomorrow I will block. Now to concentrate on other WIPs, and of course, need to try another snowflake.

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Cuerda Seca blob. So glad it is finally done. I cut down a lot on the beads, but it still seemed to take forever. Hopefully tonight or tomorrow I will block. Now to concentrate on other WIPs, and of course, need to try another snowflake.
> 
> Sue


It is going to be beautiful all blocked out, Sue!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Cuerda Seca blob. So glad it is finally done. I cut down a lot on the beads, but it still seemed to take forever. Hopefully tonight or tomorrow I will block. Now to concentrate on other WIPs, and of course, need to try another snowflake.
> 
> Sue


Looks good, Sue, and am looking forward to seeing it blocked.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Good looking blob Sue. I like the bead placement.

Jane, I don't think anyone here will suggest you deny yourself pretty yarn 

Toni, I had to sew on two buttons that DH managed to pop off his shorts. One was the most bizarre color but lo and behold I had matching thread.

Here are my two latest snowflakes, in technicolor no less.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Cuerda Seca blob. So glad it is finally done. I cut down a lot on the beads, but it still seemed to take forever. Hopefully tonight or tomorrow I will block. Now to concentrate on other WIPs, and of course, need to try another snowflake.
> 
> Sue


Even your blobs are beautiful!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Here are my two latest snowflakes, in technicolor no less.


I am so loving your colored snowflakes!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Here are my two latest snowflakes, in technicolor no less.


They look great, Melanie! I really like them in the multi-color yarn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It isn't always easy to track thing down or figure out how to get the file. I remember one that you figured out - an Italian site, I think. That one was really tricky.
> 
> Normally when I post links to new patterns that I have found, I don't post the pdf because it is quicker to just view it on the page. It saves download time for those who have limited access - especially is it is something that you don't want to download.


Now that you mention it, I do remember that incident with that Italian download. I was a bit obsessed with that one; guess I am not in that mindset with My Picot. The site is not inviting with no pictures of patterns to view.

You really have done such a great deal of work on this Snowflake project and it seems that everyone is getting so much out of it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Cuerda Seca blob. ...


That is going to be so striking when blocked, Sue. Those beads really set off that yarn. Did you continue to use the 2 different beads as you went along?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Here are my two latest snowflakes, in technicolor no less.


You will be able to make a lovely display with your beautiful technicolour snowflakes, Melanie. 
:thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...You really have done such a great deal of work on this Snowflake project and it seems that everyone is getting so much out of it.


Thanks, Tanya.
There are so many crocheted patterns - too bad there aren't more knit ones.
I had a number of patterns planned that have been getting pushed aside when I come across others that tempt me more. I am loving the Deborah Atkinson patterns. Even the complicated ones are so well written that they are easy to do.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--love your Cuerda Seca alth it is not that much of a blob and can see the layout of the details. I think the beads will really show much better when it is blocked tho and will enhance the whole appearance.

Melanie--your snowflakes are doing so well and the multi-color is really a good choice for them. I really compliment you on taking on this challenge as it seems to be a new skill and these snowflakes, while small, have a fair amount of sophistication of design to them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Phew!
> I hope no one was holding their breath waiting for today's post.
> I usually prepare all of the files the night before. However, last night, I was trying to find more charted patterns - which involved testing them out. I did a lot of fiddling around with these My Picot flakes but the charts really need refining, I think. Also, they don't include all of the necessary info in the legend.
> I only tried samples from the #9005 file. I will try some of the others tomorrow - ones that don't have puff stitches or bullion stitches.
> ...


If I ever get my mind cleared from the Fair prep and its disaster, and get these baby mittens done, I will have to try a couple of the D. Atkinson flakes. Thought I would knit today as it was so cold outside and do outdoor stuff tomorrow but forgot I made a date with a friend to go see this drumming event in the afternoon. So that means I get to do leaf blowing in the morning or knitting and the leaves need doing before they pack down too. They are like gold in the garden otherwise I would just plain ignore them


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Did you do the Solstice after?


Going to try it out this weekend. 

Sue, love your blob. It is going to be gorgeous!! The beads really stand out.

Melanie, love your technicolor snowflakes.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Good looking blob Sue. I like the bead placement.


:thumbup:



> Jane, I don't think anyone here will suggest you deny yourself pretty yarn


You sure won't get any discouraging words from here. 



> Toni, I had to sew on two buttons that DH managed to pop off his shorts. One was the most bizarre color but lo and behold I had matching thread.


I'm not the least bit surprised! 

Those basketball pants were black with black thread, even sitting in the window in the bright sun, I am not looking forward to doing that again. ...I must be getting old or something.... :roll:



> Here are my two latest snowflakes, in technicolor no less.


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you so much for taking the time to do these for us.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> It takes a while to get it all up. I can only load three attachments with the original post. Then I can only add them one at a time. I have to wait in between each one until they load before I can prepare the next one.
> They should all be there now. A lot of files today.
> 
> Both of the crocheted ones had typos so I fixed them - so I posted the original, a US edited version & a UK edited version. I also separated the sections in the Bobbi Lewin one because the explanation was really cumbersome. I hope it is clearer the way I laid it out.
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to do these for us.


You're welcome, Sue.
Have you returned from your visit with your crocheter friend? Are you a wiser woman now? ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I forgot to show you my December section of the 2015 scarf.
It is showing up darker than IRL.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Phew!
> I hope no one was holding their breath waiting for today's post.
> I usually prepare all of the files the night before. However, last night, I was trying to find more charted patterns - which involved testing them out. I did a lot of fiddling around with these My Picot flakes but the charts really need refining, I think. Also, they don't include all of the necessary info in the legend.
> I only tried samples from the #9005 file. I will try some of the others tomorrow - ones that don't have puff stitches or bullion stitches.
> ...


Oh my gosh Jane!! such dedication  5am!!! I would of slept until 4pm I am sure.. But it sounds like you were enjoying it! I am really enjoying the crochet ones so the ones I do I will report back to you on.. I had forgotten how much I love to crochet!! this snowflake LP has really been great! I did one today.. I printed it and its chart a few days ago. I really like it and it went together very quickly.. 
My daughter called while I was blocking my 4 snowflakes and she said she wanted some too... So I plan on making several of them  I love it they tell me what they want!! makes my life so much easier


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I forgot to show you my December section of the 2015 scarf.
> It is showing up darker than IRL.


Looks good, Jane.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I'd appreciate knowing if they came out okay - since I didn't work from them. There could be things that need to be fixed - which I would like to know.
> 
> Has anyone worked from the UK versions?


I don't think there is a huge difference between the two! If I were to follow the UK version I would just come out with a larger piece. Slightly larger I would think. I also when using the Charts seem to have a few false starts until I get the hang of how that designer made them. They seem to vary a lot..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya I was thinking the same thing about the MyPicot site but then I figured it out.. When you click on the link http://www.mypicot.com/9013.html scroll down to the blue writing that says "How to follow crochet a diagram" right next to that is says to Please use this link to download pattern. That is a clickable link! I don't know why they had to make is so difficult.. but the pattern is really nice.. and this will take you right to it


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue another beauty!! I love the autumn colors  I know it will be a stunner when blocked!! 

Jane that one looks great! this looks like a fun knit..


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I forgot to show you my December section of the 2015 scarf.
> It is showing up darker than IRL.


 :thumbup: Just the blocking to go. You are getting quite the little blocking stack going.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Looks good, Jane.


Thank you , Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... this will take you right to it


For your convenience, I also included the file at the bottom of the pictures.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Unfortunately that is not until Wednesday. I was doing ok with the snowflake by Bobbi Lewin until round 4,and those picots, so have put it down for now. Maybe I will set it aside and take with on Wednesday.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> You're welcome, Sue.
> Have you returned from your visit with your crocheter friend? Are you a wiser woman now? ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane that one looks great! this looks like a fun knit..


Yes - it was. Don't forget to join in on the 2016 version!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> :thumbup: Just the blocking to go. You are getting quite the little blocking stack going.


Yes - they are in a holding pattern circling around the room.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great pics, Bev.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Caryn, love your latest snowflake.
> 
> DFL, what a wonderful trip you must have had.
> 
> Here are some pictures of a cave we went through.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Unfortunately that is not until Wednesday.


Oops - forgot that little detail.


> I was doing ok with the snowflake by Bobbi Lewin until round 4,and those picots...


You did fine with the picots for the other one that had them - Attic24, I think.
Very pretty colourway, you are using.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice snowflake, Caryn.

Sue


sisu said:


> Here is the snowflake that had the chart. I needed the written imstructions as well, but it was fun learning to use the chart.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad you had a good. I have never been to Hawaii, but imagine all that exotic flora could be quite inspiring.

Sue


dragonflylace said:


> Been in Maui for vacation....pictures will be given later....I was very inspired with the lovely scenery and botanical overload....sooooo...yes I am going to design again in 2016...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

dogsyarn wrote:

You are going to like the 1st Quarter MKAL, then. 

Will look forward to that.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma. A nice easy knit and another gift made!

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Beautiful knit, beautiful colour and beautiful design. Beautifully done, Sue :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Julie.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> ditto, from me.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Caryn. It may have looked small in the picture, but we were well able to walk in and DH only cracked his head on the ceiling once.  Yes, we were quite glad to see that splash of color and light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> Sue, I love you beaded scarf. It looks wonderful. Great stitching. The color and the beads go well.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev


eshlemania said:


> Sue, I love you beaded scarf. It looks wonderful. Great stitching. The color and the beads go well.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the camera info Bev. I am wanting a new one hopefully for Christmas. 

Jane, thanks again for spending so much time to do all this snowflake research. I have downloaded them, but haven't gotten to print them out yet. I finally finished the solstice challenge. I finally got it by the last couple of spokes, so the first spokes look a bit wonky.
Wow, that really is a brutal exam schedule for Michael. Poor kid. That has to be very stressful! Sure hope they can be rescheduled.

Sue, the Cuerda Seca shawl,looks so lovely even as a blob. Good job getting it finished. Can't wait to see it blocked!

Wonderful, colorful,snowflakes Melanie. I love them.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks Elizabeth, Pam, Jane, and Tanya, and Bev. Even with the color pooling I am enjoying them. I do have some solid crochet thread which I will break out once I finish this ball. Most of them were purchased to repair belly dance coin belts.

Toni, we are not getting old, just experienced 

Tanya, what type of drumming? 

How nice that your DD wants some of your snowflakes Ronie.

Sue, is that peach crochet thread for your latest snowflake? Pretty color.

Beautiful Solstice Caryn. That is one of the ones I want to do too, although it looks complicated.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...I finally finished the solstice challenge...


Looks great, Bev!
Are you using a finer cotton than I am? It looks to be more delicate.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Beautiful Solstice Caryn. That is one of the ones I want to do too, although it looks complicated.


Her patterns are very well written.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane,love your Dec 2015 pattern. Looks great.

Sue, your little start on that snowflake looks good. Hope you figure the rest out. Thanks, Sue, for your comment on my pics.

Caryn, your Solstice looks great. 

Jane, that picture of the Solstice is Caryn's. I haven't started mine yet. 

Actually knit some rows on my gansey sleeve, so it is officially on the last arm.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks for the camera info Bev. I am wanting a new one hopefully for Christmas.
> 
> Jane, thanks again for spending so much time to do all this snowflake research. I have downloaded them, but haven't gotten to print them out yet. I finally finished the solstice challenge. I finally got it by the last couple of spokes, so the first spokes look a bit wonky.
> Wow, that really is a brutal exam schedule for Michael. Poor kid. That has to be very stressful! Sure hope they can be rescheduled.
> ...


That looks good, Caryn. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Jane,love your Dec 2015 pattern. Looks great.
> 
> Sue, your little start on that snowflake looks good. Hope you figure the rest out. Thanks, Sue, for your comment on my pics.
> 
> ...


That is great Bev! Have you reached a rung yet on the ladder?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Not yet, Julie. Tomorrow. 

My breaking heart second sock is growing, I am almost to the heel flap.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Not yet, Julie. Tomorrow.
> 
> My breaking heart second sock is growing, I am almost to the heel flap.


Which way are you knitting it?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane,love your Dec 2015 pattern. Looks great.


Thanks, Bev 


> Jane, that picture of the Solstice is Caryn's. I haven't started mine yet.


Oops - I was expecting to see yours - I thought that it was a quick job on your part when you had just said that you were *going* to do it.

Sorry, *Caryn* - too late to say that I like your Solstice? ;-)


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, I am knitting the sock top down.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, thank you Jane, for all the work you have been putting into this LP.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> How hard you have worked for us Jane- quite the treasury of snowflakes.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. That pile of leaves has now gone, since Paul bagged them this afternoon.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Looks great, Sue
> Lovely colour & your usual superb knitting & blocking. I love the shot on the leaves.
> That is my favourite motif as well.
> 
> I managed to finish knitting December last night - no idea when I will get around to blocking it. WTLF is on the rack at the moment with the DKAL waiting & those 2 that need re-blocking...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, hopefully. My stash of fingering has gone down drastically, so it its time to replenish it.

Sue[ quote=jscaplen]Okay - thanks for the heads up. I'd be really upset if I missed it.

*Sue*, now you should be able to take advantage of it since it will be before you leave.[/quote]


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Yes, thank you Jane, for all the work you have been putting into this LP.


You're welcome, Sue. I just found you another nice charted pattern - colour coded. I will try yo do it now & get it blocked for tomorrow - otherwise it will be for Monday.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> That pile of leaves has now gone, since Paul bagged them this afternoon.


You got that shot just in time!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Toni.

I hope so.

Sue


TLL said:


> It is going to be beautiful all blocked out, Sue!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Looks good, Sue, and am looking forward to seeing it blocked.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Melanie.

I love how,your snowflakes look. Wish mine would work out.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Good looking blob Sue. I like the bead placement.
> 
> Jane, I don't think anyone here will suggest you deny yourself pretty yarn
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. yes, I tried to,alternate them throughout. I was so happy that they worked together.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> That is going to be so striking when blocked, Sue. Those beads really set off that yarn. Did you continue to use the 2 different beads as you went along?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tanya.


tamarque said:


> Sue--love your Cuerda Seca alth it is not that much of a blob and can see the layout of the details. I think the beads will really show much better when it is blocked tho and will enhance the whole appearance.
> 
> Sue.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

no, I am still awaiting the wisdom. maybe after I see her on Wednesday.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> You're welcome, Sue.
> Have you returned from your visit with your crocheter friend? Are you a wiser woman now? ;-)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking good, Jane.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I forgot to show you my December section of the 2015 scarf.
> It is showing up darker than IRL.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ronie.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Sue another beauty!! I love the autumn colors  I know it will be a stunner when blocked!!
> 
> Jane that one looks great! this looks like a fun knit..


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I think that was the one with the chart, so I should probably take a peek T it.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> You did fine with the picots for the other one that had them - Attic24, I think.
> Very pretty colourway, you are using.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

your Solstice looks really good.

Sue


sisu said:


> Thanks for the camera info Bev. I am wanting a new one hopefully for Christmas.
> 
> Jane, thanks again for spending so much time to do all this snowflake research. I have downloaded them, but haven't gotten to print them out yet. I finally finished the solstice challenge. I finally got it by the last couple of spokes, so the first spokes look a bit wonky.
> Wow, that really is a brutal exam schedule for Michael. Poor kid. That has to be very stressful! Sure hope they can be rescheduled.
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, it is peach.

sue


MissMelba said:


> Thanks Elizabeth, Pam, Jane, and Tanya, and Bev. Even with the color pooling I am enjoying them. I do have some solid crochet thread which I will break out once I finish this ball. Most of them were purchased to repair belly dance coin belts.
> 
> Toni, we are not getting old, just experienced
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, I am knitting the sock top down.


An awful lot of people seem to do toe up, I've not yet done any, that way round.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks Elizabeth, Pam, Jane, and Tanya, and Bev. Even with the color pooling I am enjoying them. I do have some solid crochet thread which I will break out once I finish this ball. Most of them were purchased to repair belly dance coin belts.
> 
> Toni, we are not getting old, just experienced
> 
> ...


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

Definitely my preferred way to do socks. My favourite pattern, at the moment, is Socks on a Plane. I can vary the leg patterns if I want. Shirley.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> An awful lot of people seem to do toe up, I've not yet done any, that way round.


I've never done any toe up either. I like doing them top down.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I've never done any toe up either. I like doing them top down.


I much prefer toe up sock knitting. Feel there is much more control that way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

shirley m said:


> Definitely my preferred way to do socks. My favourite pattern, at the moment, is Socks on a Plane. I can vary the leg patterns if I want. Shirley.


Good to see you again, Shirley!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> no, I am still awaiting the wisdom. maybe after I see her on Wednesday.


Then you'll be a wiser woman Wednesday.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Looking good, Jane.


Thanks, Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

shirley m said:


> Definitely my preferred way to do socks. ....


Mine, too


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I much prefer toe up sock knitting. Feel there is much more control that way.


That is what I am thinking, too. I need to know the sock will fit.

Do you have a preferred pattern? I'm still searching for a men's size 14. :shock:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

shirley m said:


> Definitely my preferred way to do socks. My favourite pattern, at the moment, is Socks on a Plane. I can vary the leg patterns if I want. Shirley.


I just checked out that pattern on ravelry. It is very nice!

How well does it work to enlarge patterns? Have you ever done that?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Great snowflake, Caryn!

Yes, Melanie, we are gaining experience. 

Thanks again for all of your hard work, Jane. 

I did a couple of Snowflake Monday #3's this evening. One will look great when it is blocked. The other will look unique.  

It sure is nice have the right size crochet hook to use. I used a bigger thread, size 5, that seemed to help also. 

These little bits are fun to do.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-372330-1.html

I did found a yarn of Downton Abbey.


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

Toni, I have a book (The Sock Knitters Workshop) that is has lots of info, sort of like a recipe book..... different sizes in different plies of wool, an assortment of heels and toes. In sock wool , it says, for a men's 13/14, 9 1/2inch circumference, use 72 sts. Seeing that socks stretch, I find that 64 sts. fit both a wide size 8 and a narrow size 9 foot. Maybe you could knit a swatch and measure. I knit short row heels for narrow ankles, and a different one for thicker ankles. Toe up gives the chance to get a good fit first. If you want more info,I can look further.Funny, It was socks that got me interested in K.P. Shirley.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

HI, Watercolour - lots of crochet on the go this week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Further to a previous number of posts, back in July:

the baby in her Christening gown:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Cuerda Seca blob. So glad it is finally done. I cut down a lot on the beads, but it still seemed to take forever. Hopefully tonight or tomorrow I will block. Now to concentrate on other WIPs, and of course, need to try another snowflake.
> 
> Sue


It is looking fine. How big is it? It looks large!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Beautiful Melanie. I do like your coloured snowflakes. I didn't think I would but I do :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I forgot to show you my December section of the 2015 scarf.
> It is showing up darker than IRL.


That is very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, I think I missed you asking if anyone is using UK directions. I am and enjoying getting familiar with crotchet. I am thinking of asking for yarn to make a lap blanket for Christmas :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...the baby in her Christening gown:


What a beautiful job you did on that gown, Julie. Such a pretty way to dress up their little treasure!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That is very pretty :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, I think I missed you asking if anyone is using UK directions. I am ...


So they are working out okay for you? Notice anything that needs tweaking?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Your solstice attempt is brilliant, Caryn :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is great Bev! Have you reached a rung yet on the ladder?


I am really looking forward to seeing it, Bev :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Further to a previous number of posts, back in July:
> 
> the baby in her Christening gown:


She is beautiful and you did a wonderful job on her gowm. Congratulations Congratulations. R :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> So they are working out okay for you? Notice anything that needs tweaking?


No, I found them all OK. Thanks, Jane.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> No, I found them all OK. Thanks, Jane.


Thanks for the feedback, Norma


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I got another interesting surpise gift yesterday.
> I had bought the Canadian Geography Series eBook by Anne-Lise Maigaard a while back - mostly because of the design called Newfoundland - but it also has Alberta which we were drooling over a little while ago - although now I am thinking that Manitoba will be the first one that I'll do - I am so fickle! But I digress.
> I received an email that the PEI Shawl
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pei-shawl
> ...


I think you mean the Firori Autunnali, Jane but I have also done three versions of the Firebird - also by Rosemary Hill which starts with that centre circle. I'll try to find my pics. I like all the patterns in that ebook, especially Alberta and now PEI.

I'm so far back with you posts but will catch up. Thank you to everyone who sent their support and good wishes for Wednesday.
Love all the little snowflakes and will eventually make some. The tatted ones are spectacular but I really haven't the time to learn how to do that yet. It will go on my list of things to learn.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I can now show you all the test knit that I was working on a little while back. It was released today.
> Strength by Leedra Scott
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/strength-3
> 
> ...


I like this, Jane. It will be very wearable, I think.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> It turned out so pretty!! I like the fact it is joined in the back. That makes it easy to wear I bet


Pretty flakes, Ronie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is Elizabeth's DKAL. the photos are not brilliant. We had sun until 11 o'clock but a gale too. Now it is raining...again. The bottom photo i the right colour. The yarn is Posh yarns Pamela Sock "The night sky dusted with stars". It has Stellina in it so has a sparkle. I am going to wear it with a very plain organza shirt so it is quite blingy for me :thumbup:


It is so elegant, Norma. Another one on my list.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I think you mean the Firori Autunnali, Jane but I have also done three versions of the Firebird...


That is some spectacular knitting, Linda!
Glad to see you back.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I got an idea. Bev, you and Chris come here and help design a winning booth that actually sells things. Then when we are successful I will treat you to some of that delicious alpaca that I know you love to use. Sound good?
> 
> btw, I have been looking at booth set ups. And if my house gets put together before the 29th I will attend the juried fair the day before the dinner event to see the quality of the booths. I usually shop that Friday, pick up the bird, which this year is at the farm around the corner from me, and do major clean out the kitchen and LR on Saturday so people can find a place to sit and put plates.
> 
> And since you asked, here are the newest yarns:


Gorgeous yarns, Tanya. Will look forward to seeing what you make with them.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, the picture of the sweet baby in her Christening gown is gorgeous. You did such a lovely job on that. 

Linda, so glad to see you back. Your Firebirds are wonderful. What color was the third one?


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

I have downloaded the"free until Nov. 22" snowflake pattern and have "seen it" in my files BUT it will NOT open! Even saw it in my Raverly patterns saved folder along with other downloaded-saved patterns...no luck opening it there either. Open to suggestions on how to get it to open plz & ty.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

I have downloaded the"free until Nov. 22" snowflake pattern and have "seen it" in my files BUT it will NOT open! Even saw it in my Raverly patterns saved folder along with other downloaded-saved patterns...no luck opening it there either. Open to suggestions on how to get it to open plz & ty.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome, CanadianShe Wolf. Glad to see you here. I am not computer savy, but there will be others who will know how to help you. They will chime in when they see your post.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Welcome, CanadianShe Wolf. Glad to see you here. I am not computer savy, but there will be others who will know how to help you. They will chime in when they see your post.


Thank you!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

shirley m said:


> Toni, I have a book (The Sock Knitters Workshop) that is has lots of info, sort of like a recipe book..... different sizes in different plies of wool, an assortment of heels and toes. In sock wool , it says, for a men's 13/14, 9 1/2inch circumference, use 72 sts. Seeing that socks stretch, I find that 64 sts. fit both a wide size 8 and a narrow size 9 foot. Maybe you could knit a swatch and measure. I knit short row heels for narrow ankles, and a different one for thicker ankles. Toe up gives the chance to get a good fit first. If you want more info,I can look further.Funny, It was socks that got me interested in K.P. Shirley.


Thank you, Shirley! Your mention of a sock book reminded me that I have one somewhere in my stash of patterns. I will have to dig it out and see what it says. I have been wanting to make socks for several years now, but keep getting distracted with other pretty things. (I can't imagine how that could happen!  )

What size needles do you like the best for socks?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Watercolour said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-372330-1.html
> 
> I did found a yarn of Downton Abbey.


I thought of you as we have been working on our little snowflake blizzard. I hope you are enjoying these projects with us.

My fingers don't feel quite so much like I'm all thumbs after using such tiny little hooks and string.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Further to a previous number of posts, back in July:
> 
> the baby in her Christening gown:


Oh, Julie! That gown is prettier than I remember. She looks wonderful in it!!!  You do such excellent work!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> What a beautiful job you did on that gown, Julie. Such a pretty way to dress up their little treasure!


It is really satisfying, knowing that one has created something that is already being treasured.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> She is beautiful and you did a wonderful job on her gowm. Congratulations Congratulations. R :thumbup:


Thanks so much, Norma!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

CanadianShe_Wolf said:


> I have downloaded the"free until Nov. 22" snowflake pattern and have "seen it" in my files BUT it will NOT open! Even saw it in my Raverly patterns saved folder along with other downloaded-saved patterns...no luck opening it there either. Open to suggestions on how to get it to open plz & ty.


Hi and Welcome!

There was one of the crochet snowflake patterns that I was having trouble with also. I couldn't get it to print from here or ravelry, but Jane posted a single page UK version of it that she made up and that one worked. Keep looking. It should show up shortly. I'm sorry that I'm not more help.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That is some spectacular knitting, Linda!
> Glad to see you back.


My thoughts exactly! I do hope things are feeling less fractured for you, and that the healing process has started.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, the picture of the sweet baby in her Christening gown is gorgeous. You did such a lovely job on that.
> 
> Linda, so glad to see you back. Your Firebirds are wonderful. What color was the third one?


Thank you Bev!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Welcome, CanadianShe Wolf. Glad to see you here. I am not computer savy, but there will be others who will know how to help you. They will chime in when they see your post.


Welcome from me too, I also am not computer savvy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Oh, Julie! That gown is prettier than I remember. She looks wonderful in it!!!  You do such excellent work!


Thank you so much, Toni!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

CanadianShe_Wolf said:


> I have downloaded the"free until Nov. 22" snowflake pattern and have "seen it" in my files BUT it will NOT open! Even saw it in my Raverly patterns saved folder along with other downloaded-saved patterns...no luck opening it there either. Open to suggestions on how to get it to open plz & ty.


When you say that it was in your "saved folder", do you mean your library?
I would suggest downloading it again from there. It someitmes happens that a file gets corrupted in the transfer but it works on the next attempt.
Otherwise, a few of our LP members have had off & on again trouble getting pdf files to open. Is your pdf reader opening other files or is it just this one that refuses to cooperate?

Let me know how you get on with it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> That is some spectacular knitting, Linda!
> Glad to see you back.


 :thumbup: That is a very beautiful shawl!!!

I hope you are starting to get on the mend, Linda.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Welcome from me too, I also am not computer savvy!


Ah, thank you, Julie. I knew savy was wrong, but for the life of me, I couldn't figure out the spelling. 

Also, Shirley, just wanted to say it is good seeing you here again. I love it when you pop in.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Bev, as I am watching the colors creep over the horizon, I remembered your frustration at trying to photograph sunrises and sunsets. A month or so ago, I discovered that if I focus my camera in the sky above the sunset the colors turn out to be much more brilliant. The red eye doesn't take out the color of the sun then. Maybe this might help you. (I was going to mention this when you first talked about it, but I think I ended up running down a different rabbit hole. Sorry!)


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - they are in a holding pattern circling around the room.


Oh, the suspense of waiting to see what gets to land first!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

This photo below is for Lurker 2...I had to do the church bulletin, tune this computer SEVERAL times, and get some messages to jscaplen via email.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ah, thank you, Julie. I knew savy was wrong, but for the life of me, I couldn't figure out the spelling.
> 
> Also, Shirley, just wanted to say it is good seeing you here again. I love it when you pop in.


Would you believe, I never even noticed, Bev!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

*Snowflakes for November 15 *

1.) *Tatted Ornament*
Doodad Snowflake #2 by Lace-lovin' Librarian ~ Diane
http://lacelovinlibrarian.blogspot.ca/p/dianes-doodles.html

Directly to pdf - below pics

Thank you, again, to Karen (Kaixixang) for tatting these lovely sample pieces.

2.) *Crocheted Snowflake*
Star Earrings by Linda Potts
http://wolfdreamer-oth.blogspot.ca/2009/04/star-earrings.html

Directly to pdf - below pics

Notes:
 This one is for Tanya - a start on your jewelry. Its supposed to be done with 2 stands of sewing thread so should be much smaller but looks nice this size.

Beading:
 I beaded only the central part of each picot but more beads can be added to the other chain sections.

3.) *Crocheted Snowflake*
Pretty Snowflake by Julie A. Bolduc
http://www.jpfun.com/patterns/free/ornaments/f103016_prettysnowflake.shtml

Directly to pdf - below pics

Notes:
 There are a couple of errors which I have fixed in my PDF files.

Beading:
 I only beaded the ch5 at the tip of each point but more of the chain loops could be beaded for a bit more glitter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> This photo below is for Lurker 2...I had to do the church bulletin, tune this computer SEVERAL times, and get some messages to jscaplen via email.


Thanks Karen, I've been holding back, waiting for you!
Meantime I found my camera, and have this shot to show you!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Jane, thanks again for spending so much time to do all this snowflake research. I have downloaded them, but haven't gotten to print them out yet. I finally finished the solstice challenge. I finally got it by the last couple of spokes, so the first spokes look a bit wonky.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> *Snowflakes for November 15 *
> 
> 1.) *Tatted Ornament*
> Doodad Snowflake #2 by Lace-lovin' Librarian ~ Diane
> ...


I love the Doodad #2!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Jane, your Dec. pattern of the 2015 beaded scarf looks great. Congrats on finishing, now just to block it!

Sue, your little peach snow flake looks good so far. Hope you can get help from your friend on Wed. To finish it.

Thanks Jane for your comment on my Solstice. It is ok that you thought I was Bev - it does get confusing sometimes. Anyway, I am using #10 cotton which I think you said you are using. 

And thanks to everyone else for your kind comments on the solstice as well. I messed up because I confuse where to put the hook sometimes. The directions are very clear though, if only I actually followed them. 

Julie, the christening gown and cap look so beautiful on the baby. It fit her perfectly! You did a wonderful job on that!

Linda so glad to see you back. Those shawls are amazingly gorgeous and so well done!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I found my camera, and have this shot to show you!


Great gusset, Julie


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> I did a couple of Snowflake Monday #3's this evening. One will look great when it is blocked. The other will look unique.


Unique is good!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Jane, your Dec. pattern of the 2015 beaded scarf looks great. Congrats on finishing, now just to block it!


Thank you, Caryn - goodness knows when I will get it blocked.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Jane, your Dec. pattern of the 2015 beaded scarf looks great. Congrats on finishing, now just to block it!
> 
> Sue, your little peach snow flake looks good so far. Hope you can get help from your friend on Wed. To finish it.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Caryn! I did deliberately look for shots that would be hard to identify- I have one of her with her parents, but decided that was too risky to post.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Further to a previous number of posts, back in July:
> 
> the baby in her Christening gown:


Adorable, Julie!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Unique is good!


I noticed as I was blocking another of Deborah Atkinson's flakes that I had a couple of missteps. So another unique one to add to the pile.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Toni, thank you. I will look into that, experiment,check the camera for no red eye. I think it has that and see what I can come up with.  I tried the flash yesterday, didn't work.

Julie, your gansey is looking great. Love the close up of the gusset. 

Jane, Pretty Snowflake looks much more interesting in your picture than the one with the pattern. Thanks so much for your hard work these two weeks. 

Karen, lovely tatting!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> I think you mean the Firori Autunnali, Jane but I have also done three versions of the Firebird - also by Rosemary Hill which starts with that centre circle. I'll try to find my pics. I like all the patterns in that ebook, especially Alberta and now PEI.


Beautiful shawls, Linda!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Great gusset, Julie


Thanks, Jane. I took it in response to a thread started by Disgo, about stocking stitch (stockinette) - as the only large bit of stocking stitch I had to hand. I did not realise how snooty he could be, and felt like a total idiot when I last dared to post to a thread started by him!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, Pretty Snowflake looks much more interesting in your picture than the one with the pattern. Thanks so much for your hard work these two weeks. ...


Thank you & you're welcome.
Karen's tatted pieces are amazing.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Oh, the suspense of waiting to see what gets to land first!


DKAL is next in line.
However, it won't be until later today because I need to go to bed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Adorable, Julie!


She does look such a lovely baby! She had a noticeable forceps injury on her forehead when first born, which is one of the reasons the Christening was delayed.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Melanie.
> 
> I love how,your snowflakes look. Wish mine would work out.
> 
> Sue


They will, we have faith  Enjoy your lesson on Wednesday. I think it is just a matter of having your own eureka moment then it will all click in place. Your knitting is superb so I know that your crocheting will be to.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Toni, thank you. I will look into that, experiment,check the camera for no red eye. I think it has that and see what I can come up with.  I tried the flash yesterday, didn't work.
> 
> Julie, your gansey is looking great. Love the close up of the gusset.
> 
> ...


Thought it might be of use to those of you who may have thought of doing some more Gansey work.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> African or African style. It is a woman drummer who did a lot to bring women into drumming.


Ah, I love the doumbek, north African I think. I have been to a couple of dance classes with a drummer. Love to dance to them. One of our local studios has drumming circles from time to time. You can bring your doumbek and play with a master.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is what I am thinking, too. I need to know the sock will fit.
> 
> Do you have a preferred pattern? I'm still searching for a men's size 14. :shock:


When I was learning to do socks I read dozens of patterns and tutorials on knitting socks. I saw there were 3 critical areas to learn: casting on the toe, chosing a heel, and the BO on the cuff which needs to be twice as wide as typical for my huge calf. What goes on in the middle is just a matter of knitting your lengths. All this to say that any pattern can be adjusted to those super long tootsies. I also pay attention, for my feet, to how the pattern width can be increased or decreased as I need to do this for both the toe width as well as the top of the leg.

Here are a couple of patterns, but more importantly, some links to help design or alter patterns that you may see and like. One of my favorite patterns which was designed for a man's foot seems to have disappeared with all my computer crashes and

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss15/PATTgeek.php

this one is particularly for those larger size men's feet:

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss11/PATTzingiber.php

this is a search on Knitty.com for men's toe up socks:

http://knitty.com/newsearch.php?cx=partner-pub-6971206899099375%3A116zz7-v4kk&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=socks+toe+up&sa=Search&siteurl=www.knitty.com%2Farchive.php&ref=www.knitty.com%2FISSUEff12%2FPATTlongitudinal.php&ss=45626j1840724976j13

chart on sock/foot dimensions for designing your socks

file:///C:/Users/Tanya/Crafts/Sock%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20Formula%20for%20pattern%20sizing%20%20%20%20%20%20queenkahuna-creations.com%20mary%20ann%20beattie%20sock%20size%20chart%20for%20shoes%20if%20you%20can't%20measure%20the%20foot.htm

another visual formula for custom sizing socks



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/411938697140239110/

There is so much online these days but older things seem to have disappeared such as a favorite star toe sock pattern designed for a man's foot. But these should get you going on a sock for a supersize foot.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> It sure is nice have the right size crochet hook to use. I used a bigger thread, size 5, that seemed to help also.


Sue, this might be a good suggestion for you. When I learned how to crochet many, many, years ago working with thread and a tiny hook made me crazy. So I tried a bigger hook and yarn - much easier to do.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Further to a previous number of posts, back in July:
> 
> the baby in her Christening gown:


Beautiful Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Beautiful Julie.


Thank you, Melanie!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I think you mean the Firori Autunnali, Jane but I have also done three versions of the Firebird - also by Rosemary Hill which starts with that centre circle. I'll try to find my pics. I like all the patterns in that ebook, especially Alberta and now PEI.
> 
> I'm so far back with you posts but will catch up. Thank you to everyone who sent their support and good wishes for Wednesday.
> Love all the little snowflakes and will eventually make some. The tatted ones are spectacular but I really haven't the time to learn how to do that yet. It will go on my list of things to learn.


Welcome back Linda. Take your time, we will be here.

Beautiful knitting.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome CanadianShe_Wolf. Most of our files are in PDF format. Do you have Adobe Reader? If not, the reader is a free download from www.adobe.com There are other PDF readers so someone might have some insight on them. Someone here might be able to convert the file to a different format. I can sorta convert to MSWord.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Gorgeous yarns, Tanya. Will look forward to seeing what you make with them.


Have idea what to make with these yarns. As a true yarnaholic, sometimes it seems I buy yarn just to see and touch it when I need a pick-me-up. It is such a warm, sensuous experience. Crazy, no?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Shirley! Your mention of a sock book reminded me that I have one somewhere in my stash of patterns. I will have to dig it out and see what it says. I have been wanting to make socks for several years now, but keep getting distracted with other pretty things. (I can't imagine how that could happen!  )
> 
> What size needles do you like the best for socks?


Toni--I have used #1-3 depending on the yarn and how dense I want the fabric. #! will be very tight and very warm. It will also wear best, I think, due to the density of the fabric. Last year I did socks working double strand with a #4, I think, needle. Made those for a rubber boot that I couldn't fit a shoe into and needed warmth and cushioning.

It also depends on your yarn as some sock yarns are thinner than others.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Tanya, I now have 3 toe up sock patterns saved. I guess I will be learning toe up sometime.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Ah, I love the doumbek, north African I think. I have been to a couple of dance classes with a drummer. Love to dance to them. One of our local studios has drumming circles from time to time. You can bring your doumbek and play with a master.


I am excited to see this woman today. She used to have a big following in the women's community around here--this going back many years now. So am very happy to see that she has become a celebrity and hoping we can get seats in the theater.

It seems dance/drum classes typically invite the attendees to drum and dance. We are also fortunate to have a couple of African musicians in our community who donate time to school events for the kids and will often play at local events. They do give classes, too. I can imagine well your liking this kind of music and wanting to participate. It has great energy which enlivens people.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Tanya, I now have 3 toe up sock patterns saved. I guess I will be learning toe up sometime.


It really is not that scarey. The Cast On seems to intimidate people--don't know if this is your resistance to doing it. I would do some practice COs as they take so few stitches it is easy to frog the samples and do them again.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

CanadianSheWolf--want to welcome you to LP. It is a fun and varied group. We seem to have only one requirement--respect for each other and desire to be supportive. Hope you enjoy being with us.

Linda--Glad to see you back. You have been on my mind and wishing you some peace over this major change in your life. I am trying not to speak of 'loss' as a Native American healer reminded me that the spirit is not loss. It just transitions to another plane and is always with us.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is what I am thinking, too. I need to know the sock will fit.
> 
> Do you have a preferred pattern? I'm still searching for a men's size 14. :shock:


I like toe up to.. I think for beginner sock knitters it does give us a better fit!! my first pair were short in the foot.. I think a seasoned sock knitter has the formula down pat and can do a wonderful job either way  I'm not there yet!! LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie the Christening gown is beautiful.. and what a precious little baby 

Linda your shawls are beautiful.. it must be a nice one to knit up since you did 3. I have very rarely if ever done a pattern more than once.. just so many I am always wanting to get to


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Have idea what to make with these yarns. As a true yarnaholic, sometimes it seems I buy yarn just to see and touch it when I need a pick-me-up. It is such a warm, sensuous experience. Crazy, no?


Not crazy!! I often put my new yarn right here on my desk so I can see and touch it before I make something with it.. LOL sometimes I just open my closet and look!!! it makes me happy to see all the pretty yarns all lined up waiting for their forever "pattern" LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Jane. I took it in response to a thread started by Disgo, about stocking stitch (stockinette) - as the only large bit of stocking stitch I had to hand. I did not realise how snooty he could be, and felt like a total idiot when I last dared to post to a thread started by him!


I'm not sure if he intends to be snooty or its just his personality.. but I agree he can be difficult to converse with.. I have seen him disagree with his own post before...LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni when I made my hubby's socks I measured his foot and made a template of the exact size of his foot.. I then used Lion Brand Wool and #5 needles. They fit perfectly!

Well I'm up very early.. I was thinking of snowflakes and couldn't get back to sleep LOL and the storm is pretty wild out there.. mostly wind.. we did get some rain yesterday and it is suppose to clear off here some time today. We went to the beach yesterday and there wasn't one because of the high surf. I think Monday will be a great day for scavenging on the beach..  maybe even later today.. after a good storm is the best time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks so much, Ronie- I MUST get back to bed to rest up for the morning!



Ronie said:


> Julie the Christening gown is beautiful.. and what a precious little baby
> 
> Linda your shawls are beautiful.. it must be a nice one to knit up since you did 3. I have very rarely if ever done a pattern more than once.. just so many I am always wanting to get to


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I'm not sure if he intends to be snooty or its just his personality.. but I agree he can be difficult to converse with.. I have seen him disagree with his own post before...LOL


I have only just encountered him! I don't go out onto the main forum a lot!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I can go no further now, until I have the math sorted.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I've done one pair toe up, but much prefer top down.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> An awful lot of people seem to do toe up, I've not yet done any, that way round.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Further to a previous number of posts, back in July:
> 
> the baby in her Christening gown:


What an absolutely stunning gown, Julie! You did a beautiful job on it. The baby is lovely, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I think you mean the Firori Autunnali, Jane but I have also done three versions of the Firebird - also by Rosemary Hill which starts with that centre circle. I'll try to find my pics. I like all the patterns in that ebook, especially Alberta and now PEI.
> 
> I'm so far back with you posts but will catch up. Thank you to everyone who sent their support and good wishes for Wednesday.
> Love all the little snowflakes and will eventually make some. The tatted ones are spectacular but I really haven't the time to learn how to do that yet. It will go on my list of things to learn.


That's beautiful, Linda.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> This photo below is for Lurker 2...I had to do the church bulletin, tune this computer SEVERAL times, and get some messages to jscaplen via email.


Great progress, Julie!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> *Snowflakes for November 15 *
> 
> 1.) *Tatted Ornament*
> Doodad Snowflake #2 by Lace-lovin' Librarian ~ Diane
> ...


Beautiful tatting sample again Karen, and Jane thank you for your beautiful crochet samples too. 
That would be quite a challenge to do those earrings with such tiny thread!
I like the pretty snowflake one and may give that a try. Thanks for fixing the errors.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought it might be of use to those of you who may have thought of doing some more Gansey work.


That is helpful. You have done that gusset so neatly. Your next picture really shows the lovely patterns that you have worked so far! Looks super.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I've done one pair toe up, but much prefer top down.
> 
> Sue


Me, too. Only one pair toe up so far. All the rest have been cuff down and I, too, prefer it. I think it's what you get comfortable with.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Have idea what to make with these yarns. As a true yarnaholic, sometimes it seems I buy yarn just to see and touch it when I need a pick-me-up. It is such a warm, sensuous experience. Crazy, no?


Don't think that is crazy at all. I think that is why I love going to local yarn stores so much. I also think that is why I like spinning. Love the feel of the wool and lanolin as it glides through my fingers. And the smell of the lanolin as I pick the locks to open them- now that is crazy 

Hope you enjoy your drum concert today. Sounds like a fun experience


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can go no further now, until I have the math sorted.


It is looking lovely, Julie!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Don't think that is crazy at all. I think that is why I love going to local yarn stores so much. I also think that is why I like spinning. Love the feel of the wool and lanolin as it glides through my fingers. And the smell of the lanolin as I pick the locks to open them- now that is crazy
> 
> Hope you enjoy your drum concert today. Sounds like a fun experience


My friend who is joining me lives at a bit of distance and works late so hope she shows up early enough that we can get in. There are no advance tickets in this local theater.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda, a beautiful shawl. I am pleased to see you here again.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> It is so elegant, Norma. Another one on my list.


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I've done one pair toe up, but much prefer top down.
> 
> Sue


Me too! Although I've not yet worked a pair the wrong way round!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> What an absolutely stunning gown, Julie! You did a beautiful job on it. The baby is lovely, too.


Thank you, Pam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Great progress, Julie!


Again, thank you, Pam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> That is helpful. You have done that gusset so neatly. Your next picture really shows the lovely patterns that you have worked so far! Looks super.


It is my fifth Gansey that I have gusseted, so I guess I am learning! And thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> It is looking lovely, Julie!


Thank you so much, Elizabeth!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Karen, I've been holding back, waiting for you!
> Meantime I found my camera, and have this shot to show you!


My word it is growing. It is looking grand. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> My word it is growing. It is looking grand. :thumbup:


I have been working this, not snowflakes- but I have ground to a halt, until I have sorted the mathematical problem!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my 2015 Beaded Lace Scarf. Another Christmas gift finished. Thanks to Elizabeth for another great design. I do like these sampler type scarves, and getting a new pattern each month certainly makes for an easy knit.
> 
> Blocked size was 76" x 10 1/2"
> 
> ...


Very, very pretty, Sue. Love the colour.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Thanks for fixing the errors.


I hope that I fixed it correctly. If I had created the pdf right on the heels of making it, it would have been better. Now I am going by my scribbled notes in the margins.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can go no further now, until I have the math sorted.


Julie, I love the beginning of your yoke. It looks great!!

Off to fix some mistakes on my gansey. I neglected to start the ladder when I should have, so I will be getting to the stitch and redoing the previous rows, rather than tinking.

We have such a beautiful day, I would love to go to some near by biking/hiking trails, but do not have the time. But here are some of the trails we hiked on on our runaway/


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...But here are some of the trails we hiked on on our runaway/


More lovely pics, Bev!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> More lovely pics, Bev!


Ditto. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I cannot take credit for the design Bev, in this case! Only for the maths to make it larger. 
Thank heavens for crochet hooks!

Your photos are lovely, as always!



eshlemania said:


> Julie, I love the beginning of your yoke. It looks great!!
> 
> Off to fix some mistakes on my gansey. I neglected to start the ladder when I should have, so I will be getting to the stitch and redoing the previous rows, rather than tinking.
> 
> We have such a beautiful day, I would love to go to some near by biking/hiking trails, but do not have the time. But here are some of the trails we hiked on on our runaway/


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Lovely pics, Bev.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Julie, I love the beginning of your yoke. It looks great!!
> 
> Off to fix some mistakes on my gansey. I neglected to start the ladder when I should have, so I will be getting to the stitch and redoing the previous rows, rather than tinking.
> 
> We have such a beautiful day, I would love to go to some near by biking/hiking trails, but do not have the time. But here are some of the trails we hiked on on our runaway/


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

A little bit more like a snowflake, thank goodness. Today's Pretty Snowflake by Julie Boldue. I do find that the concentration is hard on my eyes, so I think that is all the snowflakes for today. I did buy several ceramic snowflakes after church this morning, as some of the church artisans were selling their wares. Since snowflakes seem to be the thing right now, I bought one for myself and one for each of my daughters.

It is a gorgeous day today, but I am in now as I just made my Christmas cake a little while ago and it still has a couple of hours left to bake, but at least it is done. I also blocked Cuerda Seca earlier.

Now back to knitting the foot on my second sock, so hopefully it will be finished in the next day or two, and that will be another WIP out of the way.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> A little bit more like a snowflake, thank goodness. Today's Pretty Snowflake by Julie Boldue.


Yes - definitely a snowflake. Great job, Sue!
Can you feel it coming together?


> I do find that the concentration is hard on my eyes...


I always say it is easier to watch TV & knit than crochet. Not because the crochet is more difficult - to the contrary - but because you do have to be always looking at where the hook is going. With knitting, I use my fingers a lot instead of my eyes - at least for plainer stretches. In the case of this snowflake, with all of those chain sections, you do have to pay close attention. 
If you manage one a day, you'll have a nice collection at the end.


> I did buy several ceramic snowflakes after church this morning...


Pretty - really like the blue one.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

WTLF is off the rack & Canis Majoris has taken its place. Very poor lighting conditions but proof that I actually hauled myself out of bed this afternoon & did something


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Jane, Pam, Julie and Sue. We just had such fun on those trails. Lovely to be able to share them.

Sue, I think your pretty snowflake looks very nice. Love the ceramic ones also. I understand what you mean about your eyes. You just can't take them off what you are doing when you crochet.

Got my gansey sleeve fixed, one ladder done and away I go. 

Jane, we must have posted together. Your shawls are gorgeous. ANd the beads add a lovely bling to both.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> An awful lot of people seem to do toe up, I've not yet done any, that way round.


I've found toe up useful when I've had a limited amount of yarn - the length of the leg can vary where the foot can't.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Further to a previous number of posts, back in July:
> 
> the baby in her Christening gown:


Beautiful baby - beautifully dressed. You did a lovely job, Julie.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Wonderful photos, Bev. Gorgeous trails :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, I love all your snowflakes :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Both of those are lovely, Jane. I love the rich colours of both :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, we must have posted together. Your shawls are gorgeous. ANd the beads add a lovely bling to both.


Thank you, Bev


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Both of those are lovely, Jane. I love the rich colours of both :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Norma.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

More beautiful hiking photos, Bev!!! I forgot to tell you that after I focus higher in the sky for a sunset, I bring the lens down and frame up the photo that I want. It is amazing how much brighter the reds are!

Jane, your shawls are wonderful! I love the beading details.  After working on a test knit cowl for someone we know, I am going to give another one of these snowflakes a go. Thank you so much!

Tanya, thank you for all of the wonderful information about these socks. I don't remember who said it, but the tracing and measurements of the foot would be great help. I was trying to keep these things a surprise, but it seems like a pretty big risk if I do.

Julie, your Gansey is going to be wonderful!!! You really are moving right along. Soon you will have the math done and be off and running again.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh ! Wrote a long reply to all and lost it so forgive me for brevity .
Lots more lovely lace from Sue ,Linda and Jane .Many wonderful flakes and super pics of some rough terrain .pretty sewing Julie and Mel how those heli blades would help winding skeins ! 
When blocking my Doghouse shawl I noticed a huge hole ! Pup had jumped up as I did the hind off and several stitches came off and I obviously missed one .Will look at it in daylight then shall post a pic .Would anyone like a beautiful ,long haired ,white puppy ? ( Only joking. )


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, your snowflakes are so pretty :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Jane, your shawls are wonderful! I love the beading details.


Thank you, Toni 


> After working on a test knit cowl for someone we know, I am going to give another one of these snowflakes a go.


This sounds like my plan, too. 
I am going to do some really small - quick ones this evening & concentrate otherwise on that aforementioned cowl.


> the tracing and measurements of the foot would be great help. I was trying to keep these things a surprise, but it seems like a pretty big risk if I do.


Yes - kind of difficult to innocently weave that into the conversation: Oh, by the way can I measure your foot?
Definitely a tip off.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Blue Sparkled Emma and....#3, #3 w/variation


Looking great, Toni!
I love those pale blue beads.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...When blocking my Doghouse shawl I noticed a huge hole ! Pup had jumped up as I did the hind off and several stitches came off and I obviously missed one .Will look at it in daylight then shall post a pic .Would anyone like a beautiful ,long haired ,white puppy ? ( Only joking. )


Oh, darn - no pun intended. I hope that it can be easily repaired.

Hector is definitely in the doghouse now - that applies on so many levels in this thread.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, darn - no pun intended. I hope that it can be easily repaired.
> 
> Hector is definitely in the doghouse now - that applies on so many levels in this thread.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Looking great, Toni!
> I love those pale blue beads.


Thank you, Jane and Norma!

I think that I will go with the Zingerbar pattern. It looks like fun stitches and good sizing.  Thank you, Tanya!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Tricia just pointed ut an error in the US version of SNOWFLAKE WITH POINT TIP PICOTS
In Round 4, this is what appears: 
( 2 dc, 2 tr , 2 dtr , 17 ch, 1 sc into 16th ch from hook, 1 sc
into next ch, 2 dtr, *2 dtr*, and 2 dc)

In the 2nd half, the stitch should be diminishing: there are two dtr when it should read:
( 2 dc, 2 tr , 2 dtr , 17 ch, 1 sc into 16th ch from hook, 1 sc
into next ch, 2 dtr, *2 tr*, and 2 dc)

I will update & replace the file.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Very nice Snowflake and very pretty ceramic ones too  They will love them!

Jane your shawls turned out beautiful! I think I missed the message where the name of Elizabeths shawl actually got the name picked  I did vote for one of the names I just don't know which one anymore LOL 

Great pictures Bev.. Fall is definitely here!! 

We are getting Rain, Sleet, Hail, and Sunshine all in a matter of minutes today.. it is very dark out right now.. and I have a feeling that if we don't warm up a little we could get some snow tonight!! a rare occurrence here for sure.. but it happens maybe once year!

I finished another snowflake. Plus the cowl I was working on! I currently have no WIP's!!! now that doesn't happen very often..  Since I am running low on ink I am doing the snowflakes I have printed off.. I'm going to go through my patterns and see if I have some of these that are being shared already printed off.. some are very simple and I can knit or crochet them off my monitor


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That is some spectacular knitting, Linda!
> Glad to see you back.


It is nice to have the energy to be back, Jane. I've saved all the patterns and will try some out although that may not happen this week.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie your gansey is really coming along.. I'm sure you will get the math figured out and be well on your way again soon... 

Toni your snowflakes are great!! I like the 'variation' one too.. it works as a snowflake to me!! 
Good luck with the sock.. you could always ask in the main forum if anyone has made a pair of socks with that size foot?? you'd be surprised and could possible still keep these a secret  On my knitting board on my Pinterest page I have formulas for socks.. just scroll down and I promise it won't take hours of your time I think I have less than 200 pins on that board


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Oh ! Wrote a long reply to all and lost it so forgive me for brevity .
> Lots more lovely lace from Sue ,Linda and Jane .Many wonderful flakes and super pics of some rough terrain .pretty sewing Julie and Mel how those heli blades would help winding skeins !
> When blocking my Doghouse shawl I noticed a huge hole ! Pup had jumped up as I did the hind off and several stitches came off and I obviously missed one .Will look at it in daylight then shall post a pic .Would anyone like a beautiful ,long haired ,white puppy ? ( Only joking. )


I'm so sorry Ann!! I know the frustration.. I have been there.. one time I was kitchener stitching a scarf together and the cable was too short and by the time I notice at least a dozen stitches fell off.. and there was a large hole in middle that I managed to fix.. I don't know how we do it but we manage to fix these mishaps with our knitting


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, the picture of the sweet baby in her Christening gown is gorgeous. You did such a lovely job on that.
> 
> Linda, so glad to see you back. Your Firebirds are wonderful. What color was the third one?


Thank you, Bev. The light one is undyed cashmere from the Natural Dye Studio - sadly no longer trading.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My thoughts exactly! I do hope things are feeling less fractured for you, and that the healing process has started.


It has, Julie, thank you. I'm having to be careful not to get too tired because then I crash like a ton of bricks but I know things will get easier in time.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: That is a very beautiful shawl!!!
> 
> I hope you are starting to get on the mend, Linda.


Thank you, Toni. It is just a matter of taking time now.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Karen, I've been holding back, waiting for you!
> Meantime I found my camera, and have this shot to show you!


Looking really good, Julie. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> We are getting Rain, Sleet, Hail, and Sunshine all in a matter of minutes today.. it is very dark out right now.. and I have a feeling that if we don't warm up a little we could get some snow tonight!! a rare occurrence here for sure.. but it happens maybe once year!
> 
> I finished another snowflake. Plus the cowl I was working on! I currently have no WIP's!!! now that doesn't happen very often..  Since I am running low on ink I am doing the snowflakes I have printed off.. I'm going to go through my patterns and see if I have some of these that are being shared already printed off.. some are very simple and I can knit or crochet them off my monitor


That is an interesting weather pattern, Ronie!

Congratulations on conquering your WIP's!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Linda so glad to see you back. Those shawls are amazingly gorgeous and so well done!


Thank you, Caryn.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Toni. It is just a matter of taking time now.


Take good care of yourself. It sounds like you are, but know that you are in our thoughts and prayers, Linda.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Beautiful shawls, Linda!


Thank you, Elizabeth. I wouldn't class them as easy knits but they never get boring.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Welcome back Linda. Take your time, we will be here.
> 
> Beautiful knitting.


Thank you, Melanie


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Have idea what to make with these yarns. As a true yarnaholic, sometimes it seems I buy yarn just to see and touch it when I need a pick-me-up. It is such a warm, sensuous experience. Crazy, no?


Maybe crazy but if you are, so am I and probably everyone else on LP - and we don't care what other people think.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> CanadianSheWolf--want to welcome you to LP. It is a fun and varied group. We seem to have only one requirement--respect for each other and desire to be supportive. Hope you enjoy being with us.
> 
> Linda--Glad to see you back. You have been on my mind and wishing you some peace over this major change in your life. I am trying not to speak of 'loss' as a Native American healer reminded me that the spirit is not loss. It just transitions to another plane and is always with us.


Thank you, Tanya. I have no specific religious belief. To me eternal life is in the genes passed down from generation to generation which to me means that my brother will always be with me. Genes or spirit , the end result seems to be that only the physical presence is lost.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> CanadianSheWolf--want to welcome you to LP. It is a fun and varied group. We seem to have only one requirement--respect for each other and desire to be supportive. Hope you enjoy being with us.
> 
> Linda--Glad to see you back. You have been on my mind and wishing you some peace over this major change in your life. I am trying not to speak of 'loss' as a Native American healer reminded me that the spirit is not loss. It just transitions to another plane and is always with us.


Double post - sorry


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Julie the Christening gown is beautiful.. and what a precious little baby
> 
> Linda your shawls are beautiful.. it must be a nice one to knit up since you did 3. I have very rarely if ever done a pattern more than once.. just so many I am always wanting to get to


thank you, Ronie. I did one for myself first which led to requests from a close friend and my sister. It is an interesting, absorbing pattern


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can go no further now, until I have the math sorted.


I hope you get sorted soon, Julie. Really looking forward to seeing the next stage.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Linda, a beautiful shawl. I am pleased to see you here again.


Thank you, Norma.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Wonderful pictures of a lovely place Bev. 

Great job on your latest snowflake Sue. The ceramic ones you purchased are really nice too. 

Beautifully blocked shawls Jane. Yay,I guess we have a name for the dkal shawl, I haven't had a chance to go back and look. I like that name! Also like how you did the beads.

Great snowflakes Toni. Love the blue beads sparkle on your Emma. 

Ann, that is so frustrating on both accounts. I have also written a post and then instead of clicking on copy I clicked on cut and all was lost! And then to have Hector get your knitting - aargh!!! Hope you can get it fixed easily.

Wow Ronie. No wips! You had better get something cast on quickly!!

Linda, glad you are getting some of your energy back and starting to heal a bit.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, I love the beginning of your yoke. It looks great!!
> 
> Off to fix some mistakes on my gansey. I neglected to start the ladder when I should have, so I will be getting to the stitch and redoing the previous rows, rather than tinking.
> 
> We have such a beautiful day, I would love to go to some near by biking/hiking trails, but do not have the time. But here are some of the trails we hiked on on our runaway/


Great photos, Bev.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Jane and Norma!
> 
> I think that I will go with the Zingerbar pattern. It looks like fun stitches and good sizing.  Thank you, Tanya!!!


Great. So happy I could help.

My suggestion for foot measuring is a bit of duplicity. What about saying a woman asked for a sock for her DH and is it a very large foot. Can your DH let you measure his foot to get an ideas of sizing. Then make a cardboard cut out to work with for fitting.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> WTLF is off the rack & Canis Majoris has taken its place. Very poor lighting conditions but proof that I actually hauled myself out of bed this afternoon & did something


Beautiful work, Jane. I've just picked up WTLF again - reached row 28 - the detail is lovely.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> More beautiful hiking photos, Bev!!! I forgot to tell you that after I focus higher in the sky for a sunset, I bring the lens down and frame up the photo that I want. It is amazing how much brighter the reds are!
> 
> Jane, your shawls are wonderful! I love the beading details.  After working on a test knit cowl for someone we know, I am going to give another one of these snowflakes a go. Thank you so much!
> 
> ...


Lovely snowflakes Toni. Really enjoying everyone's efforts.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Take good care of yourself. It sounds like you are, but know that you are in our thoughts and prayers, Linda.


All you lovely people have helped so much, Toni. I am very, very grateful for the thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ..Jane your shawls turned out beautiful! ...


Thank you, Ronie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Beautifully blocked shawls Jane. ...Also like how you did the beads.


Thank you, Caryn 


> instead of clicking on copy I clicked on cut and all was lost!


In such a case, you can use the "undo" function.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Beautiful work, Jane.


Thank you, Linda 


> I've just picked up WTLF again - reached row 28 - the detail is lovely.


Have fun. Lily certainly puts time into those details!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love your snowflakes, Toni.

Thanks, Toni, Ronie, Caryn and Linda,for kind words for my pics. Thanks for additional clarification on sunset pictures, Toni.

Ronie, No WIPs!!!! We definitely need an intervention here. Ronie is in dire straits! 

Toni, the Yarn Harlot says to measure the forearm-elbow to wrist to get the foot length. I did that with my SIL's Christmas socks and they fit a lady at church with the same shoe size.

Linda, hugs and prayers as you continue this journey.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh, Ann--that little beast of yours needs some learning.

My neighbors cat came onto my property this morning and my heart jumped. He is of the same build and coloring as my Tiny was and I reacted as if it were Tiny out there. I still miss him terribly. And he never got in my yarn. What more can a girl want: lots of delicious yarn and cat that will sit on your lap while you are knitting.

Bev--such wonderful photos. It is great that the weather is allowing such outdoor ventures this late in the year. Was noticing today we now have our winter colors all around us.

Jane--have you ever watched Lily Chin or Kristen Ohmsdahl crochet? Major speed with a hook and without looking.

Your WTLF and the other one are stunners--as usual.

Sue--your snowflakes are getting better. Actually prefer them to the ceramic ones that are all the same.

Came back from the drumming event a bit ago. Really should have taken my camera. There are some neat things in this region. The town with the theater is a very small, older town. Used to call it an old western style run down place that seemed right out of a funky Western movie. It has gotten cleaned up over the past 12-15 yrs and it like an antique. The theater, too, is quite an old building. It was bought and taken over by a community group and run collectively. Most of its movies are in the art vein but there are also other events such as this one. Edwina Lee Tyler, the drummer is phenomenal. The community has an ad hoc musical group that performed on the street, New Orleans style, and then came inside for another few pieces, including some drummers who got brought into drumming by today's star performer. Edwina is amazing. She did a one woman event and at the age of 72 is quite the role model, stating her energy is higher than it was years ago. I first saw her in this community probably 30+ yrs ago and then in Brooklyn one summer in the park. Love these events where the audience participates and the performer comes down into the audience to play. There were a couple of young children who were dancing in the aisles and a woman with Mid-eastern dance training (hearing this Melanie?) came thru the side door of the theater and began to dance with Edwina's drumming. She had taken a break from working in the cafe next door and left after a few moments of dancing. Lots of ad hoc stuff. Got to see some women that I haven't seen in years. Good to see we are still alive and active. It was great fun. Many of the people left the theater for the cafe afterwards with drums and other instruments. Would have joined them but my friend, who was driving, couldn't stay. And it was fun to share with a friend who likes this kind of drumming. The day was really warm (60*). Hope we get a few more weeks of this weather.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ..Your WTLF and the other one are stunners--as usual....


Thank you, Tanya


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. It is pinned out at 70" x 30", so will probably be a little smaller when relaxed.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> It is looking fine. How big is it? It looks large!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Tanya.  re: pictures from our runaway. 

Off to work on Solstice and my gansey.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> A little bit more like a snowflake, thank goodness. Today's Pretty Snowflake by Julie Boldue. I do find that the concentration is hard on my eyes, so I think that is all the snowflakes for today. I did buy several ceramic snowflakes after church this morning, as some of the church artisans were selling their wares. Since snowflakes seem to be the thing right now, I bought one for myself and one for each of my daughters.
> 
> It is a gorgeous day today, but I am in now as I just made my Christmas cake a little while ago and it still has a couple of hours left to bake, but at least it is done. I also blocked Cuerda Seca earlier.
> 
> ...


It looks great, Sue! And I like your ceramic snowflakes, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> WTLF is off the rack & Canis Majoris has taken its place. Very poor lighting conditions but proof that I actually hauled myself out of bed this afternoon & did something


Both are absolutely beautiful, Jane!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I found the one pair I did toe up just didn't fit so well. I have a nice Vedic pattern that gives the stitches for 13 sizes, ranging from child size with just 44 stitches up to a large man's with 72 stitches. It has been nice to have one pattern that I have used for both my little GKs and for my DH.

Sue.


Miss Pam said:


> Me, too. Only one pair toe up so far. All the rest have been cuff down and I, too, prefer it. I think it's what you get comfortable with.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> More beautiful hiking photos, Bev!!! I forgot to tell you that after I focus higher in the sky for a sunset, I bring the lens down and frame up the photo that I want. It is amazing how much brighter the reds are!
> 
> Jane, your shawls are wonderful! I love the beading details.  After working on a test knit cowl for someone we know, I am going to give another one of these snowflakes a go. Thank you so much!
> 
> ...


Your snowflakes look great, Toni! :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is such a beautiful gown, Julie. It definitely will be treasured. My mother made one for my oldest, which was handed down to the next one. Then she had to make another one when I had twins. I still have them both. The original one has been used for four of my GKs.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Further to a previous number of posts, back in July:
> 
> the baby in her Christening gown:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Good to see you back, Linda.

Those shawls are beautiful. I like the idea of that centre circle.

Sue


linda09 said:


> I think you mean the Firori Autunnali, Jane but I have also done three versions of the Firebird - also by Rosemary Hill which starts with that centre circle. I'll try to find my pics. I like all the patterns in that ebook, especially Alberta and now PEI.
> 
> I'm so far back with you posts but will catch up. Thank you to everyone who sent their support and good wishes for Wednesday.
> Love all the little snowflakes and will eventually make some. The tatted ones are spectacular but I really haven't the time to learn how to do that yet. It will go on my list of things to learn.


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

Toni, This morning, for me, there are so many posts with help for you. Socks are my comfort knitting, have done many pairs in the last few months, so happy to help. Shirley


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, I agree. That was what happened when I tried years ago and the fine cotton and hook just killed my eyes. Today's effort was with thicker cotton and went much better. I probably have enough left of it for another snowflake.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Sue, this might be a good suggestion for you. When I learned how to crochet many, many, years ago working with thread and a tiny hook made me crazy. So I tried a bigger hook and yarn - much easier to do.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Linda.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Very, very pretty, Sue. Love the colour.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane, those both look beautiful.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> WTLF is off the rack & Canis Majoris has taken its place. Very poor lighting conditions but proof that I actually hauled myself out of bed this afternoon & did something


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for all of the sock suggestions, ladies!!! If I even came anywhere near the word "socks" this young man would know that they are for him. It is the only thing he wants for all of the fleece he has sheered for me. I will do the best I can and hope to surprise him. 

Thank you for all of the snowflake compliments. They sure are fun to do.  (Thank you, Jane!!!  )


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Jane, those both look beautiful.


Thank you. Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Both are absolutely beautiful, Jane!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

It's my turn now. It was just confirmed to me that have to report for jury duty tomorrow. Not going to take my knitting with me tomorrow as I'm not sure it's allowed, so will check and if I have to go back I'll know one way or another. Been working on my Mountain Trails. Am now on clue 4, so beginning the decreasing. .


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

This is mainly so I don't have to go through 15 pages -- HOPEFULLY!

I'm thinking of using the ecru or white/off-white of my prospective delivery from Annwebb (sp?) towards creating SOME of the tatted lovelies.

I have a good quilting needle...and I'll have to carefully choose patterns that don't have more than 1.5 lines of instruction. Will do my best to not double strand unless I crochet with it.

*jscaplen* - make sure that Paypal messages don't go to junk mail. I'm on row 2 of Blingy (#1?)...2 to go.

Yes, I will admit to some sales already...but I won't say which ones...I can make more if all y'all are interested.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ah, Pam. I hope that you have as good an experience as I did.

Yay, Karen, so glad you had some sales.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Great photos Bev. The top one looks like it could be one of those 1000 piece jigsaw puzzles. And good luck with the fix on the sleeve.

Yay! You finished your snowflake Sue - good job 

Beautiful work as always Jane. Love the WTLF in red. And I don't think anyone here would think of you as a slacker.

Hope you can repair the dropped stitches Ann.

Quick Ronie - go to your stash and cast on something. You won't be able to sleep well with no WIP's. You will be up all night going through the patterns in your head trying to decide what to make next.  

What an interesting perspective Linda, nice way to think of a difficult event.

Nice to see you drop in Shirley 

Glad you got some sales Karen 

I am almost done with Vanessa Ives. I have the bind off and the crochet edge to do. Yippee!! I did one more snowflake with the colored thread - the Snowflake earring. I will pull down the solid balls and will even try the #10 cotton.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Beautiful work as always Jane. Love the WTLF in red.


Thank you, Melanie 


> I am almost done with Vanessa Ives.


Great! Looking forward to seeing it.


> I did one more snowflake with the colored thread - the Snowflake earring. I will pull down the solid balls and will even try the #10 cotton.


I like your "earring" - I only made one, as well.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I am almost done with Vanessa Ives. I have the bind off and the crochet edge to do. Yippee!! I did one more snowflake with the colored thread - the Snowflake earring. I will pull down the solid balls and will even try the #10 cotton.


That's great, Melanie, that you're almost finished with your Vanessa Ives. Well done on the Snowflake earring.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That's great, Melanie, that you're almost finished with your Vanessa Ives. Well done on the Snowflake earring.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> WTLF is off the rack & Canis Majoris has taken its place. Very poor lighting conditions but proof that I actually hauled myself out of bed this afternoon & did something


Jane, they are both gorgeous. Love the colors and the way the beads add a sparkle.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, darn - no pun intended. I hope that it can be easily repaired.
> 
> Hector is definitely in the doghouse now - that applies on so many levels in this thread.


    Send him over for a visit. Maybe he can be a guide dog for my 18 yr old blind dog. She needs a companion and the other 2 are too big and play to rough so I can't put her in the kennel with them.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Jane, they are both gorgeous. Love the colors and the way the beads add a sparkle.


Thank you, Tricia


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, it must have missed your mishap with the shawl. I do hope you can fix it!
Linda, time does help but I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That sounds an very exciting night out, Tanya :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Another beauty, Melanie :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks to all for your words concerning silly old me allowing Hector to get on my knee on top of my knitting.Haha ,Jane ,doghouse and darn ...very appropriate .
Tanya ..lovely for you to enjoy an outing after a disappointing weekend .
Tricia...aww about your elderly dogs .Hector would not be suitable as he gets moments of devilment and is as mad as a hatter .
Karen ....oh all the threads I sent are bright colours .
Lovely bright day so I am off to repair my Doghouse Shawl which has a name now .Hope all have a great day .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Here is proof tht I did make it !the knife indicates the repair .If you think it is alright as it is then fine but PLEASE say if I should try again .


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Melanie, for the comment on my pics.  Lovely ear ring.
I tried the Solstice one and I could not figure out the second row. I may attempt it again, and just go by the picture. The 5 sc thingy confused me. But I did get a Last Minute Snowflake done. I'll post that later. Need to take a picture yet. Looking forward to seeing your Vanessa. 

Ann, your repair looks wonderful. I cannot see any difference between the points. Great job! Hector does look pleased with himself. I noticed you didn't drape your shawl loosely over him, but snuggly, just in case he decided he had a place to go. Great photos.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> Here is proof tht I did make it !the knife indicates the repair .If you think it is alright as it is then fine but PLEASE say if I should try again .


Aww...what a cute model! Ann, I think your repair looks fine. The shawl is beautiful!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That sounds an very exciting night out, Tanya :thumbup:


It was an afternoon event which I found to be better than a nite out. Got home early and was able to focus on today a bit and actually get a bit of knitting done-finally. The event was terrific energy and this woman drummer a great performer, not only on the drums but her whole relationship with the audience. Great warmth and connection. Very satisfying on many levels.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

All the snowflakes look wonderful!!!! It won't be long until my Son and his lovely family come to visit...will see my granddaughter for only the 3rd time...to say I am spoiling her would be an understatement...

New Blanket...new lovey blanket....sweater...shrug...two lovely dresses, one from Hawaii...ride on toy...well you get the idea!!!!!

I can't wait.

This is one excited Grandma


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann--definitely need a pick-me-up after such dismal experiences.

Hector seems resigned? or tolerant of his being wrapped up.

Your repair looks very good--I could not see what I was looking for. Love the color.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, it is a brilliant repair. In fact if you hadn't marked I wouldnt have seen it. The villain of the piece looks so sorry.
It is a beautiful knit and a gorgeous colour :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> It was an afternoon event which I found to be better than a nite out. Got home early and was able to focus on today a bit and actually get a bit of knitting done-finally. The event was terrific energy and this woman drummer a great performer, not only on the drums but her whole relationship with the audience. Great warmth and connection. Very satisfying on many levels.


That is even better! :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my Cuerda Seca. I am really pleased with how it turned out. Even the use of the two slightly different coloured beads seemed to work well.

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DFL, it is lovely to be an excited grandma! Brilliant!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Oh, Ann--that little beast of yours needs some learning.
> 
> My neighbors cat came onto my property this morning and my heart jumped. He is of the same build and coloring as my Tiny was and I reacted as if it were Tiny out there. I still miss him terribly. And he never got in my yarn. What more can a girl want: lots of delicious yarn and cat that will sit on your lap while you are knitting.
> 
> ...


So glad you had a good time. It sounds like a really fun event.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, that is beautiful. I love it and the glorious colour :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks good Ann. Your model is very cute. 

Enjoy your visit with the grand baby DFL.

It does have lovely drape Sue. 

Hope all have a nice day,

Melanie


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Good to see you back, Linda.
> 
> Those shawls are beautiful. I like the idea of that centre circle.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue.
How nice to have your heirloom christening gown(s).


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> All the snowflakes look wonderful!!!! It won't be long until my Son and his lovely family come to visit...will see my granddaughter for only the 3rd time...to say I am spoiling her would be an understatement...
> 
> New Blanket...new lovey blanket....sweater...shrug...two lovely dresses, one from Hawaii...ride on toy...well you get the idea!!!!!
> 
> ...


These little ones do bring such joy with them. I went to a multi-cultural conference on Friday only to buy some books for my GD. Didn't go to any of the workshops or keynote address even tho they were very good. Just wanted to buy something not easily available in my community for the GD. Such pleasure in doing that.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma. It is KnitPicks Palette in Toffee colourway.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Sue, that is beautiful. I love it and the glorious colour :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ann, I think it looks alright. Just remember, there will always be a memory attached to this shawl. Hector looks so cute. He has a vested interest in it now. He did his little contribution to it.

Sue


annweb said:


> Here is proof tht I did make it !the knife indicates the repair .If you think it is alright as it is then fine but PLEASE say if I should try again .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--almost missed your Cuerda Seca pics. It is looking terrific blocked--so different from the blob which had its own handsomeness. Great drape.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Great photos Bev. The top one looks like it could be one of those 1000 piece jigsaw puzzles. And good luck with the fix on the sleeve.
> 
> Yay! You finished your snowflake Sue - good job
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing your VI - love your snowflakes.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ann, it must have missed your mishap with the shawl. I do hope you can fix it!
> Linda, time does help but I will keep you in my prayers.


Thank you, Norma, your prayers are much appreciated


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Here is proof tht I did make it !the knife indicates the repair .If you think it is alright as it is then fine but PLEASE say if I should try again .


Your repair looks fine to me. No-one but you will know it is there


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> All the snowflakes look wonderful!!!! It won't be long until my Son and his lovely family come to visit...will see my granddaughter for only the 3rd time...to say I am spoiling her would be an understatement...
> 
> New Blanket...new lovey blanket....sweater...shrug...two lovely dresses, one from Hawaii...ride on toy...well you get the idea!!!!!
> 
> ...


Enjoy every minute with her DFL.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Cuerda Seca. I am really pleased with how it turned out. Even the use of the two slightly different coloured beads seemed to work well.
> 
> Sue


Gorgeous, Sue. The beads look great. although i couldn't pick out the different colours. Well done to your hubby too that his reseeding is growing.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Cuerda Seca. I am really pleased with how it turned out. Even the use of the two slightly different coloured beads seemed to work well. Sue


Wow! Sue, that looks so pretty on you. Beautiful, both with and without the leaf.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Here is proof tht I did make it !the knife indicates the repair .If you think it is alright as it is then fine but PLEASE say if I should try again .


It's beautiful, Ann, and I think you did a great job with the repair. Little Hector looks a bit resigned.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Cuerda Seca. I am really pleased with how it turned out. Even the use of the two slightly different coloured beads seemed to work well.
> 
> Sue


Absolutely gorgeous, Sue!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

This is Stormy Monday by Ewelina Murach which I finished several weeks ago but didn't get around to taking photos of because of the horrid dark weather. The yarn is a gradient designed for the Joker and the Thief by Moonlight Yarns which I bought at the Bristol Fibre Fest. It is 100% merino but does not have a high twist. It was a joy to work with. the colours look too blue, IRL they are more teal and turquoise.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> This is Stormy Monday by Ewelina Murach which I finished several weeks ago but didn't get around to taking photos of because of the horrid dark weather. The yarn is a gradient designed for the Joker and the Thief by Moonlight Yarns which I bought at the Bristol Fibre Fest. It is 100% merino but does not have a high twist. It was a joy to work with. the colours look too blue, IRL they are more teal and turquoise.


It's beautiful, Linda. Love the way the colors flow.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Hector would not be suitable as he gets moments of devilment and is as mad as a hatter ....


Sounds so cute!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's beautiful, Linda. Love the way the colors flow.


Thank you, Pam. This was the first time I used a gradient and I will definitely look to use one again.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

*Snowflakes for November 16 *
1.) *Tatted Ornament*
Doodad Snowflake #6 by Lace-lovin' Librarian ~ Diane
http://lacelovinlibrarian.blogspot.ca/p/dianes-doodles.html

Directly to pdf - below pics

Thank you, again, to Karen (Kaixixang) for tatting these lovely sample pieces. These last two look a little more attainable for someone trying to learn, I think.

2.) *Crocheted Snowflake* Charted & Written 
Lacy Star by Crochet Tea Party
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-crochet-star

Directly to pdf - below pics

Notes:
 You could stop after Round 3 for a smaller star.
 In round 3, there are 2 sets of 10dc in the chain rings. It is very tight. It might be alleviated a bit by putting an extra chain or two in round 2. It says to chain 10. If you chained 12, you would work the slst into the 9th chain from the hook. If your chains are looser than mine, it might not pose the same problem.

Beading:
 I beaded the picot in round 5 as well as the sc between the two dc from the row below.

3.) *Crocheted Snowflake* Challenge!
Blue Lakes Snowflake by Deborah Atkinson
http://www.snowcatcher.net/2013/07/snowflake-monday_29.html

Directly to pdf - below pics

Notes:
 I made a booboo which I discovered while blocking but not too noticeable - overall another great Deborah Atkinson pattern - well written.
 These pieces are too large for a tree, to my mind - unless the tree is humungous.

Beading:
 I added a bead in round 4, in the dc between the peaks.
 I placed a bead in round 7, in the peak & in each of the ch3 in the lace sections in between the points.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Another set of beautiful flakes, Jane.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> Here is proof tht I did make it !...


Looks marvellous, Ann! I love the colourway.
Way to go!
:thumbup: 
I am not sure that Hector is too pleased but I think that he is taking his lumps.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...I tried the Solstice one and I could not figure out the second row.


I had a look to see what might be the problem. Is it the mention of the tr? 
Basically, you are doing 9sc over each chain loop except for the first one because you start in the middle - where you joined from the last row. So you treat that treble as if it was a chain loop & work 5sc around it. The remaining 4 sc get worked at the end of the row.
I hope that helps.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...will see my granddaughter for only the 3rd time...to say I am spoiling her would be an understatement...


But isn't that your reward for being a grandmother?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Cuerda Seca. ...


Excellent work, Sue! What a lovely fall colourway!
Nice photos, too - must let the menfolk indulge themselves from time to time, I guess.
Max is a cutie.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> This is Stormy Monday ...


Beautiful, Linda! Interesting lace edging.
I see 2 different blues - neither is teal but both are lovely.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Another set of beautiful flakes, Jane.


Thanks, Linda


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Beautiful, Linda! Interesting lace edging.
> I see 2 different blues - neither is teal but both are lovely.


There are 5 colours altogether but the gradation is subtle as used in this pattern


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free until Friday, 11/20!
Maverick Cowl by Benjamin Matthews
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/maverick-cowl

An advent scarf by the designer of Snowdrop
Lace Ilex by Susann Hajjar
http://www.unikatissima.de/e/?page_id=10051

Simple Cable Knit Boot Cuffs by Julie Tarsha
http://www.simplynotable.com/2015/simple-cable-knit-boot-cuffs/

Enya - Fair Isle Shawl by Rita Maassen
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/enya---fair-isle-shawl


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> There are 5 colours altogether but the gradation is subtle as used in this pattern


I meant different shades from one pic to the next. I recall when you bought this - gorgeous. It worked out beautifully.
I would love to work with a gradient.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> This is Stormy Monday by Ewelina Murach which I finished several weeks ago but didn't get around to taking photos of because of the horrid dark weather. The yarn is a gradient designed for the Joker and the Thief by Moonlight Yarns which I bought at the Bristol Fibre Fest. It is 100% merino but does not have a high twist. It was a joy to work with. the colours look too blue, IRL they are more teal and turquoise.


Lovely, lovely pattern and beautiful knitting!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> *Snowflakes for November 16 *


All are lovely, but I really fancy that Blue Lakes snowflake!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovely Ann - pretty color yarn 

Thanks for more snowflakes Jane.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya that sounds amazing!! I would of loved to have been there.. it reminds me so much of how much fun we had when hubby was playing music.. now I wonder where all those wives are?? it is great to connect again with old friends. 

Soon after we moved here to the coast my 'ranch' cat disappeared  I was sick!! and then when we got my son this cat that looked exactly like my cat (I had her for over 10 years) came right into our house! we just looked at each other and knew it couldn't be spooky but it was such a heartwarming experience.. maybe they do come and check up on us from time to time 

Oh I am itching to get started on something new.. I am going to go through all my patterns this afternoon and sort out some short term patterns.. I have so many that it could take awhile.. sure hope there is a good movie on TCM 

Our weather is horrible right now.. it rained all night. I am sure that 4:30am drive to work for hubby wasn't fun! we didn't get any snow that I know about but it is freezing out side right now.. Winter is creeping in.. I hope the sun shines later.. I want to scavenge the beach


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Free until Friday, 11/20!
> Maverick Cowl by Benjamin Matthews
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/maverick-cowl
> 
> ...


Enya came in my recommendations this morning so I downloaded it. I really like it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> WTLF is off the rack & Canis Majoris has taken its place. Very poor lighting conditions but proof that I actually hauled myself out of bed this afternoon & did something


And such lovely stitching!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Lovely, lovely pattern and beautiful knitting!


Thank you, Elizabeth - it was a really easy knit too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Jane, Pam, Julie and Sue. We just had such fun on those trails. Lovely to be able to share them.
> 
> Sue, I think your pretty snowflake looks very nice. Love the ceramic ones also. I understand what you mean about your eyes. You just can't take them off what you are doing when you crochet.
> 
> ...


Glad you got it sorted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I've found toe up useful when I've had a limited amount of yarn - the length of the leg can vary where the foot can't.


That is a valid point.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Beautiful baby - beautifully dressed. You did a lovely job, Julie.


Thank you, Linda!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Yes, I agree. That was what happened when I tried years ago and the fine cotton and hook just killed my eyes. Today's effort was with thicker cotton and went much better. I probably have enough left of it for another snowflake.
> 
> Sue


I find that amazing.. all the beautiful lace items you make.. I would think that the fine yarns would be just as hard.. at least for me it is the same.. the difference for me is the cotton is stiff and for me easier to see the stitches.. my eyes do get tired though.. I am glad the thicker cotton is easier for you!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> More beautiful hiking photos, Bev!!! I forgot to tell you that after I focus higher in the sky for a sunset, I bring the lens down and frame up the photo that I want. It is amazing how much brighter the reds are!
> 
> Jane, your shawls are wonderful! I love the beading details.  After working on a test knit cowl for someone we know, I am going to give another one of these snowflakes a go. Thank you so much!
> 
> ...


Hope so, Toni! I got tired last night so I absolutely HAVE to do it before I can go anywhere now!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann you did a great repair job!! and it turned out beautiful!! 

Sue that turned out great!!! and its nice to see your DH is feeling better and wanting to get in the picture taking!! I love the pictures.. they show humor!
I also love that this is done in Palette.. it will give me an idea of how my LE will block


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Oh ! Wrote a long reply to all and lost it so forgive me for brevity .
> Lots more lovely lace from Sue ,Linda and Jane .Many wonderful flakes and super pics of some rough terrain .pretty sewing Julie and Mel how those heli blades would help winding skeins !
> When blocking my Doghouse shawl I noticed a huge hole ! Pup had jumped up as I did the hind off and several stitches came off and I obviously missed one .Will look at it in daylight then shall post a pic .Would anyone like a beautiful ,long haired ,white puppy ? ( Only joking. )


lol, I bet Hector had no comprehension of what he had done! I remember Ringo taking an exploratory nibble on a bamboo needle knob, fortunately he usually needs to hear 'no' only once, and he takes the prohibition on board. I realise I don't know exactly where he is- probably waiting for me to open the back door- he loves these days that are warm enough to leave it open.
Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tanya.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Sue--almost missed your Cuerda Seca pics. It is looking terrific blocked--so different from the blob which had its own handsomeness. Great drape.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Linda. I really enjoyed knitting this.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Gorgeous, Sue. The beads look great. although i couldn't pick out the different colours. Well done to your hubby too that his reseeding is growing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Julie your gansey is really coming along.. I'm sure you will get the math figured out and be well on your way again soon...
> 
> Toni your snowflakes are great!! I like the 'variation' one too.. it works as a snowflake to me!!
> Good luck with the sock.. you could always ask in the main forum if anyone has made a pair of socks with that size foot?? you'd be surprised and could possible still keep these a secret  On my knitting board on my Pinterest page I have formulas for socks.. just scroll down and I promise it won't take hours of your time I think I have less than 200 pins on that board


Got to locate my graph paper!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Elizabeth.

Sue


dogyarns said:


> Wow! Sue, that looks so pretty on you. Beautiful, both with and without the leaf.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Pam.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, Sue!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It has, Julie, thank you. I'm having to be careful not to get too tired because then I crash like a ton of bricks but I know things will get easier in time.


It seems rather trite to say 'time will heal' but it really does make things more bearable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Looking really good, Julie. :thumbup:


Thank you Linda!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks beautiful, Linda.

Sue


linda09 said:


> This is Stormy Monday by Ewelina Murach which I finished several weeks ago but didn't get around to taking photos of because of the horrid dark weather. The yarn is a gradient designed for the Joker and the Thief by Moonlight Yarns which I bought at the Bristol Fibre Fest. It is 100% merino but does not have a high twist. It was a joy to work with. the colours look too blue, IRL they are more teal and turquoise.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I hope you get sorted soon, Julie. Really looking forward to seeing the next stage.


I am going to have to draft it out- to work out just how much I have to fill in, and with what.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That is such a beautiful gown, Julie. It definitely will be treasured. My mother made one for my oldest, which was handed down to the next one. Then she had to make another one when I had twins. I still have them both. The original one has been used for four of my GKs.
> 
> Sue


It is such a great idea- starting your own family tradition.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's my turn now. It was just confirmed to me that have to report for jury duty tomorrow. Not going to take my knitting with me tomorrow as I'm not sure it's allowed, so will check and if I have to go back I'll know one way or another. Been working on my Mountain Trails. Am now on clue 4, so beginning the decreasing. .


It seems to be almost an epidemic amongst LPartiers! Hope you can take something to work on!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Here is proof tht I did make it !the knife indicates the repair .If you think it is alright as it is then fine but PLEASE say if I should try again .


He is such an adorable villain! Personally I can't detect the mend.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL it sounds like your going to have an amazing Holiday!! I remember when the grands were small.. it is hard not to spoil them  Enjoy their stay 

Melanie that turned out great.. now to make it match  

I couldn't resist and I printed off the two crochet patterns from today.. I kind of like the idea of a larger one.. it helps fill the space in the window.. plus these compliment the ones I have done up already 

congrats Karen!! it is nice to have your items selling


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Cuerda Seca. I am really pleased with how it turned out. Even the use of the two slightly different coloured beads seemed to work well.
> 
> Sue


That is great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's beautiful, Linda. Love the way the colors flow.


ditto!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> There are 5 colours altogether but the gradation is subtle as used in this pattern


 :thumbup: Love it!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It seems rather trite to say 'time will heal' but it really does make things more bearable.


 :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

annweb said:


> Thanks to all for your words concerning silly old me allowing Hector to get on my knee on top of my knitting.Haha ,Jane ,doghouse and darn ...very appropriate .
> Tanya ..lovely for you to enjoy an outing after a disappointing weekend .
> Tricia...aww about your elderly dogs .Hector would not be suitable as he gets moments of devilment and is as mad as a hatter .
> Karen ....oh all the threads I sent are bright colours .
> Lovely bright day so I am off to repair my Doghouse Shawl which has a name now .Hope all have a great day .


Oh, he would get along with the 2 young ones but they are big, sneaky and single escape artists. They are still pups at heart but it seems the bigger the dog breed the longer the puppy phase. The 18 yr old was dad's dog. Nearly deaf, nearly blind she gets around pretty good, even outdoors and sleeps a lot.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And such lovely stitching!


Thank you, Julie


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> It was an afternoon event which I found to be better than a nite out. Got home early and was able to focus on today a bit and actually get a bit of knitting done-finally. The event was terrific energy and this woman drummer a great performer, not only on the drums but her whole relationship with the audience. Great warmth and connection. Very satisfying on many levels.


Tanya, I forgot to mention how amazing your afternoon sounded. So glad you got to go. 

Hang on, DFL, Thanksgiving is coming. Just immerse yourself in grandmotherhood. Enjoy!!

Sue, your CS is gorgeous. Love the beads and it has a wonderful drape.

Linda, that shawl is stunning, as is the yarn. Lovely, lovely color. And that yarn is yummy!! Love how gradual the color change is.

Jane, I printed out the Blue Lakes Snowflake. Awesome pictures in her blog.  Thanks for the explanation on the Solstice. I will take another look at it tonight.



Ronie said:


> I want to scavenge the beach.


oooo, ooo, I want to come too. Can I come too?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you, Julie.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> That is great!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my Canis Majoris flowing freely. I just about froze my fingers off getting a few pics.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

very pretty Jane!!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> This is Stormy Monday by Ewelina Murach which I finished several weeks ago but didn't get around to taking photos of because of the horrid dark weather. The yarn is a gradient designed for the Joker and the Thief by Moonlight Yarns which I bought at the Bristol Fibre Fest. It is 100% merino but does not have a high twist. It was a joy to work with. the colours look too blue, IRL they are more teal and turquoise.


That is gorgeous. It is a very pretty pattern and lovely yarn. Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks great, Jane, but it does look cold there. At least the sun is shining and it us reasonably mild right now.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here is my Canis Majoris flowing freely. I just about froze my fingers off getting a few pics.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> This is Stormy Monday by Ewelina Murach which I finished several weeks ago but didn't get around to taking photos of because of the horrid dark weather. The yarn is a gradient designed for the Joker and the Thief by Moonlight Yarns which I bought at the Bristol Fibre Fest. It is 100% merino but does not have a high twist. It was a joy to work with. the colours look too blue, IRL they are more teal and turquoise.


Very nice. You are a beautiful knitter Linda.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> very pretty Jane!!!!


Thank you, Ronie


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Bev--it was great to get me to do something just for fun outside.

Ronie--it was great and anyone into music would have loved being there. I just wished I had taken my car in order to stay for the jam session next door.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Looks great, Jane, but it does look cold there.


Thank you, Sue 
I was afraid to stay out because it began to precipitate - not sure what to call it - but the last time I was out with my camera when it started to rain, it went on the fritz.
The sun wasn't shining here but I had 3 things that I wanted to get shots if so had to take advantage at least of a sight lull in the wind. The colour might be closer to the true one because of the lack of bright light.
Did you check the charted pattern today? I think that's a nice clear chart.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> Here is proof tht I did make it !the knife indicates the repair .If you think it is alright as it is then fine but PLEASE say if I should try again .


He is a mighty cute villain.  Your shawl is very beautiful, Ann!!! I would leave just the way it is.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Canis Majoris flowing freely. I just about froze my fingers off getting a few pics.


Stunning! Just Stunning :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful, Sue!!! I love the leaf. It is that time of year. 

Tanya, I am so glad you had such a refreshing time. How special. 

DFL, if I had a grandchild I would do the same thing. Enjoy your time together. It is precious.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Pam. This was the first time I used a gradient and I will definitely look to use one again.


VERY pretty color changes with a wonderful pattern. Beautiful work, Linda!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Stunning! Just Stunning :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, thanks. I do like to see the charts. They just make it clearer for me to see the positioning of the stitches. I just have a few rows left to finish this pair is socks then may have a go.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Sue
> 
> Did you check the charted pattern today? I think that's a nice clear chart.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here are a few pictures of WTLF. Maybe I'll try again the next day we have sunshine.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Finally, a pic of Glacier - but not re-blocked yet.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Canis Majoris and While the Leaves Fall are both gorgeous, Jane!!! Your model looks great in both colors. 

edit: AND Glacier!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Canis Majoris and While the Leaves Fall are both gorgeous, Jane!!! Your model looks great in both colors.
> 
> edit: AND Glacier!


Thank you, Toni 
I have to have a cup of tea to warm up. It's snowing now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Canis Majoris flowing freely. I just about froze my fingers off getting a few pics.


It does look lovely, Jane!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It does look lovely, Jane!


Thank you Julie


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, another beautiful shawl. Great work and lovely colour :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Finally, a pic of Glacier - but not re-blocked yet.


but he looks so regal :thumbup: I love this too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Finally, a pic of Glacier - but not re-blocked yet.


But he looks so regal :thumbup: I love this too. It is very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you, Norma


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> But he looks so regal :thumbup: I love this too. It is very pretty :thumbup:


Thank you, again, Norm 
He knows how to put on airs, doesn't he?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Canis Majoris flowing freely. I just about froze my fingers off getting a few pics.


::ghostly voice::: Come to Florida, come to Florida

All three look great and Tango is looking quite regal. He seems to be enjoying sitting outside. Your stitch definition is amazing on the WTLF.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I succumbed. I just bought yarn at the Knit Picks sale. Now I need to go back to work so I can afford the new yarn, sigh. 

And just this weekend DH and I were discussing the need to purge some treasured possessions (one man's junk, another man's treasure, lol) so we don't have to pack them up and move them again. Yes, I still have full boxes from the last move twelve years ago, but I might need whatever is in those boxes someday, lol. But yarn can be squished into smaller spaces right? And it is necessary to my mental well being. And??

Vanessa is off the needles and ready to go on the hook. Next up is Elizabeth's shawl from the summer that is languishing in my project bag. I want to finish that one before returning to WTLF, or anything else lying around. The Scoreboard cowl is only a little over a week behind but that won't be done until the football season is done - new rows to add each week. And I can do that one while watching TV as it is only knits and is DK yarn so easy to feel the stitches.

Almost forgot to mention, DH and I celebrated 24 years yesterday.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Canis Majoris flowing freely. I just about froze my fingers off getting a few pics.


It is gorgeous, Jane and suits Tango very well.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is gorgeous. It is a very pretty pattern and lovely yarn. Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma and thank you, Bev too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Very nice. You are a beautiful knitter Linda.


Thank you, Tanya, that means a lot coming from a talented knitter like yourself.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> VERY pretty color changes with a wonderful pattern. Beautiful work, Linda!!!


Thank you, Toni.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here are a few pictures of WTLF. Maybe I'll try again the next day we have sunshine.


Jane, you and Sue tempted me into starting WTLF and looking at your photos I'm so glad I did. It is a beautiful shawl, beautifully made.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Finally, a pic of Glacier - but not re-blocked yet.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: So pretty.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here are a few pictures of WTLF. Maybe I'll try again the next day we have sunshine.


Your WTLF and your Canis Majoris and your Let It Snow are all gorgeous, Jane!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I succumbed. I just bought yarn at the Knit Picks sale. Now I need to go back to work so I can afford the new yarn, sigh.
> 
> And just this weekend DH and I were discussing the need to purge some treasured possessions (one man's junk, another man's treasure, lol) so we don't have to pack them up and move them again. Yes, I still have full boxes from the last move twelve years ago, but I might need whatever is in those boxes someday, lol. But yarn can be squished into smaller spaces right? And it is necessary to my mental well being. And??
> 
> ...


Many congratulations, Melanie. Surely yarn is a necessity - like food and drink - not a treasured possession?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I succumbed. I just bought yarn at the Knit Picks sale. Now I need to go back to work so I can afford the new yarn, sigh.
> 
> And just this weekend DH and I were discussing the need to purge some treasured possessions (one man's junk, another man's treasure, lol) so we don't have to pack them up and move them again. Yes, I still have full boxes from the last move twelve years ago, but I might need whatever is in those boxes someday, lol. But yarn can be squished into smaller spaces right? And it is necessary to my mental well being. And??
> 
> ...


Happy Anniversary to you and your DH, Melanie!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats on your anniversary, Melanie.

I have been looking at the same, now have to decide what to buy.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> I succumbed. I just bought yarn at the Knit Picks sale. Now I need to go back to work so I can afford the new yarn, sigh.
> 
> And just this weekend DH and I were discussing the need to purge some treasured possessions (one man's junk, another man's treasure, lol) so we don't have to pack them up and move them again. Yes, I still have full boxes from the last move twelve years ago, but I might need whatever is in those boxes someday, lol. But yarn can be squished into smaller spaces right? And it is necessary to my mental well being. And??
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here are my socks. I almost got them matched. now I need to cast on another pair.

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Gorgeous, Jane. Great pictures. Tango looks regal in purple. Gazing into the distance.  WTLF-Marvelous!! Tango is getting good at this. Glacier also looks great. 

Happy Anniversary, Melanie, to you and DH. Have a great celebration.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, your socks are wonderful. They do match quite well. Love the colors.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here are my socks. I almost got them matched. now I need to cast on another pair.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: Nice!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...All three look great and Tango is looking quite regal. He seems to be enjoying sitting outside. Your stitch definition is amazing on the WTLF.


Thank you, Melanie 
WTLF was done in Gloss - that shows off the stitches really well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I succumbed. I just bought yarn at the Knit Picks sale.


My cart is full. I have to go back & do a little paring down, though.


> Almost forgot to mention, DH and I celebrated 24 years yesterday.


Congratulations, Melanie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> It is gorgeous, Jane and suits Tango very well.


Thank you, Linda


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Jane, you and Sue tempted me into starting WTLF and looking at your photos I'm so glad I did. It is a beautiful shawl, beautifully made.


You will love it. Lily's patterns are such fun to knit.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: So pretty.


Thank you, Linda


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Your WTLF and your Canis Majoris and your Let It Snow are all gorgeous, Jane!


Thank you, Pam 
Well, I guess Glacier, AKA Let It Snow, worked its magic - it is snowing.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here are my socks. ...


Nice job, Sue - love that colourway.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Gorgeous, Jane. Great pictures. Tango looks regal in purple. Gazing into the distance.  WTLF-Marvelous!! Tango is getting good at this. Glacier also looks great. ..


Thank you, Bev


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Canis Majoris flowing freely. I just about froze my fingers off getting a few pics.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here are a few pictures of WTLF. Maybe I'll try again the next day we have sunshine.


Beautiful! Love the shaping on this one.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Almost forgot to mention, DH and I celebrated 24 years yesterday.


Congratulations!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here are my socks. I almost got them matched. now I need to cast on another pair.
> 
> Sue


Love these fun stripes!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here are my socks. I almost got them matched. now I need to cast on another pair.
> 
> Sue


I think they are quite well matched. Good job!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> ::ghostly voice::: Come to Florida, come to Florida
> 
> All three look great and Tango is looking quite regal. He seems to be enjoying sitting outside. Your stitch definition is amazing on the WTLF.


Yes, regal was the word that came to mind, too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Tanya, that means a lot coming from a talented knitter like yourself.


Ooh, you make me blush.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow Jane you have been busy!! I'm so cold I just sit on the couch and crochet snowflakes.  It is great that you are getting them blocked.. I know you had quite a list of them to do.. I need to block some of my things too.. I'm not sure why I am procrastinating.. LOL

Tanya those jam sessions can be quite fun!! you get to know the musicians a bit better  Maybe next time


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, again, Norm
> He knows how to put on airs, doesn't he?


and he does it so well...LOL this one is beautiful as well..

Congrats Melanie!! on the anniversary and the new yarn.. I saw the $1 skeins and was thinking how nice a warm wool hat would be..  but then deleted the email! I have not touched several of the last skeins I have bought! so I feel the need to spend my money on something else.. like the kindle fire I bought our son off of Amazon yesterday .. I think it will make a great Christmas gift .. I put out hints that I wanted one too.. but I don't think he is biting !


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful socks Sue.. I really like those colors together  I think they matched up really good... I can't see a discrepancy at all


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-373757-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

